# The Fridays Tour de Normandie 2015



## dellzeqq (2 Sep 2014)

This could be good. Very good. Very, very good. But bear in mind that the date will depend on the availability of accommodation in Saint-Saens (see below)

Friday May 22nd - take fast ferry to Cherbourg. Ride from Cherbourg to Ibis La Glacerie (5 miles) or Brix (9 miles) for overnight stop. This involves a steep hill.

Saturday May 23rd - meet Brix early in the morning. Ride via any one of four routes to Carentan for an early lunch (stopping for coffee at Quineville, Valognes, or St. Joseph, depending on the route) and then on to Bayeux. Evening get-together at the Brasserie de L'Europe. Anything from 58 miles to 75 miles.

Sunday May 24th - leave Bayeux at a civilised hour, ride to the Pegasus Bridge, Cabourg, Deauville, Trouville, and Honfleur - a beautiful little town. Evening get together at the Au Relais de Cyclistes. 58 miles.

Monday May 25th - leave Honfleur early with pastries and lots of water because the ride to Saint-Saens passes through empty countryside. Lovely roads, beautiful scenery and a Bac. I'm going to go to all the chambres d'hotes around Saint-Saens and see how many beds they have and get back to you. Some of you may have to share. 64 miles

Tuesday May 26th - take your time to Dieppe. I'll probably ride down the D154 and get stuck in to lunch, but some of you might want to head off for Treport, which is a delight. Ferry home.

I'm going to advance book ferry tickets when they become available, so this ride is going to kick off before Christmas. Think it over and post here or e-mail me if you're interested,


----------



## srw (2 Sep 2014)

Ooohhhhhh....

[edit: goes and looks at diary and ferry timetable]
Oh.

All day meeting on the Friday. Only ferry from Portsmouth at 4pm, and 8:30am from Poole.

Damn.


----------



## StuAff (2 Sep 2014)

Well timed, I got my leave form yesterday....


----------



## StuAff (2 Sep 2014)

In the event I can't get leave either side of that weekend, I would be able to do part of it.. (ferry to Ouistreham, join you for Sunday, ferry back from Le Havre).


----------



## wanda2010 (2 Sep 2014)

Holiday booked. Email sent 

I'm a little excited.


----------



## StuartG (2 Sep 2014)

Yes, yes, yes ... and can you block book Isabelle @ Saint-Saens too please?


----------



## Flying Dodo (2 Sep 2014)

Oooo - I cycled along most of those roads when I was 16...........tempting..........


----------



## Flying Dodo (3 Sep 2014)

OK, Rebecca & I are in - email sent.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (3 Sep 2014)

That's the late May Bank Holiday weekend, so I will be running around woods shooting people (in the nicest possible way). Darn. Hope it goes well.


----------



## AKA Bob (3 Sep 2014)

Yes please. What could be better cycling, France and those lovely Friday Peeps...


----------



## MarkA (4 Sep 2014)

I'd like to join in too, it looks divine.


----------



## ianmac62 (4 Sep 2014)

Please accept my apologies. My son is getting married on Saturday 23rd May in rural Aberdeenshire! I'd like to say I'll be thinking of you all ... but a new Mrs Macsporran doesn't happen very often ... and so I won't be!

I know you're all going to have a brilliant time!


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Sep 2014)

Congratulations! And yet....................


----------



## lilolee (4 Sep 2014)

Yes please, very muchly.


----------



## mmmmartin (4 Sep 2014)

Yes, deffo. 
Wedding anniversary is then: I'll get out of it somehow.


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Sep 2014)

mmmmartin said:


> Yes, deffo.
> Wedding anniversary is then: I'll get out of it somehow.



Hopefully not by getting divorced.


----------



## StuAff (4 Sep 2014)

Flying Dodo said:


> Hopefully not by getting divorced.


Tandem. Perhaps.....


----------



## mcshroom (4 Sep 2014)

*Pencils in diary and goes to check clashes*


----------



## redfalo (5 Sep 2014)

This sounds very very tempting. Dates may be a problem and will require tough decisions. We usually go dingy sailing in the Netherlands on the Pentercostal weekend with some old friends. However, Mrs. Redfalo has already voiced a preference for spending the weekend on a bike rather than a boat. So, count us in please. 

@ianmac62 : I know a nice Chateau in on the Cotentin Peninsula which is a perfect wedding location. Maybe your son want's to rethink? (And the weather will be better for sure...)


----------



## AKA Bob (5 Sep 2014)

redfalo said:


> This sounds very very tempting. Dates may be a problem and will require tough decisions. We usually go dingy sailing in the Netherlands on the Pentercostal weekend with some old friends. However, Mrs. Redfalo has already voiced a preference for spending the weekend on a bike rather than a boat. So, count us in please.
> 
> @ianmac62 : I know a nice Chateau in on the Cotentin Peninsula which is a perfect wedding location. Maybe your son want's to rethink? (And the weather will be better for sure...)



Does that mean I need to find a new room mate.......


----------



## ianmac62 (5 Sep 2014)

redfalo said:


> I know a nice Chateau in on the Cotentin Peninsula which is a perfect wedding location. Maybe your son want's to rethink?


 My son does have a romantic streak, which he didn't inherit from me. He proposed when they were walking in the gloaming on the shore of Loch Lomond. But I understand choice of a wedding venue is a bride's prerogative. The future Mrs Macsporran is from a hamlet outside a village outside a small town called Inverurie. So rural Anerdeenshire it is!


----------



## Aperitif (5 Sep 2014)

ianmac62 said:


> My son does have a romantic streak, which he didn't inherit from me. He proposed when they were walking in the gloaming on the shore of Loch Lomond. But I understand choice of a wedding venue is a bride's prerogative. The future Mrs Macsporran is from a hamlet outside a village outside a small town called Inverurie. So rural Anerdeenshire it is!


Inverurie. 'Thomas Tait of Inverurie'...is paper still made there, Ian? I used to have a lot of quality printed publicity from them....and the name has always stuck!


----------



## ianmac62 (5 Sep 2014)

Aperitif said:


> Inverurie. 'Thomas Tait of Inverurie'...is paper still made there, Ian? I used to have a lot of quality printed publicity from them....and the name has always stuck!


I don't know it personally but a quick google has shown that Thomas Tait built the mill in 1852, it passed out of the family's control in 1989, and closed (= asset-stripped) in 2009.

http://www.changingimages.co.uk/history.html

I think my son's future in-laws have been smallholders outside Kemnay. I have a brother-in-law who (although he grew up in The Broch) lived for a few years in Inverurie. I'll ask him what he remembers of the mill.

As a little boy on my summer holidays - I'm talking the 1950s - my grandfather always took me to fish for tiddlers in the River Don near where today's "old road" from Aberdeen to Inverness crosses the bridge in Inverurie.


----------



## redfalo (5 Sep 2014)

AKA Bob said:


> Does that mean I need to find a new room mate.......



Life's a bitch :-)


----------



## AKA Bob (6 Sep 2014)

Maybe @mmmmartin and I should think about comparing snoring notes now I have been stood up by @redfalo in favour of his wife.


----------



## ianmac62 (6 Sep 2014)

Surely @mmmmartin doesn't snore?


----------



## mmmmartin (6 Sep 2014)

My snoring is prevented by a gum guard thingy. As @ianmac62 will discover in Spain next month.
I am riding the north sea coast route from the Hook of Holland to Esbjerg in Denmark. After four days I've hardly been on a road. It's been purpose built cycle tracks almost all the way, perfect tarmac and no cars.


----------



## frank9755 (7 Sep 2014)

Sounds great! 
Would like to come.

Edit - Clarifying for Adrian's benefit, I mean the tour sounds great, not Martin's gum guard thingy.


----------



## StuAff (7 Sep 2014)

Change of dates may be required....not only are tickets for those dates on sale, Brittany Ferries website gives the 1600 sailing on May 22 as full (when bicycle option selected). So different dates, perhaps the overnighter to Caen instead, or the origami option (cue wailing of teeth in St Reatham)....


----------



## Tim Hall (7 Sep 2014)

StuAff said:


> Change of dates may be required....not only are tickets for those dates on sale, Brittany Ferries website gives the 1600 sailing on May 22 as full (when bicycle option selected). So different dates, perhaps the overnighter to Caen instead, or the origami option (cue wailing of teeth in St Reatham)....


 Isn't the SOP in such circumstances to ring dfds and ask for more places to be released?


----------



## StuAff (7 Sep 2014)

User said:


> The cycle space on the fast cat is in the space under the ramp to the upstairs car spaces. It is not like the Dieppe ferry where they can allocate another alcove, so might be finite.


Almost certainly right. On the BR site, selecting the Caen service on the Friday night gives the message 'please call', so more bike spaces might well be an option there.

Other alternatives that have come to mind:
Whole thing in reverse (i.e. Dieppe to Cherbourg) might sort the problem
Hire van in Pompey with willing accomplice driver. Bikes in van, on ferry. Van goes back on the next boat.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Sep 2014)

StuAff said:


> Change of dates may be required....not only are tickets for those dates on sale, Brittany Ferries website gives the 1600 sailing on May 22 as full (when bicycle option selected). So different dates, perhaps the overnighter to Caen instead, or the origami option (cue wailing of teeth in St Reatham)....


er..............that's because I've reserved all the tickets, Stu.................the cost will be approoximately twenty nine pounds per person

I've also got first dibs on the ferry coming back when reservations open


----------



## StuAff (7 Sep 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> er..............that's because I've reserved all the tickets, Stu.................


Ah. As cunning as a fox who's just been appointed as Professor of Cunning at Oxford University...


----------



## StuAff (7 Sep 2014)

In the event that I can't make the Friday night Cherbourg sailing, also been looking at alternatives. Caen overnighter would work (can't imagine they wouldn't have enough bike space), train from Caen to Valognes or Carentan. DFDS do an overnight service to Le Havre (trains again).


----------



## User482 (7 Sep 2014)

Yes please! Email on its way.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Sep 2014)

OK. Listen up. Nobody book anything or reserve anything until you get the all clear. 

Understood?


----------



## srw (7 Sep 2014)

Right. I have a cunning plan. It involves telling my CEO that _force majeure_ means I'll have to leave the all-day meeting after lunch, getting a train from Guildford to Portsmouth with the Brommie in time to meet the 4pm ferry, swop from Brommie to tandem, and relax on board with a glass of something other than water.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Sep 2014)

srw said:


> Right. I have a cunning plan. It involves telling my CEO that _force majeure_ means I'll have to leave the all-day meeting after lunch, getting a train from Guildford to Portsmouth with the Brommie in time to meet the 4pm ferry, swop from Brommie to tandem, and relax on board with a glass of something other than water.


regrettably this is going to be a no-alcohol tour. For insurance reasons.................

(just kidding)


----------



## StuAff (7 Sep 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> OK. Listen up. Nobody book anything or reserve anything until you get the all clear.
> 
> Understood?


Absolutely.
Waiting on confirmation for this and Spain before doing the leave form, let alone booking anything, anywhere....


----------



## srw (7 Sep 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> regrettably this is going to be a no-alcohol tour. For insurance reasons.................



By then we shall both have been on an 8-month no-alcohol session.

There isn't any alcoholin wine, is there?


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Sep 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> OK. Listen up. Nobody book anything or reserve anything until you get the all clear.
> 
> Understood?



Re Dieppe, I understand the ferry route to Newhaven has a 1 year reprieve until the end of 2015, but going through the ferry spotters enthusiasts forums, there's been mention that DFDS may alter timings & frequencies of the service next year. So might be best to also have a Plan B, such as doubling back to Le Havre?


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Sep 2014)

Flying Dodo said:


> Re Dieppe, I understand the ferry route to Newhaven has a 1 year reprieve until the end of 2015, but going through the ferry spotters enthusiasts forums, there's been mention that DFDS may alter timings & frequencies of the service next year. So might be best to also have a Plan B, such as doubling back to Le Havre?


I'm assured that there will be a daily service in May. If the situation changes when I attempt to book the tickets I'll come up with a plan B


----------



## Tim Hall (8 Sep 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm assured that there will be a daily service in May. If the situation changes when I attempt to book the tickets I'll come up with a plan B


(goes to look up number for tunnel boring machines).


----------



## Ollie W (8 Sep 2014)

Very interesting. Will ask SWMBO...


----------



## lilolee (9 Sep 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> OK. Listen up. Nobody book anything or reserve anything until you get the all clear.
> 
> Understood?



That Simon can be quite forceful when he wants


----------



## velovoice (9 Sep 2014)

lilolee said:


> That Simon can be quite forceful when he wants


I've heard he's got a Doctorate degree in Herding Cats.


----------



## lilolee (9 Sep 2014)

velovoice said:


> I've heard he's got a Doctorate degree in Herding Cats.



And then looked for a challenge by organising The Fridays' Rides


----------



## StuartG (9 Sep 2014)

In nearly 50 rides I've never heard a word against Simon. Well, apart from AH, .. and AH, ... and AH. OK so that leaves little time left for the rest of us pussy cats


----------



## JohnTCC (9 Sep 2014)

Can I come along please


----------



## Agent Hilda (10 Sep 2014)

Excuse me! @StuartG but that is actually bollocks enough for me to log on and reply 


> StuartG said:
> 
> 
> > In nearly 50 rides I've never heard a word against Simon. Well, apart from AH, .. and AH, ... and AH. OK so that leaves little time left for the rest of us pussy cats


----------



## redfalo (10 Sep 2014)

mmmmartin said:


> I am riding the north sea coast route from the Hook of Holland to Esbjerg in Denmark. After four days I've hardly been on a road. It's been purpose built cycle tracks almost all the way, perfect tarmac and no cars.


so a no go area for some of us


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2014)

right

I'm assuming 20 on the 4pm ferry from Portsmouth and a few from Poole. I take it that nobody is going to go over the day before, but if that suits you, let me know. So 23 or so. Which means we have to have 23 beds at Saint-Saens.

Before I lob just under six hundred quid at the ferry company..........

There's a problem at Saint-Saens - Maison d'Eawy will be closed as they are going to a wedding.
Which leaves us 8 places at le Jardin de Muriel (including Susie and yrs. truly). 
4 places (but @redfalo please confirm) at Au Fond du Jardin
10 places (two each in five rooms) at L'Abbaye - @User please confirm that this is the case. Sorry, but those of you with an objection to sharing may have to think again.
There are a couple of smaller places - I've e-mailed them
and an unknown number at Le Maison de Dr. Vassaux - they have three rooms, but are showing on the travel websites as sold out

if anybody knows of any others (@srw Stephen and @rvw Rachel?)........let me know please.

If not then it looks like Le Maison de Dr. Vassaux is the key item. They've not responded to my e-mail. If anybody has sufficient French to call Le Maison de Dr. Vassaux and ask them if they have space on the 25th May then here's the telephone numbers
*La Maison du Docteur Vassaux*
Mr Jean-Marie Blondel
148 rue du Docteur Vassaux
02.35.61.67.28 – 06.20.42.10.95
jeanmarie.blondel@orange.fr
www.saintsaens-chambres-dhote.fr

now.............singletons start thinking about sharing twin rooms. It will be for one night only

to recap
ferry over 22nd May from Portsmouth - likely to be £29 each
first night (22nd May) Ibis La Glacerie (room about £50), Ibis La Glacerie Budget (room about £30) or Brix Castle (110/130 euros)
ride 68 to 79 miles
second night (23rd May) Bayeux 40 hotels from £30 up
ride 58 miles
third night (24th May)Honfleur dozens of hotels
ride 64 miles including BAC ferry
fourth night (25th May) Saint-Saens
morning ride 24 miles or more if you choose
ferry probably about £35

to repeat - book nothing yet. It all depends on the accommodation at Saint-Saens


----------



## wanda2010 (12 Sep 2014)

This singleton is happy to share. I don't snore.


----------



## User482 (12 Sep 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> This singleton is happy to share. I don't snore.


Ditto.

The only wrinkle I foresee with the travel arrangements is that the ferry to Newhaven doesn't arrive until 9pm, so non-London peeps may struggle to get home. I'm thinking of finding a hotel near to the port and riding back up to London the next day, along the FNRttC route.


----------



## JohnTCC (12 Sep 2014)

And Ditto again


----------



## MarkA (12 Sep 2014)

I am happy to share, too.


----------



## srw (12 Sep 2014)

We stayed chez Dr Vaisseaux. The French restaurant in Saint Saens is cheap and perfectly pleasant if anyone wants a change. And, as @User says, other villages are available nearby.


----------



## Andrew Br (12 Sep 2014)

Oooops.
A little late to the party.
Helen and I are _very_ interested.
We'll be sharing.
She snores but I can cope with that.

I hope it doesn't throw the calculations re ferries and beds out of the window.


.


----------



## StuAff (12 Sep 2014)

Happy to share. But I snore.....

Also happy to head off several miles down the road for a single room.


----------



## Ollie W (13 Sep 2014)

Another snorer happy to share.


----------



## redfalo (13 Sep 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> 4 places (but @redfalo please confirm) at Au Fond du Jardin



this is the place where we stayed on the first ride in 2011, right? if I recall it correctly, it was a group of five of us sleeping there: Susie and you downstairs; French Michael, Stuart G and me upstairs. upstaires were three beds, in something like 1.5 rooms with some, but limited privacy.

Some rooms in the Abbaye have more than just two beds. In 2012, French Michael, Stuart G and me stayed in one of the modern rooms in the former barn (because of a booking snafu), and the Adrienne room has one double bed (160cm) plus a single.

If accommodation in Saint Saens becomes super-tight, another idea would be that some people just carry on to Dieppe on the evening and spend the night there?


----------



## lilolee (13 Sep 2014)

I'll happily share. 

This is looking rather good.


----------



## Tim Hall (13 Sep 2014)

Simon, do you still need a french speaker to phone which ever place in saint saens to check availabilty? I have a brace of french colleagues who can do this.


----------



## StuartG (13 Sep 2014)

I'll share with anyone who will share with me. If you can hear snores you haven't pedalled hard and/or drunk enough!


----------



## frank9755 (13 Sep 2014)

Is there a campsite at St Saens? I don't think there is, but if there is one, Uta and I would be happy to do that.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Sep 2014)

frank9755 said:


> Is there a campsite at St Saens? I don't think there is, but if there is one, Uta and I would be happy to do that.


not that I know of. And bear in mind this, young Franklinstein - it's a holiday. There's no way you're going to make that lovely bride of yours carry a million cubic metres of sleeping bag on my watch. She deserves a decent dinner, a warm bed and breakfast served on crisp white china.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Sep 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> Simon, do you still need a french speaker to phone which ever place in saint saens to check availabilty? I have a brace of french colleagues who can do this.


that would be much appreciated - thank you


----------



## frank9755 (14 Sep 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> not that I know of. And bear in mind this, young Franklinstein - it's a holiday. There's no way you're going to make that lovely bride of yours carry a million cubic metres of sleeping bag on my watch. She deserves a decent dinner, a warm bed and breakfast served on crisp white china.



Just trying to be helpful!


----------



## Agent Hilda (15 Sep 2014)

This is great it gives me loads of time to get well Frenchified up! 
Plus looks like recce No 2 on the cards. 
Plus I got hill practice all the time now what with Spain and everything and even just going to Decathalon he makes me go up big farking hills so that first one to Brix aint going to be a problem, no way.

Love you all

Agent H


----------



## BalkanExpress (15 Sep 2014)

Agent Hilda said:


> Excuse me! @StuartG but that is actually bollocks enough for me to log on and reply



Stuart, 

that's your signature line sorted out.


----------



## Tim Hall (16 Sep 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> that would be much appreciated - thank you


Done. Yes, there is room (three rooms) at the inn. I'll get my colleague to draft something in French and forward it to you for you to send on by email.


----------



## AKA Bob (16 Sep 2014)

I know it doesn't affect this adventure but I am sure Delzeqq knew. The ferry company DFDS has said from New Year they will cease their Portsmouth to Le Havre crossing. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-29217806


----------



## StuAff (16 Sep 2014)

AKA Bob said:


> I know it doesn't affect this adventure but I am sure Delzeqq knew. The ferry company DFDS has said from New Year they will cease their Portsmouth to Le Havre crossing. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-29217806


Not good for anyone needing/wanting an early bailout. Brittany Ferries are still running services (Normandie Express high-speed plus an economy overnighter) but not at times that would suit the tour. Planning to book the bank holiday week off, so if I can't get the Friday night off I'll still be able to join Saturday (either Friday overnight into Caen or Saturday morning sailing).


----------



## StuartG (16 Sep 2014)

AKA Bob said:


> I know it doesn't affect this adventure but I am sure Delzeqq knew. The ferry company DFDS has said from New Year they will cease their Portsmouth to Le Havre crossing. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-29217806


I heard this weekend that the Harwich - Ejberg ferry is being retired even earlier on the 28th September. The ferry business is shrinking and consolidating into only 3 or 4 companies. Not good.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Sep 2014)

possible Normandiers

Frank P
Uta
Andrew B
Helen
Adam
Rebecca
Stephen W
Rachel W
Simon
Susie
Adrian
Gordon P
Mary L
Claudine C
Titus H
Stuart G
Steve R
Lee H
John T
Mark A
Sonia
Julie G
Olaf
Katharina
Miranda
Jenny
Martin B
Ollie - did you e-mail me?

Stuart A (goes part of the way)

Anybody that I've missed?


----------



## StuAff (17 Sep 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> Stuart A (part of the way if he can't get leave for the Friday)


.


----------



## redfalo (17 Sep 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> Anybody that I've missed?


@mmmmartin?


----------



## Ollie W (18 Sep 2014)

Me please!


----------



## mmmmartin (18 Sep 2014)

redfalo said:


> @mmmmartin?


Me, I'll email. Am just back from the Baltic, where Ihad no access to the interwebss.
Off to Spain with Ian in a few weeks.


----------



## theclaud (18 Sep 2014)

User13710 said:


> Yes, me! I did email you.


You are awarded the TMN _par excellence_.


----------



## mmmmartin (19 Sep 2014)

User13710 said:


> I will frame it


Next to your Fridays Tour medal?


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Oct 2014)

just to let you know - I've bought the twenty tickets for the 22nd May ferry crossing. I'll be writing to people this weekend.

Frank P
Uta
Andrew B
Helen
Adam
Rebecca
Stephen W
Rachel W
Simon
Susie
Adrian
Gordon P
Mary L
Claudine C
Titus H
Stuart G
Steve R
Louise
Julie
Peter
Chris B
Chris H
Jenny
Charlie B
Lee H
John T
Mark A
Sonia
Julie G
Olaf
Katharina
Miranda
Jenny
Martin B
Ollie ??
Stuart A (but not on the ferry)


----------



## StuAff (2 Oct 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> just to let you know - I've bought the twenty tickets for the 22nd May ferry crossing. I'll be writing to people this weekend.
> 
> Frank P
> Uta
> ...


Moi?


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Oct 2014)

StuAff said:


> Moi?


sorry - the list was for the ferry - correcrted


----------



## StuAff (2 Oct 2014)

Er, I might be able to get that ferry (leave permitting)....if they can make another bike space, and I get leave. More than happy to buy my own ticket if and when I'm able. Failing that it'll be the Caen overnighter.


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Oct 2014)

User13710 said:


> Are there two Jennys now?


on a tandem, apparently


----------



## Flying Dodo (3 Oct 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> regrettably this is going to be a no-alcohol tour. For insurance reasons.................
> 
> (just kidding)


Bearing in mind it's only 5 days long, it's not so much a Tour de Normandie, but more a Tourette. So presumably, swearing will be allowed?


Is that my coat over there............


----------



## StuAff (3 Oct 2014)

Just checked the Brittany Ferries website. Cherbourg service with bicycle: full. Foot passenger: space. Can't believe they can only get 20 on....


----------



## StuAff (3 Oct 2014)

User said:


> It is because they designate that bit where the ramp goes up to the upper car deck.
> We could explore buying an old van and then giving it away in Cherbourg.


I have multiple options for getting over there anyway- and a folder-....I can't buy a ticket until I know if I've got the leave or not (both for the week after and the Friday), but depending on what happens (and if anyone drops out/goes on another service) I'm certain I'll be there for at least part of it....


----------



## StuAff (3 Oct 2014)

mmmmartin said:


> Try telephoning them and explaining you want to fit one bike on. I did this with the Dieppe service, they gave me an 01 number that is UK call cost but puts you through to someone in France with The Power to take more bikes, admittedly this was not with Brittany Ferries but the same might apply.


Don't worry, when I know what leave I've got I'll be looking into that....


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Oct 2014)

please don't do anything yet 

a) some people will be travelling the day before
b) some people will travel from Poole
c) some people will have folders

so, when I know how many additional spaces we need I will have a plan. And bear in mind that I've already had discussions about extra spaces.


----------



## StuAff (3 Oct 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> please don't do anything yet
> 
> a) some people will be travelling the day before
> b) some people will travel from Poole
> ...


As I've said, I'm not doing anything until leave arrangements have been made. Probably have an idea in about six weeks....probably....


----------



## redfalo (3 Oct 2014)

If bike spaces become an issue, Katharina and I could use our clown bikes. First choice, however, would be to ride on grown up bikes.


----------



## User482 (6 Oct 2014)

StuartG said:


> I heard this weekend that the Harwich - Ejberg ferry is being retired even earlier on the 28th September. The ferry business is shrinking and consolidating into only 3 or 4 companies. Not good.


Good news - a new operator is going to resume the service next year: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-29419581

My wife has a considerable interest: her grandparents were engaged on that crossing, shortly before the outbreak of WW2. Her grandfather was on the first ferry back in 1945 so they could be married.


----------



## CharlieB (6 Oct 2014)

Ditto, a clown bike is an option for me if lack of space precludes a real one.


----------



## lilolee (6 Oct 2014)

CharlieB said:


> Ditto, a clown bike is an option for me if lack of space precludes a real one.



et moi


----------



## maxap (6 Oct 2014)

This sounds like something we would be interested in. Could someone please explain how you arrange accommodation? Do you make group bookings or does everyone just book their own?
Cheers


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Oct 2014)

You have mail. Please get back to me as soon as you can.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Oct 2014)

If you do end up in the situation where someone is riding a folder due to bike space reasons on the outbound ferry, then I have a suggestion. I could arrange to take my car on the same, or earlier, ferry with their (grown up) bikes on the roof (I could manage 2 or possibly 3) and hand the bikes over on the other side. I'd then pop over to my friend's place near Granville. However organising this for the return leg would be much more difficult.

Just a possibility... if needed.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Oct 2014)

my back-up plan is to hire a man and van in Portsmouth. I've found such a man who has such a van. I'm getting a price.


----------



## User10571 (7 Oct 2014)

User said:


> I would have thought that any number of men with vans would be only too happy to get a payload for the outward part of their trip.


Would that not include a return trip from Marseille?
Or am I thinking of the wrong film?


----------



## StuAff (7 Oct 2014)

User10571 said:


> Would that not include a return trip from Marseille?
> Or am I thinking of the wrong film?


Wrong kind of French connection there I'm sure....


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Oct 2014)

the problem seems to be solving itself. Six, or maybe seven people have gone for the Poole option. Four people (including Susie and me) have gone for the day-before option. And others are dusting off their Bromptons. I'll wait for all of the replies and get back to you.


----------



## AKA Bob (8 Oct 2014)

Further to confirming use of the Clown Bike I am also happy to travel 24hrs eariler.


----------



## AKA Bob (8 Oct 2014)

User said:


> Is that either, or, or both?



Anyway that Mr Delzegg would like to order me around so could be either or both......


----------



## AKA Bob (8 Oct 2014)

AKA Bob said:


> Anyway that Mr Delzegg would like to order me around so could be either or both......



Thinking about it I am also quiet tempted to catch the overnight ferry to Caen on Wednesday and then cycle up the coast on Thursday possibly staying at St Vaast that night before cycling on to Cherbourg to meet the ferry. @redfalo would the two of you like to join me?


----------



## redfalo (8 Oct 2014)

Hm, I'm discuss this with the boss, but I doubt we'd be willing to take Thursday off as well. Having said this, I've had a closer look at the ferry timetable. The Friday ferry to Cherbourg leaves at 4pm, which means I'd have to take Friday off as well. The night ferry to Caen either on Thursday night (resulting in another day of cycling plus a short train journey) or on Friday night (a day of holiday in hand) suddenly looks quite attractive.

@dellzeqq , if we took the night ferry on Friday night arriving Caen 7am-ish on Sat., we could take a moning train and meet the rest of the pack in Carentan for luch, can't we?


----------



## Andrew Br (8 Oct 2014)

Sorry for not replying earlier DZ, I'm having e-mail issues ("The new VPN will automatically download next time you log in .........").
I'll discuss options with Helen over the w/e and get back to you.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Oct 2014)

I think we're just about there

We have six going from Poole, and six going the night before. That leaves 23. Mark will bring a small-wheeled bike. That leaves 22. I shall not ask anybody to go to Caen unless they really want to, pick two more Bromptoneers and write to you again.

You're doubtless wandering about the extremely economical arrangements for the return to Blighty. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ra..._de_la_Medusa_(Museo_del_Louvre,_1818-19).jpg


----------



## StuAff (8 Oct 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Raft_of_the_Medusa#mediaviewer/File:JEAN_LOUIS_THÉODORE_GÉRICAULT_-_La_Balsa_de_la_Medusa_(Museo_del_Louvre,_1818-19).jpg


----------



## User10571 (8 Oct 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> I think we're just about there
> 
> We have six going from Poole, and six going the night before. That leaves 23. Mark will bring a small-wheeled bike. That leaves 22. I shall not ask anybody to go to Caen unless they really want to, pick two more Bromptoneers and write to you again.
> 
> You're doubtless wandering about the extremely economical arrangements for the return to Blighty. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Raft_of_the_Medusa#mediaviewer/File:JEAN_LOUIS_THÉODORE_GÉRICAULT_-_La_Balsa_de_la_Medusa_(Museo_del_Louvre,_1818-19).jpg


There are too many exposed b0ll0x in that picture to draw me to this ride.


----------



## StuAff (8 Oct 2014)

User10571 said:


> There are too many exposed b0ll0x in that picture to draw me to this ride.


You mean you've seen too many on night rides then?


----------



## lilolee (8 Oct 2014)

User10571 said:


> There are too many exposed b0ll0x in that picture to draw me to this ride.



Considering how much bollox is talked here, it all seems to make sense.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Oct 2014)

Relief, in the most elongated form, is at hand. Stephen has suggested that a tandem is not two bicycles, but one. I'm running it by the ferry company! And one person is not coming so....

Here's a provisional list

*1600 ferry on Friday*
Adam
Adrian
Andrew B
Charlie B
Claudine
Frank
Gordon
Helen
John T
Katharina
Lee H
Mary
Miranda
Olaf
Rachel and Stephen
Rebecca
Steve R
Stuart G
Uta
Michael A
*1600 ferry but on a Brompton*
Mark A
Titus
*Poole*
Chris B
Chris H
Julie G
Louise M
Peter L
Eddie C
*Thursday*
Jenny
Martin B
Susie
Sonia
Simon
tbc
Stuart A

swopses allowed

The Poole Peeps have bought their tickets. I'll purchase the five tickets with bike spaces for Thursday (in the hope of getting a rate) but I'll write to the Bromptoneers and ask them to get their tickets themselves. I'll write to Stephen and Rachel when I know the score on the tandem.


----------



## AKA Bob (9 Oct 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> Relief, in the most elongated form, is at hand. Stephen has suggested that a tandem is not two bicycles, but one. I'm running it by the ferry company! And one person is not coming so....
> 
> Here's a provisional list
> 
> ...



Simon, Thank you for sorting out all the logistics. I imagine as I am now buying my own ticket I will catch the overnight crossing to Caen and either cycle to the proposed Friday night destination or do a bit of cycling supported by a train if required. Would that be ok?


----------



## AKA Bob (9 Oct 2014)

@MarkA do you fancy joining me?


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Oct 2014)

the ferry company has confirmed that a tandem counts as one bike. I've purchased a 21st ticket for the stoker


----------



## Gordon P (9 Oct 2014)

AKA Bob said:


> Simon, Thank you for sorting out all the logistics.


Yes indeed!


----------



## srw (9 Oct 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> the ferry company has confirmed that a tandem counts as one bike. I've purchased a 21st ticket for the stoker


21st? Don't you know it's rude to guess a lady's weight?


----------



## StuartG (9 Oct 2014)

User said:


> Sharp intake of breath.


Wise before decapitation.


----------



## AKA Bob (9 Oct 2014)

Ferry booked for the 22.45hrs departure of the Portsmouth - Caen ferry on Thursday 21st May. Arriving at 6.45hr which will give me the whole day to 'pootle' up the coast to La Glacerie or Brix about 71 miles away while being able to enjoy an extra day of french cycling and no additional annual leave needed..


----------



## lilolee (9 Oct 2014)

User said:


> It was my preference to travel on Thursday. Are any of you on the Thursday list but really preferring Friday?



Me too. Now I have mentally booked the Thursday off, I would also like the opportunity to go over on the Thursday. Any swapsies?


----------



## redfalo (9 Oct 2014)

AKA Bob said:


> Ferry booked for the 22.45hrs departure of the Portsmouth - Caen ferry on Thursday 21st May. Arriving at 6.45hr which will give me the whole day to 'pootle' up the coast to La Glacerie or Brix about 71 miles away while being able to enjoy an extra day of french cycling and no additional annual leave needed..


We probably won't join you but I've ridden the route twice on the Friday's Normandy trip in 2013.
This is the best route, I'd say: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=cbjpijuyfidavfyh Albeit it's 6 miles longer, probably because it follows the coast. 

This is an alternative we took on the way in, but I guess the bit North of Carentan is slower: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=iudvbdflyoksjegs


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Oct 2014)

just to let you know - I'm still chasing DFDS (or their bookers, Aferry) for tickets on the Dieppe to Newhaven trip on the 26th


----------



## mmmmartin (29 Oct 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> the extremely economical arrangements for the return to Blighty


 "those who survived endured starvation and dehydration and practiced cannibalism"
Sounds a bit like that Southend ride a few years ago when it was really cold.


----------



## frank9755 (29 Oct 2014)

mmmmartin said:


> "those who survived endured starvation and dehydration and practiced cannibalism"
> Sounds a bit like that Southend ride a few years ago when it was really cold.



It wasn't so bad - nice warm seat in the sun afterwards and a large breakfast


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Dec 2014)

I have secured 27 tickets for the return trip. I'll be writing to you all presently.


----------



## StuAff (12 Dec 2014)

In other news, I still don't know if I've got the leave for this....sheesh.


----------



## StuAff (19 Jan 2015)

StuAff said:


> In other news, I still don't know if I've got the leave for this....sheesh.


And now I do, the interminable leave selection process now being complete. Had the Bank Holiday week in my first three weeks picked, got that OK, finally picked the rest today, the previous week was still available so I selected that rather than get the Friday as an odd day (which I'd have to request separately and might not be able to get). Yay!
Might join Titus on the Thursday nighter to Caen, if there's no space on the Friday high speed.


----------



## StuAff (20 Jan 2015)

Just been shopping (virtually) in Belgium. One of my favourite bands, the splendid Einstürzende Neubauten, are playing two nights in Brussels on 27 & 28 May. So I'll be going on to there rather than get a ferry back. I can get trains from Rouen (a mere 18 miles south of Saint-Saens) via Paris, handily.


----------



## StuAff (21 Jan 2015)

More shopping: Ibis La Glacerie booked for Friday night, and I'm on the Thursday night sailing into Caen. I'd only go for a ride anyway  @AKA Bob A couple of points: First off, do you have a cabin booked and would you mind a roommate (cheapest ones left were £85...)? Happy to go halves on that of course. In the meantime, settled for a reserved seat. Secondly, there are going to be a load of schoolkids on it, apparently- be warned...
In view of the complications of getting to and from Brussels virtually disappearing with an origamist option, I'll be on Chutney the wonderbike. And if it helps the Saint-Saens accomodation problem, I'm happy to go direct to Rouen from Honfleur.


----------



## AKA Bob (23 Jan 2015)

StuAff said:


> More shopping: Ibis La Glacerie booked for Friday night, and I'm on the Thursday night sailing into Caen. I'd only go for a ride anyway  @AKA Bob A couple of points: First off, do you have a cabin booked and would you mind a roommate (cheapest ones left were £85...)? Happy to go halves on that of course. In the meantime, settled for a reserved seat. Secondly, there are going to be a load of schoolkids on it, apparently- be warned...
> In view of the complications of getting to and from Brussels virtually disappearing with an origamist option, I'll be on Chutney the wonderbike. And if it helps the Saint-Saens accomodation problem, I'm happy to go direct to Rouen from Honfleur.



@StuAff I am traveling to France with Rachel and at present we plan to take our big bikes as it would be easier to carry luggage on the trip. When I booked I was informed there where no more two berth cabins left due to the school trip and so we too have gone for reserved seats. Let me have a conversation with Rachel about the idea of getting a three or four berth cabin.

Our plan for Friday was to have a very gentle pootle up the coast probably following @redfalo suggested route and aim to meet the main party in Brix. Its about 70 miles and plenty of time so should be a very relaxed day. Very happy for you to join us for all or most (depends where you are spending the night?) of the route along with anyone else who decides to take the Thursday overnight Caen ferry option.


----------



## StuAff (23 Jan 2015)

AKA Bob said:


> @StuAff I am traveling to France with Rachel and at present we plan to take our big bikes as it would be easier to carry luggage on the trip. When I booked I was informed there where no more two berth cabins left due to the school trip and so we too have gone for reserved seats. Let me have a conversation with Rachel about the idea of getting a three or four berth cabin.
> 
> Our plan for Friday was to have a very gentle pootle up the coast probably following @redfalo suggested route and aim to meet the main party in Brix. Its about 70 miles and plenty of time so should be a very relaxed day. Very happy for you to join us for all or most (depends where you are spending the night?) of the route along with anyone else who decides to take the Thursday overnight Caen ferry option.


Good stuff- as stated in #151, I'm in the Ibis La Glacerie. Just had a look at the remaining cabin options- the £85 outside option (2/4 berth) is still there, as is the £135 Commodore one (two beds plus sofa bed that's a bit flasher, TV, tea & coffee, paper & continental breakfast included..). Between three that'll still be pretty reasonable. If the little darlings have most of the cabins, the seating areas might be a bit quieter...As I recall, I didn't sleep that well back in June anyway thanks to all the engine rumblings.


----------



## StuAff (26 Jan 2015)

AKA Bob said:


> @StuAff I am traveling to France with Rachel and at present we plan to take our big bikes as it would be easier to carry luggage on the trip. When I booked I was informed there where no more two berth cabins left due to the school trip and so we too have gone for reserved seats. Let me have a conversation with Rachel about the idea of getting a three or four berth cabin.
> 
> Our plan for Friday was to have a very gentle pootle up the coast probably following @redfalo suggested route and aim to meet the main party in Brix. Its about 70 miles and plenty of time so should be a very relaxed day. Very happy for you to join us for all or most (depends where you are spending the night?) of the route along with anyone else who decides to take the Thursday overnight Caen ferry option.


Change of plan- Simon informed me this evening there was a ticket on the Cherbourg sailing if I wanted it. Weighed up the pros and cons and decided to take him up on that, loss of the deposit notwithstanding. You two (and any AN Others) will have fun anyway


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Jan 2015)

I've got 21 outward tickets and 34 tickets for the return trip. There is absolutely no rush for the money, but I will send out notes in the next week or so to let people know how much they are.

Cherbourg. Please feel free to book hotels. I'd suggest the Ibis at La Glacerie, which is about five miles out of town, but if you wanted to stay in town, then please feel free. Meeting point in the morning is the bakery at Brix. The gentlemen will have to restrain their enthusiasm.

Bayeux. Please feel free to book hotels. Meeting point in the morning is the Brasserie de l'Europe

Honfleur. Please feel free to book hotels. Meeting point in the morning is the Restaurant au Relais de Cyclistes

I aim to do a 2nd recce next month - it's a matter of looking at the forecast and going for it.


----------



## frank9755 (30 Jan 2015)

Great; I've made some bookings.
What is the plan for Saint-Saens? Have we block-booked things, or should I look for somewhere further afield? 
I guess there are worse things than having a couple of Pelforth Brunes in the evening sun in Dieppe. At the bar with the LMNH-style table that moves across the pavement to follow the rays...


----------



## mmmmartin (30 Jan 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> the bakery at Brix. The gentlemen will have to restrain their enthusiasm.


No problem there. Unless, of course, as on that unforgettable morning when Gordon went to get the bread, Madame was wearing only a light dusting of flour and her customary smile.


----------



## srw (30 Jan 2015)

Apologies for being a numpty, but is the list of dates in which we will be in each place posted anywhere?


----------



## StuAff (31 Jan 2015)

srw said:


> Apologies for being a numpty, but is the list of dates in which we will be in each place posted anywhere?


Post #1....


----------



## srw (31 Jan 2015)

StuAff said:


> Post #1....


Oh yes. Numptitude confirmed.


----------



## lilolee (31 Jan 2015)

Ooo so out of touch. 

Erm what times are the ferries, and is anyone sharing or is it each man for themselves? Apart from that I am so together.


----------



## StuAff (31 Jan 2015)

I've been booking...
Premiere Classe in Bayeux, B&B (that's the chain) Honfleur. 
Like Frank, waiting on options for Saint-Saens. Though in my case Rouen (for my train on to Brussels via Paris) might be a better option.


----------



## StuAff (31 Jan 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> Meeting point in the morning is the bakery at Brix. The gentlemen will have to restrain their enthusiasm.


She is of course a close relative of the lovely Samantha......


----------



## velovoice (1 Feb 2015)

We're all booked for Friday, Saturday and Sunday nights and are just waiting to be told what to do for the Monday night in Saint-Saens.


----------



## Andrew Br (1 Feb 2015)

velovoice said:


> We're all booked for Friday, Saturday and Sunday nights and are just waiting to be told what to do for the Monday night in Saint-Saens.




We're sorted as well .

.


----------



## Gordon P (1 Feb 2015)

Andrew Br said:


> We're sorted as well ..


And me & @mmmmartin


----------



## wanda2010 (1 Feb 2015)

Me too!


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Feb 2015)

Saint-Saens is up in the air. However nice it is, there's not going to be enough room for all of us. The recce will look at alternatives within striking distance of Dieppe.


----------



## User482 (2 Feb 2015)

I'm going to book rooms tonight. If anyone would like to share please let me know ASAP. I don't snore.

Do we really have to wait until May?


----------



## StuAff (2 Feb 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> Saint-Saens is up in the air. However nice it is, there's not going to be enough room for all of us. The recce will look at alternatives within striking distance of Dieppe.


Sounds like it would be easier if I reduced the numbers a bit and went to Rouen (or somewhere in convenient distance) instead. Saint-Saens does look fab but it's eighteen miles from Rouen station & there are plenty of hotel options there.


----------



## StuAff (2 Feb 2015)

Oh yes, I made a point of getting twin rooms at my three hotels. I snore though.


----------



## StuAff (2 Feb 2015)

User said:


> I will make a special anti-recommendation for the Ibis Budget Petit Quevilly, just for the bike policy.


Thanks.


----------



## StuartG (2 Feb 2015)

User said:


> To be fair, he did allow us to put our bikes in the bin store.


Yes, it encourages you to be on the road before the bin lorry arrives ... his Basil impersonation was very impressive.

I think my carer has taken an option on some Saint-Saens accommodation. The bistro is much preferable to Rouen.


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Feb 2015)

you have all (see list below) - with the exception of Stuart A got tickets for the ferry back

Adam B
Adrian C
Andrew Br
Charlie B
Chris B
Chris H
Claudine C
Frank P
Gordon P
Helen S
Jenny M
Julie G
Katharina S
Lee H
Louise M
Martin B
Mary L
Miranda S
Olaf S
Peter L
Rachel W
Rebecca O
Simon
Sonia W
Stephen W
Steve R
Stuart G
Susie F
Titus H
Uta W
Eddie C
Michael A
Rachel (friend of Titus)
Stuart A

the following have tickets from Portsmouth.

Adam B
Andrew Br
Charlie B
Claudine C
Frank P
Gordon P
Helen S
Katharina S
Lee H
Mary L
Miranda S
Olaf S
Rachel W
Rebecca O
Simon
Sonia W
Stephen W
Steve R
Stuart G
Susie F
Uta W
Michael A
Stuart A

There's no way that we're all going to get to stay at Saint-Saens, so I'm looking at Forges-les-Eaux, which comes recommended. Hence the need for a recce in the next few weeks.


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Feb 2015)

User said:


> From Forges-Les-Eaux, the Avenue Vert is an easy, reasonably broad, smooth tarmac route, with gentle gradients, all the way to the outskirts of Dieppe.


I knew there'd be a snag.

It does mean an earlier start, although there are trains (ay 7.45 and 9.35) to Dieppe for those who don't want to rush.


----------



## StuartG (2 Feb 2015)

That was the Premierclasse I think on Avenue de Canada. The self cleaning bog/shower thingy is in the room not down the corridor. I stayed there again last year. Very convenient and sans expensive but not nearly as nice as Saint Saens. Maybe we could split in two?

The road out of Rouen is a bit sorta steep for me!


----------



## frank9755 (2 Feb 2015)

User482 said:


> Do we really have to wait until May?



It's a bit chilly this week!


----------



## redfalo (2 Feb 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> I knew there'd be a snag.
> 
> It does mean an earlier start, although there are trains (ay 7.45 and 9.35) to Dieppe for those who don't want to rush.



the real no-no is that it involves devil's work called CYCLINGPATH* 

*a really good one though


----------



## rvw (2 Feb 2015)

Cherbourg and Bayeux booked, with an enquiry out for Honfleur.


----------



## redfalo (2 Feb 2015)

Brix and Honfleur booked, Bayeux pending.


----------



## StuAff (2 Feb 2015)

Ibis Centre Rive Gauche booked in Rouen. Went for the easy cancellation rather than lowest price option, so if Saint-Saens (or somewhere in that neck of the woods) is available I could switch. If I don't, it's very handy for the Gare Rive Droite (directions: cross river, keep straight on) so brings the opportunity to book earlier trains and get into Brussels a bit quicker.


----------



## User482 (3 Feb 2015)

Anyone have a recommendation for Honfleur?


----------



## srw (3 Feb 2015)

Apparently we have a reservation for St Malo as well.

I've just realised (doh!) that that's nothing at all to do with this holiday but with the previous one. Feel free to call me a bit of a prannock...


----------



## StuAff (3 Feb 2015)

User482 said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for Honfleur?


I'm in this one.. https://www.hotel-bb.com/en/hotels/honfleur.htm?arrivalDate=24/05/2015&departureDate=25/05/2015 Looks decent.


----------



## User482 (3 Feb 2015)

Stuaff said:


> I'm in this one.. https://www.hotel-bb.com/en/hotels/honfleur.htm?arrivalDate=24/05/2015&departureDate=25/05/2015 Looks decent.


Looks like it's full. Thanks though.


----------



## StuAff (3 Feb 2015)

User482 said:


> Looks like it's full. Thanks though.


Whoops!


----------



## AKA Bob (4 Feb 2015)

Rachel and I are booked into a B+B near Brix for Friday night, Première Class in Bayeux and Campanile in Honfleur. Who says romance is dead........


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Feb 2015)

we're sailing to Cherbourg for a recce on Friday 13th, returning from Dieppe Tuesday 17th. So hold your horses on the Forges thing until then please - I'll be going to all the hotels to check out availability, so anybody booking before then will screw up my calculations.


----------



## User482 (6 Feb 2015)

Hotels booked: Ibis at La Glacerie, Premiere Classe at Bayeux, and Ibis at Honfleur.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Feb 2015)

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Place+Robert+Bruce/D50&daddr=49.5415075,-1.5655559+to:49.5401366,-1.5554959+to:49.538969,-1.5496611+to:49.5311933,-1.5413474+to:49.5261097,-1.5325619+to:49.5111894,-1.4768648+to:49.5017015,-1.432592+to:49.487732,-1.369793+to:49.4846432,-1.3096867+to:49.4737371,-1.276226+to:49.4722332,-1.2462448+to:49.383981,-1.1918657+to:49.37153,-1.2047449+to:49.366001,-1.2008928+to:49.3386351,-1.2183241+to:49.307645,-1.253281+to:49.305975,-1.124284+to:49.3031403,-1.0892936+to:49.2970578,-0.9589041+to:49.303402,-0.923827+to:49.2795103,-0.8661178+to:49.2741628,-0.762859+to:49.2748974,-0.7262435+to:Rue+Saint-Malo&hl=en&ll=49.297815,-1.027222&spn=0.250308,0.676346&sll=49.296472,-1.040611&sspn=0.062131,0.169086&geocode=FUMC9AIdD-fn_w;FYPx8wIdjRzo_ykltInP5poMSDGqv-h1naVTVg;FSjs8wId2UPo_ym_ad_LH5sMSDGMLSgPTa-2VA;FZnn8wIdo1ro_ylzkwR8GJsMSDH7TqG_oY9sxw;FTnJ8wIdHXvo_ymNklQvOpsMSDHDQW4xOxSFsA;FV218wIdb53o_ynRQzAcSJsMSDFxHfKwirLlFQ;FRV78wIdAHfp_ylL6FLOMYMMSDHPDHNOgab0-Q;FQVW8wId8CPq_ylVwhzZvIIMSDFqwz9XAYBK4Q;FXQf8wIdPxnr_ykdGesd_XwLSDHdTypYXp3uPg;FWMT8wIdCgTs_ynp03Xuc3sLSDGyjrrIVXKQNA;Fcno8gIdvobs_ynxThu8UHoLSDErrT4KzVUzQA;Feni8gId3Pvs_ynPdvX1enoLSDHoIlcKT6lrvQ;FS2K8QIdR9Dt_ykLiKaYtHcLSDG-5A7Ac8ioAQ;FYpZ8QId-J3t_yljSEtcxHcLSDG8hoacjqURtA;FfFD8QIdBK3t_yl_4g9Q2ncLSDGxQgjmcKieIQ;FQvZ8AId7Gjt_ylXxxRHR50LSDHVxEYKyZt3AA;Ff1f8AIdX-Ds_ylLoLQAGIMLSDEkgbzwrSt2Tw;FXdZ8AIdRNju_ymFXXR4kZ4LSDFleFCdBjrxtg;FWRO8AId82Dv_ymtCZVqGZ8LSDHUu96M2XjWQQ;FaE28AIdSF7x_ymd8igltKYLSDGcgpa7kCm-nw;FWpP8AIdTefx_yk3GJfr86YLSDG6Xfm0sDuKBA;FRby7wIdu8jy_ynJEg4hU68LSDGOioklXe7Now;FTLd7wIdFVz0_ymxaDesc6wLSDERIGbbdwVKEA;FRHg7wIdHev0_ynNm4rQm6wLSDH6b4y3ZHLscA;FZPq7wIdP0L1_w&doflg=ptm&mra=dvme&mrsp=18&sz=13&via=1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23&t=m&z=11

or kind of. By which I mean Google Maps won't 'allow' my bollard short cuts.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Feb 2015)

Very scenic!

I think I found one bollard short cut, just south-east of Valognes.

GPX file of the above route can be seen here.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Feb 2015)

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Rue+Genas+Duhomme&daddr=49.2765482,-0.7001778+to:49.2796639,-0.694114+to:49.3125669,-0.5728479+to:49.3432922,-0.5151286+to:49.3349917,-0.4919497+to:49.3299105,-0.4567292+to:49.3325433,-0.3961403+to:49.3237172,-0.3640522+to:49.2761618,-0.2519476+to:49.2421435,-0.2735072+to:49.2648761,-0.1960593+to:49.2908611,-0.0962932+to:49.3049048,-0.0726836+to:49.307647,-0.0409478+to:49.3547527,0.0582316+to:49.3615178,0.0724513+to:49.3863839,0.1074311+to:49.4210441,0.2062125+to:Honfleur,+France&hl=en&sll=49.279117,-0.696173&sspn=0.007167,0.021136&geocode=Fbvq7wIdXEL1_w;FYTm7wId71D1_ympO_-irKwLSDHm5C7nvAs_YA;Fa_y7wIdnmj1_ylJYGFPVFMKSDHocuhTPgOFtw;FTZz8AIdUUL3_yknK8cx41YKSDH18yUgvU97eA;FTzr8AIdyCP4_ynxB-uaIlgKSDE8MFnfjmAkHg;Fc_K8AIdU374_yljn5NARVgKSDGwKoHPtZf0hg;Ffa28AId5wf5_ymZxnDC3VgKSDHTs6oR4QKo1Q;FT_B8AIdlPT5_ymj8SNCBl8KSDHkTpcTOryEQQ;FcWe8AId7HH6_yk1FgtLy18KSDGIy6HNIxLOog;FQHl7wId1Sf8_ynNieKnBWQKSDE73vAyolqP-g;FR9g7wIdndP7_yml8wJiYmYKSDFDOqlvMGoqGw;Fey47wIdJQL9_ynPkVNFlWQKSDGL1yZy6EaAaQ;FW0e8AId24f-_ylRL0WUBXwKSDHJEIsvjtLUdw;FUhV8AIdFeT-_ykN5Gksln4KSDG4wN9f4Y0FPg;Ff9f8AIdDWD__yn5oIRFHn8KSDFmK8aGm7sXaQ;FQAY8QIdd-MAACk9xAiQxdThRzFW5Ir5y8BsUw;FW0y8QIdAxsBAClNjTHAs9ThRzFJt6_pBIKBgg;FY-T8QIdp6MBAClpQA8jvizgRzHrmFCEgatFtw;FfQa8gIdhCUDACmJUO7PRTLgRzEo3BUQxqgIBg;FQoS8gIdLo8DACnFXQ_jpTPgRzHw6rxPSBQMBA&oq=honfle&doflg=ptm&mra=dpe&mrsp=1&sz=16&via=1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18&t=m&z=10

a tricky item. Our first recce took us down a road east of Ouistreham that was vile. This, amended version, looks decent, but it does involve going on a cycle path down the side of the road for a little way west of Cabourg, and then going through Cabourg, which is a bit of a tip.

Once again, Google Maps doesn't 'allow' one to go down the prom (tiddly-om-pom-pom) in certain places, so it won't be quite like this.


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Feb 2015)

Jour Deux GPX voici.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Feb 2015)

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...=10&sz=11&via=1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11&t=m&z=9 

kindasorta. This is the bit we didn't cover on our recce last year. We might ride down the faster road to Forges, just to strike it off the list.


----------



## AKA Bob (11 Feb 2015)

@dellzeqq can I say thank you for all your efforts as I am really looking forward to this adventure.


----------



## srw (13 Feb 2015)

For future reference:


StuAff said:


> Fratton (do not, whatever you do, see 'Portsmouth Harbour' and think that's the right station, because it isn't, not for the Ferry Port). Exit the station from platform one/ticket office side, go to the end of the road, where you'll want to go right. That junction is actually left turn only, so use the cycle path on the bridge & the ped crossing there to get going the right way. Straight on from there until Kingston Crescent junction (streetview here), where you make a left. Bear left at the next junction, there's an underpass and a couple of crossings that will leave you right in front of the ferry port entrance. It's a couple of miles, so I'd allow more time than fifteen minutes if you can.
> 
> Edit: With a bike, remember you want the car lanes. The staff are pretty good at looking after cyclists.


----------



## Flying Dodo (14 Feb 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Honfleur,+France&daddr=49.4142175,0.3095113+to:49.4248972,0.3769706+to:49.3899551,0.4605712+to:49.4184773,0.6619733+to:49.4401273,0.6776038+to:49.4811262,0.7702727+to:49.4564947,0.8148381+to:49.5142488,1.0801679+to:49.5168758,1.0984181+to:49.5250017,1.2659907+to:49.5685692,1.454977+to:Forges-les-Eaux,+France&hl=en&ll=49.585787,1.318359&spn=0.988238,2.705383&sll=49.585252,1.317452&sspn=0.248845,0.676346&geocode=FQoS8gIdLo8DACnFXQ_jpTPgRzHw6rxPSBQMBA;FUkA8gIdB7kEACkBHnkerTXgRzGQ05nut9_LvQ;FQEq8gIdisAFAClRxi92QErgRzFcdpLspA2z1w;FYOh8QIdGwcHACk_jh2g7EzgRzH1L3JoY8N93w;Fe0Q8gId1RkKACmdQfUIs1XgRzEta5G6oeRuDw;FX9l8gId41YKACkNM9cK3lXgRzGwO0gRP_G-xQ;FaYF8wId4MALACmVTRxKC_ngRzGr7_3jx-mOLw;FW6l8gId9m4MACkB3Saa7PvgRzFn5-egmoU5Zw;FQiH8wIdZ3sQAClfFMbzSN3gRzEz4o05_-h2ig;FUuR8wIdssIQACnHARCKLt3gRzHzWG0VjHrMqA;FQmx8wIdRlETACmnDC5l3s_gRzFOj1oCUYaaUA;FTlb9AIdgTMWAClTeCFMBTPnRzGLaJoO_MbGGA;Ff8J9QIdnpYXACln3B5uuTbnRzGAg7ZPSBQMBA&oq=forges&dirflg=w&doflg=ptm&mra=dpe&mrsp=10&sz=11&via=1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11&t=m&z=9



And the possible GPX file for the above can be seen here.

Only 3 months to go......


----------



## StuAff (14 Feb 2015)

srw said:


> For future reference:


And here's a GPX... http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2738311


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Feb 2015)

We're just back from Normandy, having covered over 200 miles on roads that wet, muddy and covered in cow poo. Who has more fun?

To begin at the beginning......

If I've purchased a ticket from 1600 Portsmouth to Cherbourg for you, the cost is £29 per person

If I've purchased a ticket from 1230 Dieppe to Newhaven for you the cost is £28.75 per person

When you have the funds (and there's no rush) you could
a) send me a cheque. My address is in my e-mail to you
b) give me the money in one form or another on Olaf's Brighton ride
c) put money in my account (details on request).

If you're booked in to the Ibis or Budget Ibis at La Glacerie on the first night then you will need a guide to get to it because there's a big scary roundabout. I intend to meet the ferries from Poole and from Portsmouth and take you up there. If you're booked elsewhere and you need directions, please let me know - there are many ways out of Cherbourg, but some are better than others.

If you haven't booked a hotel for Cherbourg/La Glacerie/Brix (May 22nd), or for Bayeux (May 23rd) or for Honfleur (May 24th), it's time to do so. Honfleur has a festival running through May, so it will fill up. Do not, whatever you do, book in to the Maison de Honfleur

Our recce ride was mostly good. The first and second days are pretty (cow poo excepted). The first half of the third day was a delight. The BAC (an open ferry across the Seine) was brilliant. The second half of the third day was not so good, and, unfortunately, our chosen destination, Forges-les-Eaux is a bit of a dump. Actually, it's a casino town with an unexceptional pizza parlour and the one decent sized hotel looks like it was decorated by Dominique Strauss-Kahn. So we're not going there.

I've cast around for all the available options and decided that on the third day we will go direct to Dieppe. This isn't what was on the tin at the beginning, but the ride from Honfleur to Dieppe is going to be sweet. There will be rivers large and small, a ferry, pretty villages and Dieppe is a great place for a fun night out.

So.........go for it. Book your rooms, and ponder byways, beaches and boulangeries. And don't worry about the cow poo, because it will all be gone by May.

Any questions.....................


----------



## redfalo (19 Feb 2015)

Acommodation in Dieppe sorted. We'll be staying at a B&B, where a double including breakfast is 80 euros (their email address is a bit hard to come by, but I'm happy to share it) 

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_..._Seine_Maritime_Haute_Normandie_Normandy.html


----------



## frank9755 (19 Feb 2015)

redfalo said:


> Acommodation in Dieppe sorted. We'll be staying at a B&B, where a double including breakfast is 80 euros (their email address is a bit hard to come by, but I'm happy to share it)
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_..._Seine_Maritime_Haute_Normandie_Normandy.html



Looks nice!
I've already booked into the Egg, which is where we stayed the previous time, when it was an Etap. It was clean, cheap and cheerful, and they have a big storeroom for bikes.


----------



## wanda2010 (19 Feb 2015)

Egg it is.


----------



## velovoice (19 Feb 2015)

Egg for us, as well. Gosh, dontcha just love the exchange rates right now?


----------



## StuAff (19 Feb 2015)

Shouldn't it be Oeuf?


----------



## StuAff (19 Feb 2015)

Not sure of my road to Rouen just yet- direct routes are only about 80km so I might stick with you lot until a convenient point to head south. I'm not exactly going to be in a rush. SNCF tickets should be on sale next week.


----------



## rvw (20 Feb 2015)

We're in the Hotel de la Plage - just round a couple of corners from the Egg.


----------



## wanda2010 (20 Feb 2015)

rvw said:


> We're in the Hotel de la Plage - just round a couple of corners from the Egg.



Wot you got against eggs?


----------



## frank9755 (20 Feb 2015)

rvw said:


> We're in the Hotel de la Plage - just round a couple of corners from the Egg.



I remember being quite surprised to see the strip of beach-front hotels along that bit of the coast. I'd not realised that Dieppe had a history as a resort, but I guess at one time it would be one of the places that Parisians went for their seaside holidays. And it's aged rather better than most UK equivalents!


----------



## User482 (20 Feb 2015)

StuAff said:


> Shouldn't it be Oeuf?



Why do French people only have one egg for breakfast?


----------



## frank9755 (20 Feb 2015)

User said:


> That strip looks just like Hove Lawns to me.



Hove Lawns has probably also aged better than User482' jokes most UK seaside resorts.


----------



## StuAff (20 Feb 2015)

I remember that joke from Grine Jill (as Alan Coren decided it should be called)...


----------



## frank9755 (20 Feb 2015)

No. Get on with your work.


----------



## User482 (20 Feb 2015)

frank9755 said:


> Hove Lawns has probably also aged better than User482' jokes most UK seaside resorts.



I think it's great that we're going to have a few days in each other's company, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## mmmmartin (20 Feb 2015)

frank9755 said:


> one of the places that Parisians went for their seaside holidays


It might have been where English folk went for a bit of the exotic: the name of the Hotel Windsor struck me as odd until I realised there was probably an English tourist trade larger than the one nowadays. The local council tries to encourage us to go there by helping out with The Dieppe Raid, a series of audax rides in the summer, when the "beard and sandals" count in the town rockets off the scale


----------



## srw (20 Feb 2015)

When I was young I remember going to Europe on the boat train from Victoria, to Newhaven and Dieppe and then on southwards by train.

I have a vague feeling it was the trip when we went on to Tuebingen in Southern Germany, only because I think I remember seeing Cologne cathedral from the train. 

I think the Avenue Verte out of Dieppe follows what was originally the main line between London and Paris, and which was closed in the French equivalent of the Beeching cuts.


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Feb 2015)

srw said:


> When I was young I remember going to Europe on the boat train from Victoria, to Newhaven and Dieppe and then on southwards by train.
> 
> I have a vague feeling it was the trip when we went on to Tuebingen in Southern Germany, only because I think I remember seeing Cologne cathedral from the train.
> 
> I think the Avenue Verte out of Dieppe follows what was originally the main line between London and Paris, and which was closed in the French equivalent of the Beeching cuts.


to an extent. The last few miles in to town have been wiped out, and the AV turns in to a Sustrans-stylee mess.

I'm old enough to remember arriving in Dieppe and walking down the gangplank and across railway lines to a train in the early hours of the morning. But, then again, I once caught a train from Boulogne to Florence.......


----------



## StuAff (21 Feb 2015)

To be fair, most big ferry ports (at least those either side of the Channel) have somewhat unlovely surroundings. That one a short distance from this sofa, Dover, Calais, Dunkerque, Cherbourg...all have industrial/other ugly stuff around them. Lymington-Yarmouth, on the other hand....


----------



## Gordon P (21 Feb 2015)

And on yet another hand can we hear a word for Portsmouth?


----------



## StuAff (21 Feb 2015)

Gordon P said:


> And on yet another hand can we hear a word for Portsmouth?


Already did....


----------



## AKA Bob (21 Feb 2015)

Rachel S and I are staying in Inter Hotel de la Plage


----------



## StuartG (22 Feb 2015)

Michael et Moi are booked:
Ibis Cherbourg La Glacerie
PremiereClasse Bayeux
Ibis Honfleur
Egg Dieppe


----------



## velovoice (22 Feb 2015)

We have booked:
Friday - Ibis Budget Cherbourg La Glacerie
Saturday - La Castel Guesthouse
Sunday - Les Charmettes
Monday - Egg Hotel

Friday and Monday, it'll be great to be staying where others will be. 
For Sat & Sun, our #1 priority was to minimise walking distances to/from the evening and morning meeting points! #grumpyknees


----------



## redfalo (22 Feb 2015)

AKA Bob said:


> Rachel S and I are staying in Inter Hotel de la Plage



Better watch your words (and actions...). From Wikipedia: 



> *Interhotel* was an East German chain of luxury hotels. It was founded in 1965 as a chain.
> (...)
> The Interhotel hotels were under the control of the East German state security service, the Stasi, under the Tourist Department. The Stasi tried to monitor the activities of international tourists, by sending prostitutes to audio- and video-controlled hotel rooms.


----------



## CharlieB (22 Feb 2015)

All booked. I have twin rooms on the Sat. and Sun. (Bayeux and Honfleur) if anyone's still looking.
But I do snore.


----------



## mmmmartin (22 Feb 2015)

Tomed SomnoGuard
http://www.britishsnoring.co.uk/sho...rd_3.php?PHPSESSID=rm2jih410jnc2rb1jbvs481q22
I'm paranoid about keeping others awake so have one of these for times when I am room-sharing.


----------



## AKA Bob (23 Feb 2015)

redfalo said:


> Better watch your words (and actions...). From Wikipedia:



In that case I may be a bit more interested getting details of your B+B.......


----------



## mmmmartin (23 Feb 2015)

And others might be interested in booking into the Interhotel......


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Mar 2015)

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...=no&t=h&mra=dme&mrsp=0&sz=14&via=1,2,3,4&z=14

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...q=no&mra=dvme&mrsp=2&sz=13&via=1,2,3&t=m&z=14

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...=no&mra=dpe&mrsp=1&sz=14&via=1,2,3,4&t=m&z=14

I'd be grateful if somebody could work out the elevations of these three alternatives......

The recce was a success. We saw wonderful things. We're 95% there on the route and the stops. But it was very, very cold.


----------



## srw (24 Mar 2015)

That reminds me - @rvw - you have the cheque book!


----------



## StuAff (24 Mar 2015)

Google Maps does give you the elevation data, though like alternatives accuracy of the figures is debatable.


----------



## Flying Dodo (24 Mar 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Avenue+du+Président+Kennedy/D110&daddr=49.5079203,0.6077575+to:49.5168849,0.6620662+to:49.53879,0.6970581+to:49.553142,0.7261571+to:Yvetot,+France&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=49.522255,0.645533&spn=0.080121,0.211058&sll=49.500186,0.573606&sspn=0.080158,0.211058&geocode=FToi8wId4Z4IAA;FVBu8wIdDUYJACmLafrjt1DgRzFPzRQ6GZQ5TA;FVSR8wIdMhoKACkp3BcveFfgRzGsJ-3TRtnK7w;Febm8wId4qIKACnbmU_4DljgRzGzJpFiQmK8Ag;FfYe9AIdjRQLACnXxf1sx_fgRzGy4QKtKeUEtw;FXMb9QIdDIYLACn7AxuDMfTgRzGTl-Gu2XoGfA&oq=no&t=h&mra=dme&mrsp=0&sz=14&via=1,2,3,4&z=14
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Avenue+du+Président+Kennedy/D110&daddr=49.5197701,0.5811439+to:49.5504598,0.5993074+to:49.5902989,0.6610202+to:Yvetot,+France&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=49.544147,0.604591&spn=0.080253,0.211058&sll=49.547823,0.663986&sspn=0.160159,0.422115&geocode=FToi8wId4Z4IAA;FZqc8wIdF94IACnjDeDkhFDgRzHrtLFcikioug;FXsU9AIdCyUJACn3iM2XPlrgRzEU3B6JCG6wZw;FRqw9AIdHBYKACkVt42aIFngRzGV7fE1rrCUCA;FXMb9QIdDIYLACn7AxuDMfTgRzGTl-Gu2XoGfA&oq=no&mra=dvme&mrsp=2&sz=13&via=1,2,3&t=m&z=14
> 
> ...




Route 1 = 15.5.miles with 1,1981 ft climbing & 730 ft descending with a maximum gradient of 10.9%
Route 2 = 14.3 miles with 849 ft climbing & 396 ft descending and a maximum gradient of 8.9%
Route 3 = 16.4 miles with 904 ft climbing & 450 ft descending with a maximum gradient of 4.1%

Route 1 had more of a steeper climb nearer the start and then generally running along, whilst Route 2 had a more gentle climb.
Route 3 had more little ups & downs generally.

I'd go for Route 2 (although Route 1 does go very close to a Rue Kinkerville which sounds interesting)!


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Mar 2015)

thankyou. We rode the first route yesterday. It was pretty, but there was, as you point out, a deal of climbing. The run in to Yvetot on the D131 was no fun.

Route 3 is almost as pretty as Route 1. D110 on Route 2 might be unpleasant.

The entire afternoon stretch, from Yvetot to Dieppe, was, bar about a mile, a delight, freezing headwind notwithstanding. Once I cut out the short stretch of the D925 on the outskirts of Dieppe, it will be an absolute winner. Which is not to say that the morning was without charm - the Marais Vernier on the southwestern bank of the Seine was like a lost land, ringed by an ancient caldera. Seen through iced up specs.

Here, by way of a tease, is the first twenty miles of the third day. Bear in mind that the exit from Honfleur took three goes to get right - our first attempt, last summer, took us along a disastrous cycle path by the river.

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Honfleur,+France&daddr=49.4122308,0.2465606+to:49.4081106,0.2807873+to:49.4254191,0.3330457+to:49.4088071,0.4400943+to:49.4388251,0.491311+to:Quai+de+Seine/D103&hl=en&ll=49.411643,0.287876&spn=0.030993,0.084543&sll=49.465893,0.504684&sspn=0.247668,0.676346&geocode=FQoS8gIdLo8DACnFXQ_jpTPgRzHw6rxPSBQMBA;FYb48QIdIMMDACmFL9zamzPgRzFgy1hkCiL2dA;FW7o8QId00gEACmh0-WcYTTgRzE4_KT9ybgU-w;FQss8gId9RQFACkHaQbJlDXgRzEXh7TfdbSmXQ;FSfr8QIdHrcGACkjGD31fkzgRzEFEmSjm4NVIA;FWlg8gIdL38HACnZ0aLu0E3gRzEbEEZIUcnC9A;FZ_a8gIduxYIAA&oq=notre+da&doflg=ptm&mra=luc&via=1,2,3,4,5&t=m&z=14


----------



## redfalo (24 Mar 2015)

So what will you do on the next 3 recces?


----------



## frank9755 (24 Mar 2015)

If you were looking to add to a collection of 'disastrous cyclepaths by rivers', I could recommend the route that Uta and I took to head south out of Paris last May. 

Essentially, within a few hundred metres of the centre of Paris, a shanty town of caravans and tents has formed along the bank of the Seine, just after the Marne confluence. Hundreds of people are living along there in what seem to be pretty unsanitary conditions. It was quite a shock to see it. It was interesting from an economic and sociological point of view, but it was not pretty.


----------



## frank9755 (24 Mar 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> Here, by way of a tease, is the first twenty miles of the third day. Bear in mind that the exit from Honfleur took three goes to get right - our first attempt, last summer, took us along a disastrous cycle path by the river.
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Honfleur,+France&daddr=49.4122308,0.2465606+to:49.4081106,0.2807873+to:49.4254191,0.3330457+to:49.4088071,0.4400943+to:49.4388251,0.491311+to:Quai+de+Seine/D103&hl=en&ll=49.411643,0.287876&spn=0.030993,0.084543&sll=49.465893,0.504684&sspn=0.247668,0.676346&geocode=FQoS8gIdLo8DACnFXQ_jpTPgRzHw6rxPSBQMBA;FYb48QIdIMMDACmFL9zamzPgRzFgy1hkCiL2dA;FW7o8QId00gEACmh0-WcYTTgRzE4_KT9ybgU-w;FQss8gId9RQFACkHaQbJlDXgRzEXh7TfdbSmXQ;FSfr8QIdHrcGACkjGD31fkzgRzEFEmSjm4NVIA;FWlg8gIdL38HACnZ0aLu0E3gRzEbEEZIUcnC9A;FZ_a8gIduxYIAA&oq=notre+da&doflg=ptm&mra=luc&via=1,2,3,4,5&t=m&z=14



Looks like there is a cunning little ferry here to take us across the Seine!


----------



## StuAff (24 Mar 2015)

As we're talking routes, has anyone got recommendations on the best way into Rouen? @StuartG's name has been mentioned.


----------



## StuAff (24 Mar 2015)

User said:


> From?


Honfleur starting point, would probably ride with everyone else and turn south at a convenient point.


User said:


> @StuartG's route Rouen to Dieppe is nice. You could reverse that, from wherever we intersect maybe.


----------



## StuAff (24 Mar 2015)

User said:


> It is identifying the convenient point that is the key thing.


Indeed.


----------



## StuartG (25 Mar 2015)

@StuAff The route into Rouen from the north is an almost vertical descent - whichever route. The right bank of the Seine is basically a cliff. (The left is flat).

My route from Dieppe follows the river valley through Auffay and crosses the D929 at St-Victor- l'Abbaye. This the gentle ridge that divides the coastal area from the interior. I'll be packing a Michelin if you need to know more.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Mar 2015)

frank9755 said:


> If you were looking to add to a collection of 'disastrous cyclepaths by rivers', I could recommend the route that Uta and I took to head south out of Paris last May.
> 
> Essentially, within a few hundred metres of the centre of Paris, a shanty town of caravans and tents has formed *along the bank of the Seine, just after the Marne confluence*. Hundreds of people are living along there in what seem to be pretty unsanitary conditions. It was quite a shock to see it. It was interesting from an economic and sociological point of view, but it was not pretty.


Such nice language deserves a picture, Frank. An early recce by another turner...





*After Joseph Mallord William TurnerConfluence of the Seine and Marne 1835*


----------



## StuAff (26 Mar 2015)

StuartG said:


> @StuAff The route into Rouen from the north is an almost vertical descent - whichever route. The right bank of the Seine is basically a cliff. (The left is flat).
> 
> My route from Dieppe follows the river valley through Auffay and crosses the D929 at St-Victor- l'Abbaye. This the gentle ridge that divides the coastal area from the interior. I'll be packing a Michelin if you need to know more.


Having had a look, I'll be going another way altogether- Auffay and St-Victor are way off course for me. Thanks anyway.

Thinking Yvetot is the best spot to turn south, various options from there.


----------



## rvw (27 Mar 2015)

srw said:


> That reminds me - @rvw - you have the cheque book!


Cheque now written, and will be in the post this morning!


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Mar 2015)

tuning southeast from Yvetot is kind of daft - the roads are tough and you miss the best bit of the entire three day trip. You could keep with us along the D55 and then turn southeast on the D2, and then go down the D927, which is not as bad as the number suggests, but, actually, Stu, your best bet is to stick with us, get to Dieppe and take a cheap fast train to Rouen.


----------



## StuAff (27 Mar 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> tuning southeast from Yvetot is kind of daft - the roads are tough and you miss the best bit of the entire three day trip. You could keep with us along the D55 and then turn southeast on the D2, and then go down the D927, which is not as bad as the number suggests, but, actually, Stu, your best bet is to stick with us, get to Dieppe and take a cheap fast train to Rouen.


Might do that- fare's a tenner. Hotel is south of the river but it's only a mile from the Gare Rive Droite anyway.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Mar 2015)

Now......we arrived in Ouistreham early, thanks to a stiff northerly that blew the boat across the Channel. If you're taking the Caen ferry - have a care riding off the ramp. The cyclepath to the left hand side gives out on a blind bend, and you're much better off getting on to the carriageway before ramp descends.

Anyroadup - we found coffee and croissants at the charming La Marine, which, happy to relate, is bang on our route, 24 easy miles from our start in Bayeux, so I'll be writing to the _patron_ to arrange a midmorning coffee stop. Then a wiggle, a waggle and we were on the bike path heading for the Pegasus bridge. Susie and I had discarded the D513 to Cabourg after our first trip last year, so we schlepped down the D233, took a right on to another cycle path and then wandered through the not-quite BCBG wilderness of Cabourg before turning left to Houlgate. Which is charmant, and an ideal spot for lunch. Then...up a hill. A steep hill. Ladies and Gentlemen, _I walked_. Then again, it's only a few hundred yards, and, rather than slog up the D513 for two miles, one gains, in those few hundred yards, most of the height needed to get to the descent in to Deauville, which is kind of the scuzzy end of Cabourg, succeeded by Trouville which in no way resembles the sweet fishing village painted so wonderfully by Boudin. However....it does have a great number of bars by the marina, and we'll stop for a coffee before........tanking up another hill, a new one, a hill of my own invention, that, once again, gets us off the D513. Now, before you protest....I'm not going to give anything away, but I'm telling you that even if you walk it, the effort is worthwhile.

Down to Honfleur, along a road closed by engineering works, and, therefore devoid of traffic. And, once again, we were completely charmed by this small town - sure, it's swarming with tourists, but that's because it's beautiful. Au Relais de Cyclistes being full we repaired to something swanky and got trashed. On our trip in May we'll go the Relais or a charming bar on the waterfront.

I'm changing the meeting point for Monday's ride to the forecourt of the Ibis. Quite a few of you are staying there, and, for those who are not, it's easy to find. It's also convenient for our exit from Honfleur, which (see above) is now as sweet as.

So that's our second day (or the latter part of it).......e-mail this weekend to all, with a proper run-down of the route, the stops (both food and comfort) and some highlights.

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Rue+Genas+Duhomme&daddr=49.2813631,-0.6975901+to:49.2945792,-0.6436112+to:49.3142706,-0.560327+to:49.3162107,-0.5518325+to:49.318058,-0.5493841+to:49.3407212,-0.5203035+to:49.334406,-0.4107069+to:49.332686,-0.397544+to:49.3302815,-0.3886642+to:49.3107332,-0.3348748+to:Place+du+Général+de+Gaulle/D84&hl=en&ie=UTF8&sll=49.291993,-0.326843&sspn=0.160996,0.3689&geocode=FZPq7wIdP0L1_w;FVP57wIdClv1_ylzTIRDVVMKSDEEBzv1Xp8hAg;FfMs8AId5S32_ykZGxZkZVQKSDEqG2mx1BdTbA;Fd558AIdOXP3_ymL7kC8BFcKSDEgOiju0fledQ;FXKB8AIdaJT3_ykLYW2KDlcKSDHoPX5GqhB2pA;FaqI8AId-J33_ym9TGl3DFcKSDF7UEohu_-J8Q;FTHh8AIdkQ_4_ynJD08XIVgKSDF2P-HE16dZpA;FYbI8AIdrrv5_ykLEqx4F18KSDGGj-noc0wrpw;Fc7B8AIdGO_5_ylNQnzfBV8KSDEmCwWvfkI1Xg;FWm48AIdyBH6_ylb1JtuqV8KSDGR_2TvAMUIzA;FQ1s8AId5uP6_ynZcKX6kGAKSDHX-zQe_2yJMQ;FWvx7wId0iz8_w&oq=ou&doflg=ptm&mra=dme&mrsp=11&sz=13&via=1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10&t=m&z=13

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13&t=m&z=14&lci=bike


----------



## StuartG (27 Mar 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> Stu, your best bet is to stick with us, get to Dieppe and take a cheap fast train to Rouen.


@StuAff - they are modern two carriage DMUs with free AMPLE cycle space and, usually, a pretty conductress. Make sure you download a Google Streetmap of Rouen in advance. Its a very confusing city. I got lost every time I had a paper map. Whereas a GoogleMap with GPS marker makes it trivial - even if it is only a mile. Oh, and Gare Rive Droite is worth a visit even if you are not catching a train


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Mar 2015)

Special prize for knowing what a DMU is without looking it up.

Although, Stuart G, the trains that go through to Paris are longer. But, agreed, both Dieppe Station and Rouen's Gare Rive Droit are worth a visit - the first for reasons that are so obscure that I'll not trouble you with here........







any resemblance to the Horniman Museum is purely co-incidental


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Mar 2015)

User said:


> Note to self, take something with fewer than 34 teeth at the front and/or more than 21 at the back.


ahem. 39/21


----------



## Andrew Br (27 Mar 2015)

34/34 or 34/32 for me.
And yes, I did know.


----------



## StuAff (27 Mar 2015)

StuartG said:


> @StuAff - they are modern two carriage DMUs with free AMPLE cycle space and, usually, a pretty conductress. Make sure you download a Google Streetmap of Rouen in advance. Its a very confusing city. I got lost every time I had a paper map. Whereas a GoogleMap with GPS marker makes it trivial - even if it is only a mile. Oh, and Gare Rive Droite is worth a visit even if you are not catching a train


Cycle spaces will not be required, I'll be on Chutney. Osmand (OpenStreetMap) will be on the phone. And I will be visiting the Gare to catch my train to Brussels.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Mar 2015)

StuAff said:


> Cycle spaces will not be required, I'll be on Chutney. Osmand (OpenStreetMap) will be on the phone. And I will be visiting the Gare to catch my train to Brussels.


I'm sure you'll get into a right pickle.


----------



## mmmmartin (27 Mar 2015)

Getting really rather excited. Just think! A ride without miles of gravel-strewn ruts, with some jolly company, decent food and I can have a shower once a day instead of once a fortnight, hence not stinking like a dead badger. 
By the way, to save you asking, my cycling trip to Patagonia was ghastly. This, on the other hand, is sure to be pure heaven. Hurrah for @dellzeqq I say.


----------



## StuAff (28 Mar 2015)

Aperitif said:


> I'm sure you'll get into a right pickle.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Apr 2015)

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...noid=o2FY8Fdv9lO4nkCh_Qp6Cg&cbp=12,88.63,,0,0 

for gpsers


----------



## mmmmartin (18 Apr 2015)

For the Thursday crossers to Cherbourg, any suggestions (other than the Ibis) for the hotel I should book for Thursday night? I'm thinking of a coastal wander northwest-wards on Friday, btw.


----------



## theclaud (22 Apr 2015)

Would someone be so good as to post a brief summary of the schedule? As in dates, ferry times and stopovers. I'm short on time and need to figure out which bits I still have to sort out.

Thanks!


----------



## velovoice (22 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> Would someone be so good as to post a brief summary of the schedule? As in dates, ferry times and stopovers. I'm short on time and need to figure out which bits I still have to sort out.
> 
> Thanks!



TC, this is what I've got jotted down, with the ferries booked by DZ. 

*Friday, 22 May*
1400 ferry Portsmouth to Cherbourg
(some are staying overnight in Cherbourg, others onwards towards or in Brix)
ETA: several of us are booked into the Ibis de Cherbourg or its Ibis budget sister next door - sharing opportunity? 

*Saturday, 23 May *
Meet early outside boulangerie in BRIX
Ride to BAYEUX

*Sunday, 24 May *
Leave Bayeux at “civilised hour”
Ride to HONFLEUR
(evening get-together at Au Relais de Cyclistes)

*Monday, 25 May *
Meet at Au Relais de Cyclistes EARLY (carry food & water)
Ride to SAINT-SAENS DIEPPE
ETA: several of us are booked into the Egg Hotel - cheap! possible sharing option?

*Tuesday, 26 May*
1230 ferry to Newhaven


----------



## StuAff (22 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> Would someone be so good as to post a brief summary of the schedule? As in dates, ferry times and stopovers. I'm short on time and need to figure out which bits I still have to sort out.
> 
> Thanks!


Check in at the ferry is 1515 at the latest, and I'd allow twenty minutes at least to get from Fratton station, preferably longer. Advance fares from Swansea currently £27.50.


----------



## velovoice (22 Apr 2015)

StuAff said:


> Check in at the ferry is 1515 at the latest, and I'd allow twenty minutes at least to get from Fratton station, preferably longer. Advance fares from Swansea currently £27.50.


Your local knowledge is I'm sure impeccable Stu, but I'd just refer to DZ's email of 31st March which says arrive at ferry terminal no later than 3pm.


----------



## StuAff (22 Apr 2015)

I fully agree that it's better to allow more time. You can always sit in the pub


----------



## velovoice (22 Apr 2015)

StuAff said:


> I fully agree that it's better to allow more time. You can always sit in the pub


That is likely to be the best option for many, as DZ also said "now don't you all try getting on the same train to Portsmouth to make this ferry as there won't be room for all your bikes". Or words to that effect.


----------



## velovoice (22 Apr 2015)

velovoice said:


> *Friday, 22 May*
> 1400 *1600 *ferry Portsmouth to Cherbourg
> (some are staying overnight in Cherbourg, others onwards towards or in Brix)
> ETA: several of us are booked into the Ibis de Cherbourg or its Ibis budget sister next door - sharing opportunity?


@theclaud 
@Flying Dodo has just pointed out to me that the ferry time was incorrect.
 #brainfart


----------



## srw (22 Apr 2015)

I certainly hope so - I've just told my bosses that I'll need to leave the all-day meeting in Guildford at lunchtime. So don't you all take the spaces on the train before it gets there.

My memory is that trains to Portsmouth run every 15 minutes throughout the day from Waterloo - or is that just to Guildford?


----------



## srw (22 Apr 2015)

Just found the email from SL describing the first few days - sent on 31st March at 13:40. It was rather lavatorial. Happy to reforward to anyone that needs it. Departure from Brix is 9am.


----------



## StuAff (22 Apr 2015)

User said:


> The Ship and Castle right outside the ferry port would be a preferred meeting point, provided you go to the right one.


https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/The+Ship+&+Castle/@50.813463,-1.08855,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x48745d6cbf9f9d89:0x3ff1108494f1a6e1 Is the right one.

Further pub recommendations: at Gunwharf Quays (for which you will want to leave the train at Portsmouth Harbour) The Old Customs House got mentioned on Saturday. The Star and Garter on Copnor Road (two minutes stumbling distance from this sofa) was fine pre-Normandy 2013. Handy bike storage facility nearby 

Two (non-pub) food recommendations, there are plenty of other good options: http://www.thespinnakercafe.co.uk/menu.html on Broad Street in Old Portsmouth (Harbour again nearest station) does an excellent all-day breakfast, http://www.thecourtyardsouthseacastle.co.uk has just opened on the seafront. Not been there, but early feedback has been excellent and it's a great location.


----------



## StuAff (22 Apr 2015)

srw said:


> I certainly hope so - I've just told my bosses that I'll need to leave the all-day meeting in Guildford at lunchtime. So don't you all take the spaces on the train before it gets there.
> 
> My memory is that trains to Portsmouth run every 15 minutes throughout the day from Waterloo - or is that just to Guildford?


Fastest ones on the hour from Waterloo, next fastest (five mins slower into Fratton) on the half hour. The slow ones are at a quarter past the hour and a quarter to the hour. This doesn't include the long-way-round services via Basingstoke and Winchester (obviously not an option for you and @rvw), which are one an hour and take two hours to get to Fratton.

For what it's worth, if anyone's thinking of saving some money and getting the Southern service out of Victoria, I'd warn that there's only two bike spaces (well, there are four at Victoria, but the back half of the train goes to Bognor so you don't want to use that set), and it takes two hours to get to Fratton. It's handy at times but I'd avoid it on this occasion. Also the cheapest tickets are 'Southern only' so you can't switch to SWT services if there's a problem on the line.


----------



## StuAff (22 Apr 2015)

Bike shops:
Best LBS in the city is Velocity Bikes http://www.velocitybikes.co.uk/index.asp?upid=12&msid=2 right by Cosham station. Lovely people, great service. 
Not bad for service, and a good range of products: Cycle World at 373 London Road (map)
Oh, and there's a Halfords round the corner from me in Burrfields Road. 
I've got a load of 700C tubes, one 26" tube, a few spare 700C (all 23 mm) tyres in the event of an emergency.


----------



## mmmmartin (24 Apr 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> For the Thursday crossers to Cherbourg, any suggestions (other than the Ibis) for the hotel I should book for Thursday night?


 I've just arrived back from Scotland after being in Wales. After the Thursday crossing to yet another country I'll probably go for a room at the Ibis La Glacerie, not yet booked. This will be done when I acquire a Round Tuit.


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Apr 2015)

StuAff said:


> Fastest ones on the hour from Waterloo, next fastest (five mins slower into Fratton) on the half hour. The slow ones are at a quarter past the hour and a quarter to the hour. This doesn't include the long-way-round services via Basingstoke and Winchester (obviously not an option for you and @rvw), which are one an hour and take two hours to get to Fratton.
> 
> For what it's worth, if anyone's thinking of saving some money and getting the Southern service out of Victoria, I'd warn that there's only two bike spaces (well, there are four at Victoria, but the back half of the train goes to Bognor so you don't want to use that set), and it takes two hours to get to Fratton. It's handy at times but I'd avoid it on this occasion. Also the cheapest tickets are 'Southern only' so you can't switch to SWT services if there's a problem on the line.



Just checked my outbound ticket and I'm booked out of Victoria at 11'ish, so I should be ok. I hope. Fingers crossed and all that.


----------



## StuAff (26 Apr 2015)

wanda2010 said:


> Just checked my outbound ticket and I'm booked out of Victoria at 11'ish, so I should be ok. I hope. Fingers crossed and all that.


You should be fine. Would recommend getting there nice and early, so you can get to the platform ASAP, and remember it's the front four coaches only for Pompey- it usually hangs around a bit at Horsham (where it splits into two) so you'd have time to get from one part to the other. Worst case is change at Barnham if you're still in the wrong part.


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Apr 2015)

Thanks Stu.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 May 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Brix,+France&daddr=49.5363142,-1.54068+to:49.5206489,-1.5289994+to:49.5135627,-1.4999034+to:Boulevard+Division+Leclerc/Voie+de+la+Liberté/D974+to:49.501831,-1.45696+to:49.5016478,-1.442732+to:Rue+Paul+Lecacheux/D974+to:49.4804394,-1.2926044+to:49.4754479,-1.2526414+to:Utah+Beach,+Sainte-Marie-du-Mont,+France+to:49.3795592,-1.1969658+to:49.3287887,-1.2667422+to:Boulevard+de+Verdun/Voie+de+la+Liberté/D974+to:49.307338,-1.1244164+to:49.2881892,-0.888519+to:49.2753467,-0.7165716+to:49.2752146,-0.7101651+to:Rue+Saint-Malo&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=49.32915,-1.241069&spn=0.015634,0.042272&sll=49.323276,-1.25596&sspn=0.031049,0.084543&geocode=FfMB9AIdOefn_ynbuz_Wk5oMSDGeY297bxM_GQ;FTrd8wIduH3o_ylTz-7aPZsMSDEN7_LUKgFukw;FQig8wIdWavo_ymhVvueS5sMSDG6eLyqo0MdFg;FVqE8wIdAR3p_ykLdygZUoMMSDEgnDHER4sE5Q;Fexx8wIdipbp_w;FYdW8wIdwMTp_ynhgyFb3IIMSDHEPSu8S7mekA;Fc9V8wIdVPzp_yl_aKMDv4IMSDHq31xhODxRng;Fa8Z8wIde_vq_w;FfcC8wIdxEbs_yknmgwgqHsLSDFdBeDQUVhRCw;FXfv8gId3-Ls_ykNlUWSY3oLSDGb8R1NpNMHLg;FQr98QIdERfu_ynrC0qE7nYLSDGu-LWIy3cQ5w;Fed48QIdW7zt_ymz7Bb3yXcLSDHE1wgTk7qGew;FZSy8AIdyqvs_ymV-CfF74ILSDHX-Iif0a-IsQ;FTNL8AIdFAvt_w;Fcpe8AIdwNfu_ymFXXR4kZ4LSDFleFCdBjrxtg;Ff0T8AIdOXHy_ylLahX_DqYLSDEaTMTVCZxCyQ;FdLh7wId5RD1_ylXTc2ko6wLSDHRC8AhZe2ccA;FU7h7wId6yn1_yk1GRCJpawLSDF2rV4T0PFW5A;FZPq7wIdP0L1_w&oq=bayeux&dirflg=b&doflg=ptm&mra=dpe&mrsp=12&sz=14&via=1,2,3,5,6,8,9,11,12,14,15,16,17&t=h&z=15&layer=c&cbll=49.32919,-1.241038&panoid=o2FY8Fdv9lO4nkCh_Qp6Cg&cbp=12,88.63,,0,0
> 
> for gpsers


We're not following the coast or going via Utah beach any more? Was this due to the need to find toilets?


----------



## dellzeqq (9 May 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> We're not following the coast or going via Utah beach any more? Was this due to the need to find toilets?


sorry, Adam, the shift from old to new Google Maps seems to have done for the link. We are going via Utah beach!


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 May 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> sorry, Adam, the shift from old to new Google Maps seems to have done for the link. We are going via Utah beach!


Hooray!


----------



## StuAff (9 May 2015)

On the other hand, you're missing out Sainte-Mère-Église, which, apart from That Church (with dummy paratrooper hanging from the wrong side) has a very nice ice cream parlour...oh wait a minute, you don't want to be there all day.


----------



## StuAff (10 May 2015)

Ladies and gentlemen, it appears that my presence is no longer welcome on the tour. Following my prang in Ostend, Simon emailed me on Tuesday to say 'If you've been in the care of a neurologist you're going to have to get a medical all-clear to come on the Tour'. Suffice to say, I disagreed, and felt an medical all-clear was exactly what I had. It's now been a week since I crashed, and I have exhibited no symptoms whatsoever of anything worse (had the scans in Ostend somehow missed something....which they hadn't). After rest, as advised by the aforementioned neurologist, playing close attention to anything amiss, and seeking further advice from two of the health professionals in the CycleChat community, I returned to work & have completed two shifts and commutes (on a rather faster bike....) without problems. I'm not going to waste time and public money at my GP or NHS treatment centre to tell me what I already know. Two further emails to Simon making my position clear and asking whether he was still happy for me to join you have gone unanswered. I will therefore be making alternative arrangements for spending that weekend and for getting to Brussels. Hope you all have a great time, and perhaps I'll see you some of you in Pompey before you sail.


----------



## srw (10 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, it appears that my presence is no longer welcome on the tour. Following my prang in Ostend, Simon emailed me on Tuesday to say 'If you've been in the care of a neurologist you're going to have to get a medical all-clear to come on the Tour'. Suffice to say, I disagreed, and felt an medical all-clear was exactly what I had. It's now been a week since I crashed, and I have exhibited no symptoms whatsoever of anything worse (had the scans in Ostend somehow missed something....which they hadn't). After rest, as advised by the aforementioned neurologist, playing close attention to anything amiss, and seeking further advice from two of the health professionals in the CycleChat community, I returned to work & have completed two shifts and commutes (on a rather faster bike....) without problems. I'm not going to waste time and public money at my GP or NHS treatment centre to tell me what I already know. Two further emails to Simon making my position clear and asking whether he was still happy for me to join you have gone unanswered. I will therefore be making alternative arrangements for spending that weekend and for getting to Brussels. Hope you all have a great time, and perhaps I'll see you some of you in Pompey before you sail.



Unlike 

(But I think Simon's got a point, and would probably ask you to do the same myself)


----------



## srw (10 May 2015)

Unfortunately @rvw isn't coming - she'll be helping her mother clear out her home of 40+ years so that she can move closer to us. So I've dusted down my solo bike, reminded myself what solo cycling is all about, wondered where my leg muscles have gone and will be looking to one of you to keep me in order. Always assuming, that is, I can manage to get to Guildford station in time to get to Portsmouth and then find the ferry terminal - last time I did that trip I got lost and had to be guided in by phone.


----------



## StuAff (10 May 2015)

srw said:


> Unfortunately @rvw isn't coming - she'll be helping her mother clear out her home of 40+ years so that she can move closer to us. So I've dusted down my solo bike, reminded myself what solo cycling is all about, wondered where my leg muscles have gone and will be looking to one of you to keep me in order. Always assuming, that is, I can manage to get to Guildford station in time to get to Portsmouth and then find the ferry terminal - last time I did that trip I got lost and had to be guided in by phone.



Unlike that too. Remember those directions from Fratton, which couldn't be more route one, and you should be fine. If not, drop me a line.

I understand Simon's position, of course I do, but I was following medical advice, from multiple informed sources, not least the people who did both a CT and ECG on me. I would not have been discharged the following morning if they'd had any doubts, and any underlying issues they somehow missed would have shown up by now. But I couldn't win that argument, I could only lose it, or walk away from it & the tour. So I went with the least worst option.


----------



## StuAff (10 May 2015)

User13710 said:


> Sorry to hear all this Stu. Perhaps you could email the secretary of the neurologist you saw and ask for a statement from them? I think, like you, that they would not have discharged you so soon if they had any doubts about your condition.


I have a report from the doc, in Flemish...


----------



## StuAff (10 May 2015)

I really, really don't want to prolong this (non) argument. Being in limbo for a few days about whether or not I could go was bad enough. Better than being in hospital, but bad enough. I'd rather cut my losses and move on.


----------



## StuAff (10 May 2015)

Instead of feeling bitterness, I have been making lemonade. Hotels in Bayeux, Honfleur and Rouen cancelled. Rather than expensive/slow options to get to Brussels (and no, I didn't fancy the various solo riding options either) ..three extra nights in Brussels booked, plus Eurostar for the Sunday. Standard Premier class was cheaper than Standard  Brussels makes an excellent base for riding/train days out, prior to the sturm und drang from Neubauten....


----------



## AKA Bob (11 May 2015)

Two questions....

1.) What do the Norwegians say about the weather or is it still too far off?

2.) Secondly has anyone converted Simon's routes into some GPS tracks and if you have can I copy them

Getting excited and not a Brompton in sight.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 May 2015)

AKA Bob said:


> Two questions....
> 
> 1.) What do the Norwegians say about the weather or is it still too far off?
> 
> ...


1. a bit too far off
2. If you fancy the gig I'll send you the maps.

Dear Fridayspeeps

Eleven days to go. So here are a few reminders and some words of warning.

The ride. If you’re coming to Cherbourg on either of the Friday ferries I’ll meet you at the ferry port. I’ll lead groups up to the Ibis at La Glacerie (which is the only hotel mentioned thus far). I’ll come to the same hotel in Saturday morning to show you the way to Brix.
I’ve described the three days before, but, in brief....

Saturday – 66 miles . Leave Brix at 9. Lunch in Carentan (about 38 miles), end in Bayeux. A big down first thing, some little ups and downs before Valognes, after which pretty darn flat.

Sunday – 59 miles. Leave Brasserie de L’Europe (on the main drag) at 9. Elevenses in Ouistreham (25 miles), lunch in Hougate (40 miles), tea in Trouville (50 miles) end in Honfleur. Mostly flat but with two hills that are, for all but the superfit, walkers. Great views.

Monday 72 miles. Leave Mercure Hotel at 8 (this is a change, but there is a reason). Lunch Yvetot 38 miles, end in Dieppe. One climb over the ridge that surrounds the Marais, and (honestly) this is a joy. A bit of a climb in to Dieppe at the end. One long steady ascent from Lillebonne. Otherwise pretty flat, but the wind will make the difference.

The warnings.

Coming out of the Ibis at La Glacerie is a bit deadly.

We’re going to Normandy. Bring something to keep the rain off.

France is shut on Monday. Hence the early start. Bring snacks or energy bars.

Round manhole covers. Because Napoleon invented the kilometre. Innit. Avoid.

Seagulls. Pay heed to Eric Cantona’s warning. English seagulls are a bit of a menace but French seagulls are just plain pissed off (understandable, given the state of the manhole covers).You can’t bargain with them. You can’t reason with them. They don’t feel pity or remorse or rear. And if one flies for your head........remember that discretion is the better part of decapitation.

Weather forecasts will follow in a few days. In the mean time, please look your bike over. Check spokes, brakes, cables, and tyres. Think about cutting weight as much as you can. See if you can persuade a friend to bring a lock. Get Euros. And remember….it’s going to be great.

Luv and peas.

Simon


----------



## redfalo (11 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> Instead of feeling bitterness, I have been making lemonade. Hotels in Bayeux, Honfleur and Rouen cancelled. Rather than expensive/slow options to get to Brussels (and no, I didn't fancy the various solo riding options either) ..three extra nights in Brussels booked, plus Eurostar for the Sunday. Standard Premier class was cheaper than Standard  Brussels makes an excellent base for riding/train days out, prior to the sturm und drang from Neubauten....


What a bugger you won't be on the ride, but glad to see you keep up your spirit!


----------



## StuAff (11 May 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> 1. a bit too far off
> 2. If you fancy the gig I'll send you the maps.
> 
> Dear Fridayspeeps
> ...


Perhaps the seagulls were members of the Spanish Inquisition in a past life. "Torquemada, do not implore him for compassion. Torquemada, do not beg him for forgiveness. Torquemada, do not ask him for mercy. Let's face it - you can't Torquemada anything!"


----------



## StuAff (11 May 2015)

And I'll hazard a guess that L'Escapade will not be the Carentan lunch stop....


----------



## AKA Bob (11 May 2015)

@dellzeqq very happy to accept the 'gig' if you can send me the final routes by email should have time today to sort it out. Also if you can annotate the predicted stops along the way I will add the way points.


----------



## redfalo (11 May 2015)

AKA Bob said:


> @dellzeqq very happy to accept the 'gig' if you can send me the final routes by email should have time today to sort it out. Also if you can annotate the predicted stops along the way I will add the way points.


I think @Flying Dodo has already plotted GPX files based on Simon's Google Maps routes, linked somewhere further up in this thread


----------



## Gordon P (11 May 2015)

srw said:


> I've dusted down my solo bike


You alone in Normandy & @rvw solo in The Low Countries - quite a year!


----------



## AKA Bob (11 May 2015)

@Flying Dodo was @redfalo correct in thinking that you have already created some GPS tracks from Simon's Google maps?


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 May 2015)

AKA Bob said:


> @Flying Dodo was @redfalo correct in thinking that you have already created some GPS tracks from Simon's Google maps?



I do - I just have to double check Monday's route and that Utah beach is still where I left it, and then I'll post a link to the various files.


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 May 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> I do - I just have to double check Monday's route and that Utah beach is still where I left it, and then I'll post a link to the various files.


Actually, looking back on the pages, there isn't a map for the full route on Monday, just the bit until the Seine. Paging @dellzeqq - can you email me your maps so I can be sure I've got things correct. Thanks.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 May 2015)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/4...a20a3d78418545!2m2!1d1.077483!2d49.922992!3e2 

I hope. I'm not much good at this new Google Maps thingy


----------



## dellzeqq (12 May 2015)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/4...0x47e098a55aa002a1:0x74f33f782b290feb!1m0!3e2 

a couple of minor corrections in Notre-Dame de Gravenchon, Yvetot and Saane-St-Just


----------



## CharlieB (12 May 2015)

Is there a current attendee list, please?
Just askin' like…


----------



## User482 (12 May 2015)

Just in case you'd rather stay somewhere else, my hotels are as follows:
Ibis La Glacerie
Premiere Classe Bayeux
Ibis Budget Honfleur Centre
Egg Hotel Dieppe


----------



## srw (12 May 2015)

User482 said:


> Just in case you'd rather stay somewhere else, my hotels are as follows:
> Ibis La Glacerie
> Premiere Classe Bayeux
> Ibis Budget Honfleur Centre
> Egg Hotel Dieppe


@rvw - where am I staying?


----------



## StuAff (12 May 2015)

User482 said:


> Just in case you'd rather stay somewhere else, my hotels are as follows:
> Ibis La Glacerie
> Premiere Classe Bayeux
> Ibis Budget Honfleur Centre
> Egg Hotel Dieppe


Steve, is your snoring is that bad?


----------



## CharlieB (12 May 2015)

No, but mine is. 
In the two Ibises (Ibes?), be afraid. 
Be very afraid.


----------



## StuAff (12 May 2015)

You lot should at least be safe from my snoring 

PS: Had a thought...does the Normandie Express have showers? If so, please don't tell @Michael Adu or your departure from Cherbourg may be delayed somewhat......


----------



## mmmmartin (13 May 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> For the Thursday crossers to Cherbourg, any suggestions (other than the Ibis) for the hotel I should book for Thursday night? I'm thinking of a coastal wander northwest-wards on Friday, btw.


Am in Ibis Budget at La Glacerie on the Thursday night, aiming for an easy potter on the Friday, either to the north coast or possibly only to madame's place at Brix for lunch and a small Calvados in memory of @Gordon P 
Will be very happy to go alone, especially after the uncomfortable dash into which the weekend's 400k degenerated, happy for company.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 May 2015)

There's some recce'ing to be done on Friday morning, Martin, and since it involves off-roading, your name is firmly in the frame.

The route link above does contain one deliberate mistake, but if I told you the truth
a) people would complain
b) it would spoil the surprise and
c) it would deny me the pleasure of watching you all get all worried all of a sudden


----------



## StuartG (13 May 2015)

User said:


> Off roading? Considers bike choices.


One light enough to carry?


----------



## StuartG (13 May 2015)

No more than 72 miles according to the schedule. But then there was a deliberate mistake.

There appears to be a world shortage of middle rings according to my bike shop. Are they Tolkien rubbish? 
(Brommie on standby)


----------



## rvw (13 May 2015)

srw said:


> @rvw - where am I staying?


Ibis La Glacerie (you should have the email confirmation for this, I think)
Hotel le Bayeux
Mercure Honfleur
Interhotel de la Plage Dieppe

Remind me to give you all the confirmations! I'm sorry to be missing this but family duties are inescapable...


----------



## StuAff (13 May 2015)

The reason all the Google Maps links are based on walking directions suddenly becomes clear....
Carbon fat bikes, anyone?


----------



## Gordon P (13 May 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> in memory of @Gordon P


You do not get rid of me that easily, but consider it practice for bouts to come


----------



## mmmmartin (13 May 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> There's some recce'ing to be done on Friday morning, Martin, and since it involves off-roading, your name is firmly in the frame.


I would gladly follow you unto the very gates of hell, as you know. 

*digs out those detailed maps of the Cherbourg area*
*worries*


----------



## srw (13 May 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> I would gladly follow you unto the very gates of hell, as you know.
> 
> *digs out those detailed maps of the Cherbourg area*
> *worries*


There are some rather spiffing _voies vertes _with the sort of sandy packed surface that works far better than anyone has a right to expect._ B_ut since they go in diametrically the wrong direction to get to Bayeux I'm as mystified as you.

Hold on - if memory serves there's a cut around the Brix hill which someone found. But again, if we're starting off avec Madame de Brix a cut around the hill is singularly useless.


----------



## mmmmartin (13 May 2015)

My current plan is to remain sober enough on the Friday eve to assist with riders getting to La Glacerie, thereafter to keep up with @Gordon P on the Calvados front until I pass out. Does this sound reasonable?


----------



## dellzeqq (14 May 2015)

I shall explain. A few miles south of Brix we have a choice. We can go over half a mile of gravel on the Route de la Rade or take to the main highway, going on at one junction and taking the next off-ramp.

Susie and have ridden both -- the gravel was passable in September, but, then again, it had been dry for a while. So...we will inspect the path, see if it is okish, and make up our minds accordingly.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/B...0x480c833159ef1217:0x10e6d799d4170a07!1m0!3e2


----------



## Flying Dodo (14 May 2015)

Sorry for the delay, but I've finally got around to going over the gpx files. 

Bear in mind they don't account of any possible excursions such as above, and are based on whatever the new version of Google maps thought Simon had in mind, so hopefully they line up ok.

Day 1 Brix to Bayeux - 65 miles, 2,200 ft. of climbing, quite flat really.
Day 2 Bayeux to Honfleur - 59 miles, 2,350 ft. of climbing, couple of big hills (one of which is a tad steep, so don't blame me but it's got a nice view at the top).
Day 3 Honfleur to Dieppe - 70 miles, 3,257 ft. of climbing, bit of a drag up to a plateau, but nothing steeper than 7.8%, and I can see a lovely descent like Slugwash Lane, only longer with a thatched cottage thrown in.

You'll love it.


----------



## StuAff (14 May 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> Sorry for the delay, but I've finally got around to going over the gpx files.
> 
> Bear in mind they don't account of any possible excursions such as above, and are based on whatever the new version of Google maps thought Simon had in mind, so hopefully they line up ok.
> 
> ...


Good lord, that's a lot of climbing…compared to what I have planned for a couple of weeks time (Elevation charts flatter than a pancake)


----------



## srw (15 May 2015)

User13710 said:


>


Less hilly than Brighton - 3000 ft of climbing in 60 miles.
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1772310

I'll be joining you walking at the back on the hills, if last weekend was anything to go by.


----------



## StuAff (15 May 2015)

User13710 said:


>


Worry not. I meant a lot of climbing only in relative terms....


----------



## User482 (15 May 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> Sorry for the delay, but I've finally got around to going over the gpx files.
> 
> Bear in mind they don't account of any possible excursions such as above, and are based on whatever the new version of Google maps thought Simon had in mind, so hopefully they line up ok.
> 
> ...


Thanks FD, much appreciated.


----------



## StuAff (15 May 2015)

User said:


> How do I get them from ridewithgps as GPX files? Do I have to sign up to ridewithgps?


Export tab on each page. Best option is probably the GPX track rather than route (when I've used GPX routes from RWGPS my Garmin's always had issues with them. Crashing, mainly....).


----------



## mmmmartin (15 May 2015)

User said:


> I have just realised that the strike the RMT have called might affect train travel from Newhaven when we get back.


Oh no! If only we had with us a method of transport that we could use instead.


----------



## wanda2010 (15 May 2015)

Fingers crossed we are not stuck. Won't fancy a ride back to London on Tuesday evening.


----------



## StuAff (15 May 2015)

Fingers crossed it gets resolved sharpish (don't want it affecting my return from Brussels either).


----------



## rvw (15 May 2015)

User said:


> I have just realised that the strike the RMT have called might affect train travel from Newhaven when we get back.


That'll probably mean @srw will be collected from Newhaven in the Wilcox courtesy car. Which would mean that there _could _be room for one other person, plus bike, for a destination between Newhaven and the M25, or up in the Amersham direction...


----------



## Gordon P (15 May 2015)

rvw said:


> there _could _be room for one other person


Can I register an interest please? I am booked with bike & Loved One on the 1600 Wednesday train Kings X to Aberdeen on the way to Orkney so don't have much spare time. However your route may not get me significantly closer to east London.....


----------



## Flying Dodo (15 May 2015)

User said:


> I have just realised that the strike the RMT have called might affect train travel from Newhaven when we get back.



Bearing in mind we can't be on a train with a non folding bike which arrives in London before 7 pm, as the strike ends at 5 pm on the Tuesday, I suggest cycling along to Brighton and resting somewhere for a drink or 3 and then heading up to the station, where there's more likelihood of train availability than Newhaven, given the choice of Southern and Thameslink.


----------



## wanda2010 (15 May 2015)

Aah. Completely forgot about the time restriction. Checks ticket. My train arrives in London at 18.59, assuming it's still running.


----------



## velovoice (15 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> Good lord, that's a lot of climbing…



Back to the hilliness "scaremongering".... 

Isn't 1000 meters of climbing per 100k considered a standard i.e. not notably flat or hilly? Audax UK requires 1500m of climbing in 100k for an organiser to apply for AAA points to be awarded to those completing. 

The hilliest day is 3,257 feet of climbing over 70 miles. That's just about 1,000 meters of climbing in 112.5k so flatter than the 'standard'. Bring it on.


----------



## Flying Dodo (15 May 2015)

Yes, according to Southern, full size bikes are also banned from trains leaving Brighton before 7pm although that doesn't affect trains from other routes such as Eastbourne, or Newhaven (changing at Lewes). Although as per TMN, Brighton may not be a problem anyway.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 May 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> Sorry for the delay, but I've finally got around to going over the gpx files.
> 
> Bear in mind they don't account of any possible excursions such as above, and are based on whatever the new version of Google maps thought Simon had in mind, so hopefully they line up ok.
> 
> ...


thankyou, Adam. The first day and the first 40 miles of the second day are indeed flat. There are, as your splendid ride sections make clear, two hills in the last twenty miles to Honfleur - both are walkers. 

The third day is now less hilly than before, thanks to the diversion through Lillebonne. The most worrisome part is the 22% descent down a narrow winding road - but there will be a waymarker at the top telling people to go down at walking pace. 

Having said all that....the wind is going to be a big deal. Cross your fingers, one and all!


----------



## srw (15 May 2015)

...and stay off the haricots!


----------



## StuAff (15 May 2015)

velovoice said:


> Back to the hilliness "scaremongering"....
> 
> Isn't 1000 meters of climbing per 100k considered a standard i.e. not notably flat or hilly? Audax UK requires 1500m of climbing in 100k for an organiser to apply for AAA points to be awarded to those completing.
> 
> The hilliest day is 3,257 feet of climbing over 70 miles. That's just about 1,000 meters of climbing in 112.5k so flatter than the 'standard'. Bring it on.


Scaremongering? I merely pointed out that compared to where I'll be riding, it's a lot of climbing. But that's only relative. The elevation graph for large parts of Flanders is a straight line.....


----------



## rvw (15 May 2015)

Gordon P said:


> Can I register an interest please? I am booked with bike & Loved One on the 1600 Wednesday train Kings X to Aberdeen on the way to Orkney so don't have much spare time. However your route may not get me significantly closer to east London.....


Our route will most likely be round to the A23, then straight up and round the M25 - if that's any use you are welcome to a lift. Where in East London are you trying to get to?


----------



## srw (15 May 2015)

velovoice said:


> Back to the hilliness "scaremongering"....
> 
> Isn't 1000 meters of climbing per 100k considered a standard i.e. not notably flat or hilly? Audax UK requires 1500m of climbing in 100k for an organiser to apply for AAA points to be awarded to those completing.
> 
> The hilliest day is 3,257 feet of climbing over 70 miles. That's just about 1,000 meters of climbing in 112.5k so flatter than the 'standard'. Bring it on.


The trouble with stats like this is that it all depends on the method of calculating height gain, and the granularity of the height database. Looking closely at Dodo's graphs, ridewithgps.com seems to be counting a lot of tiny little ups (which may just be noise in the height database) as climbing. Other websites might well smooth them out.

Which is why I compared the climbing to Brighton (including Ditchling, Coulsdon and Turner's) using the same web source.

(Here endeth the lesson on the vagaries of mathematical modelling)


----------



## StuAff (15 May 2015)

Early forecasts suggest you'll have a tailwind for Friday and Saturday, chance of showers. 
Hope you're all practising your Normandie Express shuffles....


----------



## mmmmartin (15 May 2015)

srw said:


> the granularity of the height database. ...... the vagaries of mathematical modelling)


From the wings of this rarified debate I'd like to say how proud I am to be a member of a cycling club where such phrases are in common parlance.


----------



## mmmmartin (15 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> Normandie Express shuffles....


 Mine will be assisted by the incorporation into my luggage of at least one bottle of wine for the journey.


----------



## CharlieB (16 May 2015)

I don't know if this is helpful or not at this late stage but I'll be taking a Brompton, so that may create space for someone who'd rather not take a folder?


----------



## StuAff (16 May 2015)

Well, there's one free bike space on the sailing anyway


----------



## frank9755 (16 May 2015)

There's another couple of spaces on the return crossing now (and a room at the Egg in Dieppe too). 
Uta has to be back in London on Tuesday morning so we are going to take the midnight ferry on Monday.


----------



## Gordon P (16 May 2015)

rvw said:


> Where in East London


Mile End - about 2 miles east of TTower Bridge, so fairly easterly. 
Let's see what transpires over the next week


----------



## srw (16 May 2015)

Gordon P said:


> Can I register an interest please? I am booked with bike & Loved One on the 1600 Wednesday train Kings X to Aberdeen on the way to Orkney so don't have much spare time. However your route may not get me significantly closer to east London.....


I suspect you might do better riding to Brighton for a beer or two before getting on a train. My best guess is that given its strategic importance the Brighton line will be a priority for restoration once the strike has finished - and the trains should be pretty quiet as many people will take the strike on the day after the bank holiday as an opportunity to "work from home".


----------



## User482 (16 May 2015)

srw said:


> I suspect you might do better riding to Brighton for a beer or two before getting on a train. My best guess is that given its strategic importance the Brighton line will be a priority for restoration once the strike has finished - and the trains should be pretty quiet as many people will take the strike on the day after the bank holiday as an opportunity to "work from home".


I do hope so, as I need to get back to Bristol. I'm booked on the 1659, which is one minute before the strike ends.


----------



## StuAff (16 May 2015)

What with the SNCF strike last year, it's almost like the unions are picking on the tours deliberately....


----------



## Andrew Br (16 May 2015)

User482 said:


> I do hope so, as I need to get back to Bristol. I'm booked on the 1659, which is one minute before the strike ends.



It's a similar issue for us with our need to get back to Manchester.
We're booked on the 18.40 from Euston (we're also booked on a train from Newhaven Harbour, change at Lewes, for Victoria. It leaves at 16.30, strike permitting).
Still, what's the worst that can happen ?


----------



## User482 (16 May 2015)

Andrew Br said:


> It's a similar issue for us with our need to get back to Manchester.
> We're booked on the 18.40 from Euston (we're also booked on a train from Newhaven Harbour, change at Lewes, for Victoria. It leaves at 16.30, strike pernitting).
> Still, what's the worst that can happen ?


There's always the pub...


----------



## dellzeqq (17 May 2015)

The RMT has a splendid record of cancelling strikes at the last minute.


Flying Dodo said:


> Sorry for the delay, but I've finally got around to going over the gpx files.
> 
> Bear in mind they don't account of any possible excursions such as above, and are based on whatever the new version of Google maps thought Simon had in mind, so hopefully they line up ok.
> 
> ...


I think that the GPS links may have wobbled a tad - here's the last ten miles of the second day again...

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/4...59bf0b681:0x9650d7caf495b073!1m0!3e0?hl=en-GB

here's the first part of the second day. This is actually a combination of three different recces, a combination that I've never ridden, so there might be a bit of headscratching on the day.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/4...756ae3bfd:0xc36390b1ddb2b912!1m0!3e2?hl=en-GB

Here's the bit that we'll recce on Friday morning - sending Martin on ahead if we think that the gravel is treacherous...

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...x0000000000000000:0x2975fe37f55c8ca7?hl=en-GB


----------



## StuAff (17 May 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> The RMT has a splendid record of cancelling strikes at the last minute.


Hopefully they'll keep that up.....


dellzeqq said:


> Here's the bit that we'll recce on Friday morning - sending Martin on ahead if we think that the gravel is treacherous...


Have the first aid kit handy......


----------



## mmmmartin (17 May 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> sending Martin on ahead if we think that the gravel is treacherous...


When it comes to dealing with Treacherous Johnny Foreigner Gravel, I'm deffo yer man, obvs. (Steel-framed, reinforced tyres, MTB gearing.)

A couple of thoughts occur: 

Am I the only rider *not* armed with GPX tracks etc? I was rather hoping to either just follow the one in front of me or even be All-Up Man, for whom nav is never a problem.
A glance at the aforementioned map suggests it would not be too far from the end of the Treacherous Johnny Foreigner Gravel to Chez Cri-Cri* where, after a short ride through delightful French Lanes In The Sunshine on Friday, some sort of - possibly prolonged - lunchtime sustenance might be available? Just sayin, like 

*scene of much merriment on the Normandy Tour 2013© @dellzeqq


----------



## StuAff (17 May 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> Chez Cri-Cri* where, after a short ride through delightful French Lanes In The Sunshine on Friday, some sort of - possibly prolonged - lunchtime sustenance might be available? Just sayin, like


Now that's a good lunch stop if ever there was one....


----------



## dellzeqq (17 May 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> When it comes to dealing with Treacherous Johnny Foreigner Gravel, I'm deffo yer man, obvs. (Steel-framed, reinforced tyres, MTB gearing.)
> 
> A couple of thoughts occur:
> 
> ...


I'll be using maps. On paper. 

I'm afraid that I'll be down on the docks at Friday lunchtime - welcoming the Poolistas - but you could zip off to Chez Cri-Cri, with other members of the Thursdays.....


----------



## mmmmartin (17 May 2015)

could bring the Poolistas up to cri cri?

and I prefer paper maps - the screen is bigger, the batteries last for ever and you can read the screen in bright sunlight. And those annoying software updates are kept to an absolute minimum.


----------



## User10571 (17 May 2015)

My mind is full of maps. Absolutely chokka with them.


----------



## StuAff (17 May 2015)

Use GPS, but I've often used paper maps as a backup. Had the entire route to Cardiff printed out when I rode there. Will be doing the same for next week....


----------



## StuAff (17 May 2015)

User13710 said:


> I have just bought a Garmin eTrex 20 but there's not much hope that I'll be able to understand how to use it before next Thursday, so no @mmmmartin you won't be the only one without the GPX technology .


Garmin manuals suck. But you'll soon get the hang of it, honest!

Edit: If you haven't worked it out by Friday, there'll be a whole load of people to help you on that score. Me included!


----------



## StuAff (17 May 2015)

User13710 said:


> But if I can't download stuff onto it, it will just be extra weight for nothing. I'm not sure I want to spend my holiday trying to understand a load of techspeak.


Allow me:
1. Plug it into your computer with your USB cable.
2. You should see the eTrex mount in the same way as a USB memory stick. If it's Windows you'll need to tell the PC to show you the files on it in Windows Explorer. Macs do this stuff automatically...
3. In the Garmin folder on the eTrex there's another folder called 'GPX'.
4. In that, you may have guessed, you place GPX files such as those Adam posted upthread, and which you can create yourself.
5. Disconnect the Garmin when you're done.
6. Start it up, and the file(s) should be available for you to select for navigating.

Edit: Been looking at the eTrex manual. It's even worse than the Edge one...!!!


----------



## StuAff (17 May 2015)

User13710 said:


> Thanks Stu, that's helpful, and I agree about the manual. It took me a while to realise that the bits I couldn't fathom actually referred to the eTrex30, so no wonder they didn't make sense.
> 
> I have Adam's GPX files on my PC but I can't do anything with them at the moment. I need some new software I think, and haven't had time to find out which one. I think I also need maps in the Garmin to work with, and the ones that are supplied aren't any good?
> 
> I was really thinking that I wouldn't be able to do any downloading while away in Normandy, so I don't think it's worthwhile lugging the thing with me.


Hmmm...you shouldn't need any additional software to transfer between Garmin and computer. Garmin basemaps are a crock (mine shows four or five roads in the whole of Portsmouth). Open Street Map downloads will probably be your best bet, yours for the price of a Micro SD card. Bring it Friday, we have the technology and the will to sort this


----------



## StuAff (17 May 2015)

User13710 said:


> I will investigate. I'm travelling on Thursday though.


Bring it on Thursday then...Tea and IT available at this sofa


----------



## Flying Dodo (17 May 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> The RMT has a splendid record of cancelling strikes at the last minute.
> 
> I think that the GPS links may have wobbled a tad - here's the last ten miles of the second day again...
> 
> ...



Ta - amended file to follow............

Edit:
Looking at that, it seems to send you round some roundabouts and down one way streets the wrong way......

Anyway, here's the corrected Day 2 link.


----------



## mmmmartin (17 May 2015)

TMN, for best use you need maps on the GPS unit that are better than the "Basemap" stuff you get with it. Really you ned Mapsource, but they cost real money. (£60 for the whole of europe),
But you can get some for almost nothing from OSMAnd (Open Street Map for Android) and bung them on the unit. after that (which is the tricky bit) you need to spend time playing with it. It took me two years to learn but now i know all i need to know about how to use it. i'd suggest if you want to enjoy the normandy tour, leave it at home. Then organise a "TMN GPS day out in east sussex" and get peeps to show you how at a time when you are receptive to picking it up, with no pressure. pick a nice day and i'll come along.


----------



## StuAff (17 May 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> TMN, for best use you need maps on the GPS unit that are better than the "Basemap" stuff you get with it. Really you ned Mapsource, but they cost real money. (£60 for the whole of europe),
> But you can get some for almost nothing from OSMAnd (Open Street Map for Android) and bung them on the unit. after that (which is the tricky bit) you need to spend time playing with it. It took me two years to learn but now i know all i need to know about how to use it. i'd suggest if you want to enjoy the normandy tour, leave it at home. Then organise a "TMN GPS day out in east sussex" and get peeps to show you how at a time when you are receptive to picking it up, with no pressure. pick a nice day and i'll come along.


FTFY....
http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/OSM_Map_On_Garmin/Download


----------



## StuartG (17 May 2015)

I'll be bringing a netbook and USB cable if we need to do some fancy leg work. Test you Linux skils @StuAff ?


----------



## StuAff (17 May 2015)

Linux? Well, I am on a Unix-type system......
Fibre connection here, that would make life easier.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 May 2015)

Paper maps (and four recce rides) rule ok. If Olaf and Adam bring GPS thingies that's very welcome, but if a bunch of people start comparing software by the side of the road I'm confiscating the lot.


----------



## srw (18 May 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> and I prefer paper maps - the screen is bigger, the batteries last for ever and you can read the screen in bright sunlight. And those annoying software updates are kept to an absolute minimum.


Although they're usually less resistant to a little moisture in the air.

I shall be equipped with both local IGN top 100s. And a GPS. But I'll use it to record, not navigate.

@User13710 - @mmmmartin speaks sense. Either leave it behind, or else bring it, switch it on when you're moving and otherwise ignore it. Then use the resulting tracks to play with setting it up on your PC in the comfort of your home.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 May 2015)

.....or bring a little camera and take photographs with people in them.

I think the map my ride thing has 'corrected' the route south of Ouistreham to road rather than bike path. For Martin's benefit, we absolutely will be taking the bike path to the Pegasus bridge. A small lecturette would be appreciated.

Further north on day 1, if the roads are wet we'll take the D69 pass the Batterie rather than the D269. Again, a short talk on the subject of 18000 tonnes of high explosive would be nice.


----------



## redfalo (18 May 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> TMN, for best use you need maps on the GPS unit that are better than the "Basemap" stuff you get with it. Really you ned *Mapsource,* but they cost real money. (£60 for the whole of europe),
> But you can get some for almost nothing from OSMAnd (Open Street Map for Android) and bung them on the unit. after that (which is the tricky bit) you need to spend time playing with it.



I think you're mixing up stuff, @mmmmartin. Mapsource is an old, crappy version of Garmin's desktop software used to tweak tracks/routes and maps on the computer and save stuff recorded with the Garmin to your PC. (What you meant was probably Citynavigator - Garmin's digital maps for Western Europe, at 75 quid - you don't need this, as there are free alternatives, see below.)

Fortunately, Mapsours has been replaced by Basecamp, a free and rather good piece of software for the desktop PC. However, you don't really need this software, as you can also use internet based sevices like GPSies.com, RideWithGPS, MapMyRide....

However, Martin is right that you need to get some decent maps on the Garmin. Free "Open Street Maps" (OSM) are the best choice. You can really easily get them in a device-ready format via this website http://garmin.openstreetmap.nl/ Choose the country you want, click "download". 

The webiste then offers different formats of the map. Choose "osm_generic_gmapsupp.zip - Compressed file containing a single image that can be placed directly onto the SD-card of the GPS. Unzip first!") Download (be aware that his can take 30 or so minutes), unzip, copy the *.img file to the Garmin folder on your device.

The only remaining thing you'll have to do is to tell the Garmin that it shall use the map. Go to "Map setup" on the device and enable the map you downloaded - done.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 May 2015)

Meanwhile....can anybody claim that they have used the Russian maps, prepared with invasion in mind? Just asking (where is @Andy in Sig when you need him?). 

There will be bollards. These do not appear on any of the GPS maps. If someone removes their kneecaps because they were intent on their Garmins, sympathy is going to be in short supply.


----------



## frank9755 (18 May 2015)

@User13710 , GPS stuff is very boring and tecchy. I've had my Garmin for about 5 years and I've still not worked out how to use it properly. 
Definitely don't ruin a ride by allowing other people to talk to you about it while you are out. But what Olaf says about maps sounds right. This guy does the best, and clearest, instructions, with pictures, on how to get hold of them:
http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2013/05/download-garmin-705800810.html


----------



## StuAff (18 May 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> Meanwhile....can anybody claim that they have used the Russian maps, prepared with invasion in mind? Just asking (where is @Andy in Sig when you need him?).
> 
> There will be bollards. These do not appear on any of the GPS maps. If someone removes their kneecaps because they were intent on their Garmins, sympathy is going to be in short supply.


Well, GPS maps don't usually include parked cars, 'traffic calming', roadworks…either. Always helps to look where you're going.


----------



## StuAff (18 May 2015)

frank9755 said:


> @User13710 , GPS stuff is very boring and tecchy. I've had my Garmin for about 5 years and I've still not worked out how to use it properly.
> Definitely don't ruin a ride by allowing other people to talk to you about it while you are out. But what Olaf says about maps sounds right. This guy does the best, and clearest, instructions, with pictures, on how to get hold of them:
> http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2013/05/download-garmin-705800810.html


Rule no.1 of using any GPS: if it says one way, and common sense/your knowledge says the other way, go the other way. I don't always remember this


----------



## StuAff (18 May 2015)

User13710 said:


> Gah, I'm sorry I mentioned the fecking thing now! Just to be clear - (1) I bought it so that, in the increasingly likely event these days that I find myself at the back of a ride, I won't need to feel that people are hanging back to help me find the way; (2) I won't be bringing it with me, or discussing it, in Normandy. And point (1) isn't up for any discussion either.


No need to be sorry about it. No two ways about it, these things have a lot of quirks and issues, most of them frankly caused by humans. Give it a go when you're good and ready and you'll be fine.


----------



## StuAff (18 May 2015)

On the subject of those paper map thingies, pristine copy of IGN 106 here if anyone would like to borrow it for the trip.


----------



## mmmmartin (18 May 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> .
> the Pegasus bridge. A small lecturette would be appreciated.


There was a short chat for the Bordeaux trip last year prepared by me on the subject of the D Day landings, which I think only @User13710 has heard. Bur if there is a bit of time, the museum across the road nearby about the Pegasus landings is very good - I haven't been in as I was on bike watch duty but my chums on a camping trip across northern France in September did and said it was worth visiting. The "Pegasus Cafe" nearby is slow, bad, and expensive. The one on the other side of the road is better.



dellzeqq said:


> .
> short talk on the subject of 18000 tonnes of high explosive would be nice.


 My recollection from the Normandy trip of 2013 is that @Gordon P might be the expert there. (He'll be recovering from his sub-10 hour 200k ride yesterday*.)


*Yes, I know.


----------



## User482 (18 May 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> There will be bollards. These do not appear on any of the GPS maps. If someone removes their kneecaps because they were intent on their Garmins, sympathy is going to be in short supply.


Though I've had one or two near misses before now, looking at the paper map on my bars...


----------



## theclaud (18 May 2015)

User482 said:


> Though I've had one or two near misses before now, looking at the paper map on my bars...


I crashed into a hedge near Marcross when first recce-ing the Swansea ride. Paper maps are good but should not be used at the same time as mobile phones, especially when going downhill.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 May 2015)

User482 said:


> Though I've had one or two near misses before now, looking at the paper map on my bars...


ahem. Yes. These days I have to balance my specs on top of my head when I peer at the map. Not clever.


----------



## Flying Dodo (18 May 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> I think the map my ride thing has 'corrected' the route south of Ouistreham to road rather than bike path. For Martin's benefit, we absolutely will be taking the bike path to the Pegasus bridge. A small lecturette would be appreciated.


Sorry - hadn't spotted that. It has a tendency to sometimes re-draw other things when you amend different sections. The original link now now been updated with that correction. If anyone had download the GPX files for Days 2 or 3 when I first posted the links last week, simply re-visit the page and download them again.


----------



## mmmmartin (18 May 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> These days I have to balance my specs on top of my head when I peer at the map.


After struggling with

contact lenses and safety glasses with the "reading" insert (worked surprisingly well but keeping contact lenses in for an overnight ride hurts), then using
cycling glasses with a clip-in insert behind them (again, worked well but a definite tendency to mist up at the first opportunity and difficult to clear as the mist is trapped between the insert and the lens) then trying
variofocal lenses (paid for by work as they had an anti-glare coating and they were daft enough to think I might be appearing on the tele in the days when we had our own tv station) which were too small to keep the wind off,
I went to Specsavers and bought some large glasses with black frames that are big enough to keep wind off the eyes and also had a bi-focal bit for map reading, and were reactive in sunlight. Work the best of the lot, I think. Also has the very great advantage that I channel my inner @redfalo - herewith the evidence of @ianmac62 and I having thoroughly enjoyable, lengthy lunch in Spain - with aperitif, beer, wine and the inevitable digestif. To our delight and great relief the ferry back to Dear Old Blighty was only a few hundred yards away .......


----------



## Andy in Sig (18 May 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> Meanwhile....can anybody claim that they have used the Russian maps, prepared with invasion in mind? Just asking (where is @Andy in Sig when you need him?).
> 
> There will be bollards. These do not appear on any of the GPS maps. If someone removes their kneecaps because they were intent on their Garmins, sympathy is going to be in short supply.


The last ones I heard of were on the wall in an underground Soviet bunker near Zossen-Wuensdorf. Probably gently rotting in an archive in Moscow by now.


----------



## mmmmartin (18 May 2015)

Andy in Sig said:


> Probably being updated by Putin ready for his invasion of another country now.


FTFY


----------



## srw (18 May 2015)

Andy in Sig said:


> The last ones I heard of were on the wall in an underground Soviet bunker near Zossen-Wuensdorf. Probably gently rotting in an archive in Moscow by now.


Search for "Soviet Military Maps Free" on Google play. 

I shall install the app.


----------



## Andy in Sig (18 May 2015)

srw said:


> Search for "Soviet Military Maps Free" on Google play.
> 
> I shall install the app.


Thanks for the info. You'll forgive me if I pass on it though.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 May 2015)

ah-ha!


----------



## mmmmartin (18 May 2015)

Very cunning, those Russkies. They've been careful to write in some Johnny Foreigner lingo so we can't understand those maps.


----------



## srw (18 May 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> View attachment 89169
> 
> 
> ah-ha!


Surely "A-XA"?


----------



## Flying Dodo (18 May 2015)

Aha - an email with the advance weather forecast and clothing suggestions.

I must remember to bring my BLUE star Fridays top...........


----------



## theclaud (18 May 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> Aha - an email with the advance weather forecast and clothing suggestions.
> 
> I must remember to bring my BLUE star Fridays top...........


How very metrosexual!


----------



## mmmmartin (18 May 2015)

Am only slightly perturbed by the lack of garment suggestions for the lower body. does this mean it's a "tackle-out" tour? desperately hoping not.....


----------



## User482 (18 May 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> Am only slightly perturbed by the lack of garment suggestions for the lower body. does this mean it's a "tackle-out" tour? desperately hoping not.....


What has been imagined cannot be unimagined.


----------



## StuAff (18 May 2015)

User482 said:


> What has been imagined cannot be unimagined.


(Tries to un-remember talk of budgie-smugglers. Fails).

There will be weather. You will need clothing. Hope this helps.


----------



## StuAff (18 May 2015)

BBC and yr.no both have positive-looking forecasts for my Ronde van Vlaanderen. Which means it'll probably be something different from both....


----------



## StuAff (18 May 2015)

User said:


> Can you hold out till Dieppe?


Hopefully, for anyone returning with him, until Newhaven at least....


----------



## mmmmartin (18 May 2015)

can i hold what until dieppe?


----------



## StuAff (18 May 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> can i hold what until dieppe?


Rather you didn't. At least in public.


----------



## frank9755 (18 May 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> Am only slightly perturbed by the lack of garment suggestions for the lower body. does this mean it's a "tackle-out" tour? desperately hoping not.....



Did you not read the small print?


----------



## Andrew Br (19 May 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> ............. does this mean it's a "tackle-out" tour? *desperately hoping not.*....



So are we. so are we.


----------



## srw (19 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> Hopefully, for anyone returning with him, until Newhaven at least....


Stu, if I've read my emails properly - he's carrying on to Belgium. Be scared, be very scared.


----------



## StuartG (19 May 2015)

Anybody else on the 11:02 ex Victoria arriving Fratton 12:54?


----------



## ianmac62 (19 May 2015)

Enjoy yourselves!

I have a rather good Soviet "Small Atlas of the World" with lovely transliterations of place names like Wellingborough (= Uellingboro) and Northampton (= Nortgempton). Enjoy "Tscherbur"! It's on a bookshelf alongside "Leningrad in Three Days".

Bollards may cause an international incident. There's a railway, converted into a bike path, from Aachen to Monschau. As a result of various treaties, the railway was - and the bike path is - Belgian sovereign territory. Our leader warned us about bollards before going to close to one himself. He went one side while one of his handlebar drops went the other. The cable from his bar-end shifters wrapped itself around the bollard and stopped his progress. The rider behind fell off, rolled down the embankment and lay still for what seemed a little too long. People rushed to her while I'm ashamed to say I thought how I was to fill in the reporting / claim form to the insurers when the accident happened in Belgium but the body came to rest in Germany.


----------



## StuAff (19 May 2015)

srw said:


> Stu, if I've read my emails properly - he's carrying on to Belgium. Be scared, be very scared.


Our paths will not be crossing. Not less they get very, very lost.


----------



## wanda2010 (19 May 2015)

StuartG said:


> Anybody else on the 11:02 ex Victoria arriving Fratton 12:54?



I am. Getting on at Victoria so I'll see you on the train.


----------



## frank9755 (19 May 2015)

For Portsmouth people: 
I'm on the train from Newhaven (leaving the car there) which gets in at 14:13, so I'd expect to be at the port around 14:30. 
I've got the group ticket so we need to meet up! 
Can anyone suggest the best meeting place?


----------



## StuartG (19 May 2015)

frank9755 said:


> I've got the group ticket so we need to meet up!
> Can anyone suggest the best meeting place?


The pub we gathered in for the 2013/4 expeditions (The Ship?), Its right by the ferry terminal but a bit hidden. Calling @StuAff for idiot-proof directions ...


----------



## ianmac62 (19 May 2015)

I think @StuAff still needs to be scared. A boy I taught history for every year of his secondary school career is now "Minister for Portsmouth".


----------



## mmmmartin (19 May 2015)

ianmac62 said:


> I think @StuAff still needs to be scared. A boy I taught history for every year of his secondary school career is now "Minister for Portsmouth".


Interesting appointment, entirely due on merit and his superb education, no doubt. 
But how things change: pompey was a solid Labour seat when Frank Judd held it and I was a student at the Poly. In the local Labour party then was an untrustworthy chap I disliked by the name of Hancock. He left for the SDP, then various other parties and lost the seat a few weeks ago. There was some shenanigan involving a woman, or women, one of whom seemed to be from eastern europe and attach herself to MPs with knowledge of UK defence. Very strange. 
So now Cameron has guessed the tide might turn against him (or, more likely, his successor as he has said he won't stand for a third term). So the city has its own minister - can't see why. Do other cities have their own minister?
It'll be interesting to see how that works with my MP, Greg Clark, who is minister of state for running local government and presumably in charge of the whole shebang.
Sorry, Friday Peeps, for going off topic.


----------



## StuartG (19 May 2015)

ianmac62 said:


> A boy I taught history for every year of his secondary school career is now "Minister for Portsmouth".


_[Busily prepares a FOI Request ... stunningly concealed in a pint glass]_


----------



## frank9755 (19 May 2015)

StuartG said:


> The pub we gathered in for the 2013/4 expeditions (The Ship?), Its right by the ferry terminal but a bit hidden. Calling @StuAff for idiot-proof directions ...



I was thinking of somewhere in the port itself rather than the pub!


----------



## StuartG (19 May 2015)

frank9755 said:


> I was thinking of somewhere in the port itself rather than the pub!


Its the closest place you can get to where you have to show your tickets which we ain't got. And it serves food, good food.


----------



## StuAff (19 May 2015)

StuartG said:


> The pub we gathered in for the 2013/4 expeditions (The Ship?), Its right by the ferry terminal but a bit hidden. Calling @StuAff for idiot-proof directions ...


Ship and Castle, Rudmore Square.
Idiot-proof directions follow:
From your station of choice- you all know mine is Fratton- go to the Ferry Port entrance. Instead of entering the Port, head north along Wharf Road, till you reach this junction where you bear left. Whacking great Brittany Ferries building is a handy clue. Ship and Castle is over on the right hand side, past the Lok & Store building, here.
@frank9755, this is going to be by far the easiest place for your cat-herding duty needs. Everyone's got to go to the Port anyway, it is two minutes ride (if that) from the car lanes, the terminal building, as lovely though it is, is inexplicably barred to bicycles, and cyclists are supposed to use the car lanes anyway. And you know as well as I do how much this lot love a pub...


----------



## StuartG (19 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> And you know as well as I do how much this lot love a pub...


And, provided the weather stays fair, we can sit outside and watch our bikes without bothering to unload or worry. I think I can already smell the sausages ...


----------



## martint235 (19 May 2015)

User said:


> Sausages? Steamed pudding to line the stomach, that's what you want.


Lots of stomach lining foods for a ferry trip of that length I think!


----------



## StuAff (19 May 2015)

martint235 said:


> Lots of stomach lining foods for a ferry trip of that length I think!


It's only three hours. Did get a bit bouncy last time though.


----------



## martint235 (19 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> It's only three hours. Did get a bit bouncy last time though.


Dieppe is only 4 hours but look at the damage I managed to do in that time!!


----------



## redfalo (19 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> Ship and Castle, Rudmore Square.
> 
> @frank9755, this is going to be by far the easiest place for your cat-herding duty needs. Everyone's got to go to the Port anyway, it is two minutes ride (if that) from the car lanes,.



+1 to this. The Ship and Castle ( website, see here one Google Maps) is the by far the best meeting point. (Be aware that a similarly named watering hole is located close to the IOW ferry - prior to Normandy 2013 I spent an hour there wondering where everyone else was.)

We'll be on the Southern Service leaving Victoria 12:04, arriving Fratton 13:54 and then head to the Ship and Castle.


----------



## martint235 (19 May 2015)

User said:


> Are you ever going to let it go?


Nope. Not until I'm allowed back into France.


----------



## srw (19 May 2015)

Looking at Frank's plans I suggest he goes straight to the terminal and waits there. For a 4pm departure they'll start check in and passport control about 3.15, and I know how difficult herding you lot can be. I'm aiming for the 1305 (approx) from Guildford, which is the 1230 from London. But there's every chance I'll miss it and be on the next one.

(And I don't want another chance to get lost)


----------



## dellzeqq (19 May 2015)

There is a bar upstairs at the ferry terminal. If you get carried away in whatever pub bear in mind that Fearless Frank can take the Fabulous Fridays through the Ferry Fence at Free o Five - checkout can begin at least 80 minutes before departure, whatever the website says. So turn up on time and get yourself ticked off the list.

Don't attempt to take a bike in to the ferry terminal. This is classed by one of the guards as a Major Terrorist Alert.


----------



## frank9755 (19 May 2015)

Yes - nice try @StuartG and @redfalo but, sorry, I'm not falling for the pub manoeuvre!
The ticket says we need to be there 90 mins before departure so I will go straight to the car lanes, from whence we check in, at c.2:30. If you are coming, please join me!


----------



## StuAff (19 May 2015)

On your head be it, Frank......

Naturally, ladies and gentlemen, whether you are travelling on Thursday or Friday, one and all are welcome at my place and don't hesitate to call if you have a last-minute issue. I can't help if you don't get in touch....


----------



## ianmac62 (19 May 2015)

User said:


> Are you ever going to let it go?


He might let it go; I won't.


----------



## frank9755 (19 May 2015)

User said:


> Blimy, put him in charge and all of a sudden he is no fun.


Well - given it took the best part of the whole day to get four or five of us out of a pub in Bognor a few weeks ago, would you fancy my chances of getting a couple of dozen people out of one in two minutes flat?


----------



## frank9755 (19 May 2015)

But beer now can beat either!


----------



## martint235 (19 May 2015)

frank9755 said:


> But beer can beat either of those!


I personally would go with your plan and remind people that beer is available on the ferry.


----------



## frank9755 (19 May 2015)

Adrian is only stirring because he's on a different ferry!


----------



## martint235 (19 May 2015)

frank9755 said:


> Adrian is only stirring because he's on a different ferry!





User said:


> guilty as charged.


Adrian is only stirring cos he's Adrian.


----------



## StuartG (19 May 2015)

frank9755 said:


> Well - given it took the best part of the whole day to get four or five of us out of a pub in Bognor a few weeks ago,


Not relevant Frank. Rendevous at The Ship has not been a problem for the past two years. And AFAIR no one was the worse for wear on boarding (as opposed to disembarkation).

It is a chance to meet up with everyone in congenial circumstances, chat in comfort. I'm not going to stand around for an extra hour and a half or desert my loaded bike, I'm going to eat. I'll be where you want me at the time of your choosing. If that doesn't include The Ship would it be possible for you to take a two minute diversion and ride past since Frank in the Flesh beats Southern Scheduled Arrival Time by a large margin. We can then follow you in good order to the start line. Everybody happy?


----------



## StuAff (19 May 2015)

StuartG said:


> Not relevant Frank.* Rendevous at The Ship has not been a problem for the past two years. And AFAIR no one was the worse for wear on boarding (as opposed to disembarkation).*
> 
> It is a chance to meet up with everyone in congenial circumstances and chat in comfort. I'm not going to stand around for an hour and a half or desert my loaded bike, I'm going to eat. I'll be where you want me at the time of your choosing. If that doesn't include The Ship would it be possible for you to take a two minute diversion and ride past since Frank in the Flesh beats Southern Scheduled Arrival Time by a large margin. We can then follow you in good order to the start line. Everybody happy?


Not counting the tight-margin-but we-made it trip self and Mary took from Fratton last year...which wasn't that much of an issue really. Sounds like a most excellent compromise to me.


----------



## mmmmartin (19 May 2015)

frank9755 said:


> The ticket says we need to be there 90 mins before departure


 It's a good idea to but early rather than late, if only because on a few occasions we have been searched by the Brittany Ferries security, which delays you getting on the ferry and is a pain. You may want to have your herd of cats in one group and then approach the check-in box all together and be very co-operative with the nice ladies: they have the power to make life very difficult if they want to. Remember that there is one in every crowd and there will inevitably be someone who misses the ferry. Tough.
Finally, when you get on it's nice to be sitting at the front so you can see the sea. And even nicer if someone remembers to bring wine. And something from which to drink it.
Finally finally, when you get off the ferry you should see me as I will have been browbeaten by Simon into meeting you and taking you to the Ibis La Glacerie. I hope to have lunched rather too well @ Chez Cri Cri. Look for someone pissed.


----------



## Andrew Br (19 May 2015)

We may cause a bit of an issue here:- our train doesn't get into Fratton 'til 13.42.
I thought that would be enough time to allow for check-in (I'm sure the web-site said 60 minutes when I booked the tickets).
Needless to say, we shan't be going to the pub.


----------



## frank9755 (19 May 2015)

StuartG said:


> Not relevant Frank. Rendevous at The Ship has not been a problem for the past two years. And AFAIR no one was the worse for wear on boarding (as opposed to disembarkation).
> 
> It is a chance to meet up with everyone in congenial circumstances, chat in comfort. I'm not going to stand around for an extra hour and a half or desert my loaded bike, I'm going to eat. I'll be where you want me at the time of your choosing. If that doesn't include The Ship would it be possible for you to take a two minute diversion and ride past since Frank in the Flesh beats Southern Scheduled Arrival Time by a large margin. We can then follow you in good order to the start line. Everybody happy?



By all means go to the pub beforehand. If I manage to get an earlier train, I'll join you. However, at 2:30 I am going to be in the car lanes with a view to checking in. Most likely we'll have to wait there for some time but if they come and check us in and you are still in the pub, we'll send you a consolation post card!


----------



## StuAff (19 May 2015)

Andrew Br said:


> We may cause a bit of an issue here:- our train doesn't get into Fratton 'til 13.42.
> I thought that would be enough time to allow for check-in (I'm sure the web-site said 60 minutes when I booked the tickets).
> Needless to say, we shan't be going to the pub.


You'll be fine. From the pub to Fratton _and back_ to the port with Mary only took 23 minutes and we weren't hammering.


----------



## mmmmartin (19 May 2015)

Andrew Br said:


> Fratton 'til 13.42


Andrew - print the maps, read instructions from @StuAff and read, mark, learn and inwardly digest. It's 10 minutes to the ferry from Fratton. Basically it's only one road and you turn left and the second (?) set of lights and it's about 100 yards and under the dual carriageway and you're there. (Or get an earlier train if you can, obvs....)


----------



## Andrew Br (19 May 2015)

An earlier train isn't an option (it costs £f*ckmehowmuch ?).
I have both maps, a GPS track and I'll study the route lots before Friday.
We'll get there as soon as we can .


----------



## StuAff (19 May 2015)

Andrew Br said:


> An earlier train isn't an option (it costs £f*ckmehowmuch ?).
> I have both maps, a GPS track and I'll study the route lots before Friday.
> We'll get there as soon as we can .


Copied over from my earlier post.
Exit the station from platform one/ticket office side, go to the end of the road, where you'll want to go right. That junction is actually left turn only, so use the cycle path on the bridge & the ped crossing there to get going the right way. Straight on from there until Kingston Crescent junction (streetview here), where you make a left. Bear left at the next junction, there's an underpass and a couple of crossings that will leave you right in front of the ferry port entrance. It's a couple of miles, so I'd allow more time than fifteen minutes if you can.

If in doubt, give me a ring and I'll lead you down. Same applies to _everyone_, of course.


----------



## srw (19 May 2015)

Andrew Br said:


> We may cause a bit of an issue here:- our train doesn't get into Fratton 'til 13.42.


Which is still 20 minutes, or 50 minutes in case of incompetence, early than mine.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 May 2015)

frank9755 said:


> By all means go to the pub beforehand. If I manage to get an earlier train, I'll join you. However, at 2:30 I am going to be in the car lanes with a view to checking in. Most likely we'll have to wait there for some time but if they come and check us in and you are still in the pub, we'll send you a consolation post card!


Quite right too. Bear in mind that Frank has to be at the ferry terminal to meet the early arrivals. There are, lest we forget, (counts fingers) 18 people on this ferry journey.

As in

Adam B
Andrew Br
Charlie B
Claudine C
Frank P
Gordon P
Helen S
Katharina S
Lee H
Mary L
Olaf S
Rebecca O
Sonia W
Stephen W
Steve R
Stuart G
Uta W
Michael A

You should all have Frank's mobile number, so if you are going to be a minute later than 3, call him.


----------



## StuAff (19 May 2015)

You have eighteen fingers?


----------



## srw (19 May 2015)

Just gone to put my bike in the car and discovered a flat tyre - the little foil strip that covers the join in the factory-built rear wheel has begun to ruck up. Fortunately I discovered it where I have rim tape to provide a bit of protection.

[Sudden realisation]

I'd probably better look at the front before Friday. Bother.


----------



## redfalo (19 May 2015)

frank9755 said:


> Well - given it took the best part of the whole day to get four or five of us out of a pub in Bognor a few weeks ago, would you fancy my chances of getting a couple of dozen people out of one in two minutes flat?


very true, and it would get even more difficult ounce you started to perform your special Cactus trick


----------



## wanda2010 (19 May 2015)

I don't have Frank's number.............


----------



## srw (19 May 2015)

wanda2010 said:


> I don't have Frank's number.............


It's 9755.









(Or for the serious answer, one of SL's emails - the one with the attachment including a google map from Portsmouth and Southsea - has it in.)


----------



## wanda2010 (19 May 2015)

That would be the one email I've overlooked..........

Thanks.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 May 2015)

A last call to caution if you're taking the ferry to Caen - the off-ramp is a frightener. And a reminder that we'll be meeting you in Cherbourg if you're arriving on Friday. And check your tyres - we'll be putting new rears on for this trip and probably taking them off again afterwards. Check your tyre pressure - 45psi is just plain silly, and if your tyre pops off the rim when you inflate it properly you need a new tyre. If you've got car-type valves bring a pump or, at the very least, some kind of adaptor. And if I see one spare tube with a patch on it there will be hell to pay. Bring commuting lights. Check your brake blocks - there's a 17% descent on the second day and a 22% descent on the last day. Travel light. Remember that we leave Brix at nine on the dot, Bayeux at nine on the dot and Honfleur at eight on the dot. And remember.....this is the last cycle tour I'm ever going to organise, so you'd better enjoy yourselves - anybody who doesn't enjoy themselves is in for a real telling off. 

You have an e-mail.....


----------



## hatler (20 May 2015)

I think _all_ my spare tubes have patches on them.
Just as well I'm not coming.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 May 2015)

hatler said:


> I think _all_ my spare tubes have patches on them.


That;s fine and dandy when you're on your own. When a patched tube fails (as they do) with 30 people hanging around waiting for you, it's embarrassing.


----------



## mmmmartin (20 May 2015)

Well hurrah!

And tally-ho with a bing and a bong and a buzz buzz buzz! 

Once again I have been proved to be A Wise Investor because, having paid @dellzeqq the "guaranteed no-rain" extra fee the (puts hand on heart and lowers voice to respectful level) Met Office now says we'll have a following wind and no rain for the entire trip.


----------



## Aperitif (20 May 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> A last call to caution if you're taking the ferry to Caen - the off-ramp is a frightener. And a reminder that we'll be meeting you in Cherbourg if you're arriving on Friday. And check your tyres - we'll be putting new rears on for this trip and probably taking them off again afterwards. Check your tyre pressure - 45psi is just plain silly, and if your tyre pops off the rim when you inflate it properly you need a new tyre. If you've got car-type valves bring a pump or, at the very least, some kind of adaptor. And if I see one spare tube with a patch on it there will be hell to pay. Bring commuting lights. Check your brake blocks - there's a 17% descent on the second day and a 22% descent on the last day. Travel light. Remember that we leave Brix at nine on the dot, Bayeux at nine on the dot and Honfleur at eight on the dot. And remember.....this is the last cycle tour I'm ever going to organise, so you'd better enjoy yourselves - anybody who doesn't enjoy themselves is in for a real telling off.
> 
> You have an e-mail.....


Have a splendid trip, everyone. Bonne route, bon chance et Bontrager. "Allez les mecs et tecs!" If any of you go to Café Gondrée, have a look for 'Pte. Frank Bourlet 6th Ox and Bucks Light Infantry'. There should be a pic or two on the wall. Please take a good photo or two, loads etc - if possible. (My son's Grandad, who was in the first glider into Caen on D Day...) Thanks in advance.

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jun/01/d-day-first-heroes-pegasus-bridge-raid-70th-anniversary


----------



## velovoice (20 May 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> Met Office now says we'll have a following wind and no rain for the entire trip.


Good work, @mmmmartin
Your magic is taking a little longer to work on the Norwegians...






We still have a few days to go, though.


----------



## StuAff (20 May 2015)

Weather forecasts for The Flandrian Fridays Front is also looking OK- Norwegians being more positive than the BBC.


----------



## wanda2010 (20 May 2015)

I'm struggling with this 'travelling light' objective. Aiming to take my Carradice longflap and a bar bag, but having doubts. It's not the amount of clothing that's the problem, it's the 'other stuff' that's bulking out the bag. Will repack a few more times tonight and do a test ride.


----------



## StuAff (20 May 2015)

wanda2010 said:


> I'm struggling with this 'travelling light' objective. Aiming to take my Carradice longflap and a bar bag, but having doubts. It's not the amount of clothing that's the problem, it's the 'other stuff' that's bulking out the bag. Will repack a few more times tonight and do a test ride.


No comment.


----------



## wanda2010 (20 May 2015)




----------



## mmmmartin (20 May 2015)

wanda2010 said:


> It's not the amount of clothing that's the problem


Agreed, the tool kit is always the heaviest thing, but who wants to chance it? The multitool is probably the heaviest thing of the lot, add the two inner tubes and puncture kit, pump, spare battery for light, and it mounts up. My technique is to have only one set of riding clothes for a wet day then add a warm jacket for the cold and a shirt and trousers for the evening. Plus a bow tie to look smart, obvs.


----------



## StuAff (20 May 2015)

I won't be packing that light, partly because I don't have to and partly because my trip's a little longer than everyone else's, and it would have been anyway. And I'll be bringing a 15mm spanner this time!! Three short cycle hops between trains and the hotel, same again coming back- otherwise most of it will stay in the room for the duration. That said, I'd definitely get everything in 30 litres of pannier, plus bike bag on top of the rack (didn't bag at all coming back the other week, but...)). The real heaviness will be left to the six gentlemen at the AB on Wednesday and Thursday....


----------



## User482 (20 May 2015)

wanda2010 said:


> I'm struggling with this 'travelling light' objective. Aiming to take my Carradice longflap and a bar bag, but having doubts. It's not the amount of clothing that's the problem, it's the 'other stuff' that's bulking out the bag. Will repack a few more times tonight and do a test ride.



Decant your drinks cabinet into bidons.

HTH.


----------



## wanda2010 (20 May 2015)

@User482 - So not helping


----------



## User482 (20 May 2015)

wanda2010 said:


> @User482 - So not helping



I'm the wrong person to ask: I did a short tour with my wife and kids last week - I conservatively estimate the weight of two children, trailer and associated paraphernalia at 50kg. Two panniers and a rack is absolute bliss in comparison!


----------



## StuartG (20 May 2015)

Southern have announced that if the rail strike goes ahead there will be no, nacht, zero trains on Tuesday. You can use your advance ticket on Wednesday. Thameslink will only be operating a very limited service until 'mid-afternoon' with long queues (no bikes?). These strikes are normally settled ahead of time but I have a feeling that it suits this government not to settle as pissed off commuters on Tuesday morning are just the ticket when you are proposing to tighten up on strike ballots.

Anybody interested in riding back to London if the weather is fair? I plan to take a little more than 'commuter' lights as contingency as I would be unlikely to make London before nightfall. A reverse GPX of the Friday Night ride might also be useful to have. Anybody?


----------



## dellzeqq (20 May 2015)

........packing light

1. count on having two outfits for cycling (one long sleeve and one short sleeve, two pairs of bottoms, some undergarments, a couple of pairs of socks) and one for the evening. Keep it lightweight so that you can wash stuff out in the evening. I may look like a million dollars in the morning, but that's because I'm up to my armpits in soapsuds every night.
2. Get rid of the mudguards
3. Buy pukka lightweight inner tubes that fold right down
4. If you're small, or even tiny, don't carry stuff that you can get someone else to carry - delegate.


----------



## wanda2010 (20 May 2015)

1 - check
2 - check
3 - check
4 - Hmm. Might have to work on that.


----------



## wanda2010 (20 May 2015)

Nothing wrong with using just one pannier. Keeps the weight down and reduces temptation to pack more than you need


----------



## srw (20 May 2015)

Sorry, advice came too late!





(But I've followed it all apart from the bit about the mudguards.)


----------



## srw (20 May 2015)

The feeling of the extra weight up high makes riding interesting - it'll take a few miles to get used to the higher centre of gravity, and honking is ... Interesting.


----------



## StuAff (20 May 2015)

srw said:


> The feeling of the extra weight up high makes riding interesting - it'll take a few miles to get used to the higher centre of gravity, and honking is ... Interesting.


I found the same with my SQR Slim- I haven't used it for ages, partly because I haven't needed to, mostly because it made the Italian stallions feel like furniture vans. Chutney, OTOH, functions very well with rack and panniers. Weight really low down thanks to those 20" wheels...

@Agent Hilda obviously has the perfect solution.....


----------



## velovoice (20 May 2015)

It's two small (technically front) Carradice panniers for me, on the back. (And mudguards.)
I'm all packed up now, bar the stuff I'll wear on Friday and the bits and pieces that will go in the bar bag. And to get more €€ tomorrow.
The only thing I'm dithering on is waterproofs. Do I take the Gore, which are just amazing but which take up a bit of space?
Or... the teeny tiny packable stuff that is waterproof but much less breathable/comfortable, on the gamble that _it will not, in fact, rain_ and therefore I won't need them?
Of course if it really does rain, I will wish I had the Gore set and, if I do in fact have them, I won't begrudge them the extra space they take up.
Hmmm.

ETA: tuck Gore waterproofs in a bag under the strap over my rack. D'oh. That's what I did in Scotland, worked a treat. How did I forget that? Problem solved.
As you were.


----------



## mmmmartin (20 May 2015)

User13710 said:


> Shorts and legwarmers, short-sleeved shirts and armwarmers, l/s baselayer, gilet, lightweight Montane jacket against rain and as an extra windproof layer.


Pretty much what I'm taking, plus swimming trunks, obvs.


----------



## User482 (20 May 2015)

StuartG said:


> Southern have announced that if the rail strike goes ahead there will be no, nacht, zero trains on Tuesday. You can use your advance ticket on Wednesday. Thameslink will only be operating a very limited service until 'mid-afternoon' with long queues (no bikes?). These strikes are normally settled ahead of time but I have a feeling that it suits this government not to settle as pissed off commuters on Tuesday morning are just the ticket when you are proposing to tighten up on strike ballots.
> 
> Anybody interested in riding back to London if the weather is fair? I plan to take a little more than 'commuter' lights as contingency as I would be unlikely to make London before nightfall. A reverse GPX of the Friday Night ride might also be useful to have. Anybody?


Bristol is too far to ride so getting home is going to be interesting. A travelodge in Brighton might be my best bet.


----------



## velovoice (20 May 2015)

User482 said:


> Bristol is too far to ride so getting home is going to be interesting. A travelodge in Brighton might be my best bet.


Yeah, we live near Luton. We have tickets for the 1908 direct service straight home but from what Thameslink are saying, I'm having similar thoughts.


----------



## User482 (20 May 2015)

User said:


> If the strike is still on, I have a flat in Brighton with sleeping accommodation for 2 -6 people, depending on how close they are.



You're a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## velovoice (20 May 2015)

We can supply two people who are sufficiently close. (Thanks Adrian! Very kind offer - I'll speak to Adam later tonight and get back to you!)

ETA: of course if trains are running, we would not dream of imposing!


----------



## frank9755 (20 May 2015)

We're going to leave the car in Newhaven so we can drive back to London early on Tuesday morning. 
We could take one more, but you would need to switch to the Monday midnight ferry.


----------



## mmmmartin (20 May 2015)

StuartG said:


> Southern have announced that if the rail strike goes ahead there will be no, nacht, zero trains on Tuesday.


Have they? The Southern homepage says, as of this moment (my bold)
*Industrial action may affect National Rail services on Monday 25 and Tuesday 26 May*
Members of the RMT and TSSA Unions that work for track and infrastructure operator Network Rail have announced that they are planning to take industrial action on Bank Holiday Monday 25 May and Tuesday 26 May. However, further t*alks between Network Rail and the Trades Unions are currently taking place, which may still lead to resolution *of the dispute.
Should the industrial action go ahead there is likely to be severe disruption to rail services on Monday 25 and Tuesday 26 May, although t*his is likely to vary considerably by route,* so you are strongly advised to check with the relevant train company before travelling.
More information on the timetables that will operate on the 25 and 26 May will be available on this page of the National Rail Enquiries website from the afternoon of Thursday 21 May onwards. Please note, that as *the planned industrial action will affect routes differently (because of differing rail signalling systems, for instance), it is likely that more information will be available on some routes than others*. Full timetables for the 25 and 26 May are currently expected to be available from Saturday 23 May onwards.
So they seem to be saying the trains might run - the strike is due to finish at 5pm. We're supposed to dock at 3.30pm so it is quite possible that a ride to Brighton, where the trains should start about 5pm, might be the best bet. 
Some staff will work through the strike so there will be some trains all day (though not many, I think.)


----------



## StuAff (20 May 2015)

I am unable to help on the accommodation front, and my place is in the wrong direction for most of you anyway. Hope it all gets resolved..
What I can help with, should you need it, is those last minute emergencies for those of you going via Pompey. List of bits I've got to hand follows:
Inner tubes: Lots of 700c 18-25mm, a few 28-37mm, and a solitary 26" one. Don't think any of you are on 20", but if you are, sorry, I'm taking them all to Brussels.
Tyres: 700c 23mm and 25mm, a couple with light use, and a pair of each BNIB (Schwalbe One 23mm, Durano Plus 25mm).
Should anyone manage to forget bottles, I have quite a few brand new ones.
Tools, obviously. Two track pumps, and no, they're not covered in dust. Just checked the bikes over today, thank you very much.
Anything I don't have and you need buying, there's a Halfords round the corner and two decent bike shops within a couple of miles.


----------



## wanda2010 (20 May 2015)

@User - I might need to have a chat if the strike goes ahead.

@StuAff - very generous of you.


----------



## CharlieB (20 May 2015)

StuartG said:


> Anybody interested in riding back to London if the weather is fair? I plan to take a little more than 'commuter' lights as contingency as I would be unlikely to make London before nightfall. A reverse GPX of the Friday Night ride might also be useful to have. Anybody?


Quite possibly, Stuart. I've to be at work without fail on Wednesday.


----------



## StuartG (20 May 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> Have they? The Southern homepage says, as of this moment (my bold)
> *Industrial action may affect National Rail services on Monday 25 and Tuesday 26 May*



They tweeted this ....


----------



## mmmmartin (20 May 2015)

blimey, where is that? I just took the above quote from its very own web page.


----------



## velovoice (20 May 2015)

@mmmmartin 's recommendation is our Plan A i.e. cycle along to Brighton where Thameslink and Southern trains start and hope something will be running. 

@User - if that does not work out, we may be asking at very short notice if your kind offer is still open! (@Flying Dodo did suggest a Plan C: cycle home...! Er, no.)


----------



## Andrew Br (20 May 2015)

We need to be home by Tuesday night so we can't risk the strike and we've hired a car from Brighton. The cost of the hire is 1/2 of what we paid for the trains. By the time we've put fuel in, it'll still end up cheaper.
I only hope that Virgin are true to their word and we can get refunds.


----------



## StuartG (20 May 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> blimey, where is that? I just took the above quote from its very own web page.


https://twitter.com/southernrailuk


----------



## Andrew Br (20 May 2015)

srw said:


> The feeling of the extra weight up high makes riding interesting - it'll take a few miles to get used to the higher centre of gravity, and honking is ... Interesting.



Like Stu, I've got an SQR Carradice (Tour in my case) but I don't like what it does to the bike when it's full, especially when I'm out of the saddle.
I'm taking the Disco (baby !) on this tour so (look away now Simon) I've fitted a rack . It mounts on the QR and a new seatpost clamp and my gear goes in an Orleib Rackpack. Tools and bike clothing will be in a Decathlon handle-bar bag.
I tried this set-up on the recent CC Manchester-Llandudno ride and it worked very well, even when I was grimping up that last bastard hill into Llandudno.
Mud guarding is taken care of by part of a crud-catcher supplemented by an ass-saver. It doesn't help following riders but it stops me getting a grit and cold water enema. No front guard so my legs and feet will get wet if it does rain.
Which of course it won't .

We're looking forward to seeing you all .


----------



## srw (20 May 2015)

Depending on the goodwill of @rvw acting as taxi driver (while I drink beer)  or on your own navigation skills we can offer a couple of rooms in Guildford on Tuesday evening for those going West, and can certainly take @CharlieB back to Chesham (wivva Brommie) if he wants.

I wonder if pooling resources to hire a van or a minibus, or both, would be worth contemplating.

For once, I suspect the RMT will press on with the strike - as someone upthread points out there's more political mileage to be gained by the government standing firm than compromising. That's the trouble with the labour movement these days - more strategic thinking would save them from a few pyrrhic victories. Not that I think Davey C has a great deal of strategic thinking either...


----------



## StuAff (20 May 2015)

srw said:


> Depending on the goodwill of @rvw acting as taxi driver (while I drink beer)  or on your own navigation skills we can offer a couple of rooms in Guildford on Tuesday evening for those going West, and can certainly take @CharlieB back to Chesham (wivva Brommie) if he wants.
> 
> I wonder if pooling resources to hire a van or a minibus, or both, would be worth contemplating.
> 
> For once, I suspect the RMT will press on with the strike - as someone upthread points out there's more political mileage to be gained by the government standing firm than compromising. That's the trouble with the labour movement these days - more strategic thinking would save them from a few pyrrhic victories. Not that I think Davey C has a great deal of strategic thinking either...


I've had that thought- not that Labour ever wielded much influence over industrial action, but Dave certainly doesn't, and the more militant sections of the union movement see his government as one to be challenged not worked with. Both sides want to make a point, when they're both trying to make the wrong point, unfortunately.


----------



## srw (20 May 2015)

Actually, thinking further, given @User482 and @theclaud to (say) Reading or Slough, @velovoice and @Flying Dodo to Bedfordshire and @CharlieB and me to Buckinghamshire, hiring a van for the bikes and a large car for the bodies - or putting the bodies in a cab and hiring a van for the bikes - might not be a bad idea. We can put the Western Britons up in Bucks for the night if necessary - the only downside (for all of us) is that I need to be in Central London for 8am on Wednesday, but the first Great Western train of the morning is unlikely to be that busy.

Have I forgotten anyone going elsewhere in the same sort of direction?


----------



## StuartG (20 May 2015)

BBC London News tonight said the talks were positive and Network Rail was hopeful. I shall be delighted to be proved wrong. 

Watch your Twitter feeds ...


----------



## theclaud (21 May 2015)

wanda2010 said:


> I'm struggling with this 'travelling light' objective. Aiming to take my Carradice longflap and a bar bag, but having doubts. It's not the amount of clothing that's the problem, it's the 'other stuff' that's bulking out the bag. Will repack a few more times tonight and do a test ride.


I intend to bring a lock, which you are welcome to share if that helps.


----------



## theclaud (21 May 2015)

srw said:


> Actually, thinking further, given @User482 and @theclaud to (say) Reading or Slough, @velovoice and @Flying Dodo to Bedfordshire and @CharlieB and me to Buckinghamshire, hiring a van for the bikes and a large car for the bodies - or putting the bodies in a cab and hiring a van for the bikes - might not be a bad idea. We can put the Western Britons up in Bucks for the night if necessary - the only downside (for all of us) is that I need to be in Central London for 8am on Wednesday, but the first Great Western train of the morning is unlikely to be that busy.
> 
> Have I forgotten anyone going elsewhere in the same sort of direction?



Is this a strike plan? I'm desperately trying to finish something at work before signing off, and I don't have the slightest clue what's going on, but I am a relatively low maintenance sofa guest if anyone is offering.


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 May 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> Here's the bit that we'll recce on Friday morning - sending Martin on ahead if we think that the gravel is treacherous...
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...x0000000000000000:0x2975fe37f55c8ca7?hl=en-GB



The GPX file for this possible diversion on the way out of Brix can be found here.

Also, for anyone who'd previously downloaded the Bayeux to Honfleur GPX, the actual start point of Brasserie de L’Europe is 2 blocks to the west of where the file showed the start point. Updated file here. 

RidewithGPS put lots of unnecessary trackpoints on routes, and as as I know Garmin devices really don't like too many, you can always run the files through something like bikehike, which has an option to reduce the number.


----------



## redfalo (21 May 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> That;s fine and dandy when you're on your own. When a patched tube fails (as they do) with 30 people hanging around waiting for you, it's embarrassing.


It's actually quite annoying when you're on your own as well. Hence I meticulously check each patched tube a day after I fixed it. Every one in a while, a patch turns out not to be fully air-tight, and then the tube goes into the bin.


----------



## redfalo (21 May 2015)

Anyone else staying in Brix on Fridays night? Kat and I will ride up there, following this route: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hirtjcxelwckuedc


----------



## redfalo (21 May 2015)

StuartG said:


> Anybody interested in riding back to London if the weather is fair? I plan to take a little more than 'commuter' lights as contingency as I would be unlikely to make London before nightfall. A reverse GPX of the Friday Night ride might also be useful to have. Anybody?



Yes - cycling back looks like best option for us if trains are bust. Here's the FNRttC London to Newhaven track: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kprlwymmvhppuaay


----------



## srw (21 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> Is this a strike plan? I'm desperately trying to finish something at work before signing off, and I don't have the slightest clue what's going on, but I am a relatively low maintenance sofa guest if anyone is offering.


Yup. It all depends on the goodwill of @rvw to help implement it, but she's usually a helpful sort. Once upon a time there was a plan for her to have a hired van this weekend anyway, to transport some very large plants in very large pots, but I think that plan has gone to pot (as it were).

She'll probably be along in an hour or so to comment when she gets into the office.


----------



## rvw (21 May 2015)

(One hour later)...

Happy to hire a van for bikes, if someone else can bring/hire a car for remaining bodies heading north-west: a van will only take 3, i.e. one in addition to @srw and me.

I've bunged in a request to the local van hire place to see if something is available: I'll keep people updated.


----------



## srw (21 May 2015)

*Strike backup plans*
Potential bodies to Bucks:
@User482 and @theclaud - you'd be welcome to stay with us overnight and I can take you to Slough or Reading stupidly early on Wednesday morning.
@CharlieB - if you don't want to ride into London
@velovoice and @Flying Dodo - we can take you home from ours in the car or the van
@lilolee - my memory is that you're somewhere in the Maidenhead area - if this plan goes ahead are you interested?

I make that six plus me - @dellzeqq or anyone else: is there anyone else trying to get to points west of London?

For that many, unless someone is willing to leave a car at Newhaven and drive it to Buckinghamshire I'd suggest a taxi. There's a very reliable local company who can provide a people carrier; it'll probably be cheaper than the train.


----------



## rvw (21 May 2015)

Quick update - I can get a short wheelbase transit for £48 or a long wheelbase for £66. But the hire place only have one of each left, so I probably need to book today.

I'll be in a meeting from 11am-1pm - can we have a straw poll of those interested? I may be able to put in a provisional booking and confirm tomorrow morning.


----------



## User482 (21 May 2015)

rvw said:


> Quick update - I can get a short wheelbase transit for £48 or a long wheelbase for £66. But the hire place only have one of each left, so I probably need to book today.
> 
> I'll be in a meeting from 11am-1pm - can we have a straw poll of those interested? I may be able to put in a provisional booking and confirm tomorrow morning.



Thanks for the offer! I don't think it makes a great deal of difference to me if I go with your plan and go home from Reading, or stay in Brighton (assuming there's floorspace chez @User) and take a train from there. So I'll fit in with what's easiest.


----------



## srw (21 May 2015)

rvw said:


> Quick update - I can get a short wheelbase transit for £48 or a long wheelbase for £66. But the hire place only have one of each left, so I probably need to book today.
> 
> I'll be in a meeting from 11am-1pm - can we have a straw poll of those interested? I may be able to put in a provisional booking and confirm tomorrow morning.


Get the short wheelbase, which as we discovered in Bordeaux will happily take a dozen bikes. One of the blankets is in the car, the others are in the garage.

Even if just takes bikes belonging to me, @velovoice and @Flying Dodo it'll save hassle. For comparison the train fare from Newhaven to home is £37.80!


----------



## lilolee (21 May 2015)

srw said:


> *Strike backup plans*
> Potential bodies to Bucks:
> @User482 and @theclaud - you'd be welcome to stay with us overnight and I can take you to Slough or Reading stupidly early on Wednesday morning.
> @CharlieB - if you don't want to ride into London
> ...



This sounds great. Of course I will ask if I can be dropped off at junction 11 please, as I will probably drop my car off at Byfleet.


----------



## velovoice (21 May 2015)

@srw I'll leave it to @Flying Dodo to confirm but I think we're feeling favourable towards this.


----------



## StuartG (21 May 2015)

The smaller of the two unions has settled (3000 workers). Talks continue with the RMT (16000 workers). Fingers crossed.


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 May 2015)

velovoice said:


> @srw I'll leave it to @Flying Dodo to confirm but I think we're feeling favourable towards this.



Yes, seems like a good plan.


----------



## CharlieB (21 May 2015)

srw said:


> *Strike backup plans*
> Potential bodies to Bucks:
> @User482 and @theclaud - you'd be welcome to stay with us overnight and I can take you to Slough or Reading stupidly early on Wednesday morning.
> @CharlieB - if you don't want to ride into London
> ...


 Many thanks, S
I'd be up for sharing on that please.
C


----------



## rvw (21 May 2015)

A van is now booked. Even if the strike does get called off, it'll probably be quicker than faffing with trains, and leave the bike spaces on those trains for others.

I have not yet done anything about a taxi - I'll talk to @srw this evening about that.


----------



## CharlieB (21 May 2015)

It's off, apparently.


----------



## StuartG (21 May 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-32832191 - phew!


----------



## StuAff (21 May 2015)

Phew! Glad that got sorted out.
Have just been to the Ferry Port to collect my Euros for Sunday (have to go back as I was too early, grr). Simon, Susie and Martin are on their way shortly. Conversation was perfectly amicable, a certain subject was not broached. Water under the ferry keel....Looking forward to many pictures and tales of derring-do. And then trying to out-do them


----------



## rvw (21 May 2015)

A check on the National Rail Planner shows that for @srw to get back to Amersham would take 3 hours, with 3 changes, and cost £37.80. Multiply that up by (?) 5 or so, and the van-plus-taxi option will still make a lot of sense. Unless folk would really prefer the train, I'll keep the van booked!


----------



## User482 (21 May 2015)

rvw said:


> A check on the National Rail Planner shows that for @srw to get back to Amersham would take 3 hours, with 3 changes, and cost £37.80. Multiply that up by (?) 5 or so, and the van-plus-taxi option will still make a lot of sense. Unless folk would really prefer the train, I'll keep the van booked!



I'll duck out if you don't mind - I have a direct train booked to Bristol.


----------



## srw (21 May 2015)

Gilberts are quoting £195 for a cab for six people from Newhaven to Amersham. I don't think a smaller car would be much cheaper. So the van plus taxi would cost (in round numbers) £250. Since the rail unions and Network Rail have seen sense and come to some sort of compromise I think the possible candidates are:
@lilolee to Chertsey
Me and @CharlieB to Amersham
@velovoice and @Flying Dodo to Bedfordshire

At £50 a head that's probably roughly even in cost (for all except Lee), and probably quicker. I'll leave the rest of you to accept or decline. We'll take a call this evening based on responses.


----------



## StuartG (21 May 2015)

rvw said:


> A check on the National Rail Planner shows that for @srw to get back to Amersham would take 3 hours, with 3 changes, and cost £37.80.


I paid £5.30 to London albeit with a 33% discount through the Southern website. Just got to hope I don't get thrown off on the 7pm rule which, like TMN, I had completely forgotten.


----------



## velovoice (21 May 2015)

I will double-check with @Flying Dodo but as we have direct Brighton-Luton tickets at very reasonable advance fares, we may just take a punt on being able to get on a train and go straight home. WIll let you know as soon as possible @rvw and @srw 
Thanks for your willingness to pick this up and run with it - and time spent!


----------



## AKA Bob (21 May 2015)

srw said:


> Yup. It all depends on the goodwill of @rvw to help implement it, but she's usually a helpful sort. Once upon a time there was a plan for her to have a hired van this weekend anyway, to transport some very large plants in very large pots, but I think that plan has gone to pot (as it were).
> 
> She'll probably be along in an hour or so to comment when she gets into the office.



Rachel and I are also up for a Van share and would be very happy for a Maidenhead or Reading drop off point. Can we join the consortium ?


----------



## AKA Bob (21 May 2015)

AKA Bob said:


> Rachel and I are also up for a Van share and would be very happy for a Maidenhead or Reading drop off point. Can we join the consortium ?



Now the strike is suspended we will probably stick to the Trains.


----------



## Andrew Br (21 May 2015)

We've cancelled the hire car and we're reverting to Plan A; train from Newhaven Harbour to Victoria, mad dash to Euston and then up (or down if you're a rail buff) to MCR.
The bikes are ready: lubed, wheels and brakes checked, tyres User10571ed and pumped up.
Helen's bike is rocking a new rear tyre (Panaracer Gravelking, 26mm if you're interested; it measures 25mm on her wheels) and a cassette that goes up to 32.
I had a puncture during the week so I've put a new tube in the rear tyre and added sealant. Tyres are old, but still in good nick GP4 Seasons. They're 28mm but they measure 30mm on my new wheels .
I'm carrying the lock, pump and tools while Helen has her own tubes, patches and levers. We'll both have a can of tyre sealant in case of emergencies.

I think we're good to go .

.


----------



## srw (21 May 2015)

AKA Bob said:


> Now the strike is suspended we will probably stick to the Trains.


Rapid change of decision!

It looks as if the van is off - either that or it'll be just the two of us with a bike rattling around in the back.


----------



## rvw (21 May 2015)

srw said:


> Rapid change of decision!
> 
> It looks as if the van is off - either that or it'll be just the two of us with a bike rattling around in the back.


It certainly looks as if a car will be fine. That would still have space for one extra body plus bike - @CharlieB and @lilolee can fight it out! (Or we could see if we can fit 4 people, 2 normal bikes and a brommie in, but it would be a squeeze! )

I'll cancel the van first thing tomorrow.


----------



## lilolee (21 May 2015)

^OK

I'll be on folder anyway so will now get the train back to Pompey, or if there is space that would nice. I have worked out Leatherhead is better.


----------



## theclaud (21 May 2015)

I'm still not really across all this, but I have a ticket and reservation on the 08:28 from Swansea to Fratton, I have Frank's number, and I have looked at Google Maps and established the relative positions of the station, pub and ferry terminal. Hope to see you tomorrow.


----------



## rvw (21 May 2015)

lilolee said:


> ^OK
> 
> I'll be on folder anyway so will now get the train back to Pompey, or if there is space that would nice. I have worked out Leatherhead is better.


With a folder it will be easier - I suggest I meet you all off the ferry and we see what fits best. Then whoever doesn't fit will still be able to get the train.


----------



## StuAff (21 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> I'm still not really across all this, but I have a ticket and reservation on the 08:28 from Swansea to Fratton, I have Frank's number, and I have looked at Google Maps and established the relative positions of the station, pub and ferry terminal. Hope to see you tomorrow.


Sounds like you've got it covered.


----------



## swansonj (21 May 2015)

lilolee said:


> ^OK
> 
> I'll be on folder anyway so will now get the train back to Pompey, or if there is space that would nice. *I have worked out Leatherhead is better*.


Not a phrase that this particular resident of Leatherhead is used to hearing...


----------



## lilolee (21 May 2015)

swansonj said:


> Not a phrase that this particular resident of Leatherhead is used to hearing...



Oh I like to spread my joy to all corners


----------



## lilolee (21 May 2015)

rvw said:


> With a folder it will be easier - I suggest I meet you all off the ferry and we see what fits best. Then whoever doesn't fit will still be able to get the train.


Thank you very kindly


----------



## Andrew Br (21 May 2015)

lilolee said:


> Oh I like to spread my joy to all corners



So do we all (given a chance), but what about Leatherhead ?


----------



## frank9755 (21 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> I'm still not really across all this, but I have a ticket and reservation on the 08:28 from Swansea to Fratton, I have Frank's number, and I have looked at Google Maps and established the relative positions of the station, pub and ferry terminal. Hope to see you tomorrow.



I was hoping you would summarise the thread for the benefit of those who have been too busy to keep up...


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 May 2015)

I got around to checking over my bike, fitting new tyres etc etc.

I spotted something...............









It's a bit worrying isn't it? It was a nice bling thing as well. Torqued up to the correct specified 6 Nm, so it shouldn't have done that!

Good job I have a spare.


----------



## frank9755 (21 May 2015)

Good to spot it now. I've had those go before.

Anyone know if Miranda @Mice is coming?


----------



## lilolee (21 May 2015)

Andrew Br said:


> So do we all (given a chance), but what about Leatherhead ?


I feel they need our love more than most


----------



## User10571 (21 May 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> I got around to checking over my bike, fitting new tyres etc etc.
> 
> I spotted something...............
> 
> ...


Lucky it wasn't the bits beneath the clamp.
They tend to be spendy IME.
Enjoy the ride, (all of you!)


----------



## Mice (21 May 2015)

frank9755 said:


> Good to spot it now. I've had those go before.
> 
> Anyone know if @Mice is coming?



I know! 

Sadly not on this trip. Sorry to miss you - have a blast!

Mice


----------



## StuAff (21 May 2015)

Titus and Rachel on their way (well, they will be in 25 minutes).


----------



## srw (22 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> I'm still not really across all this,


I'm going to take personal credit for getting the strike called off - all the contingency plans were in place so the strike was clearly pointless.

I'll shortly be getting up to go into the first half of my meeting. Here's hoping I can concentrate on the matters in hand for long enough, and manage to slip out in time to get the train I'm chasing.


----------



## User482 (22 May 2015)

In a similar vein, I re-proofed my jacket in a bid for dry weather.


----------



## theclaud (22 May 2015)

I can report that Midge bars are not ideally suited to the sort of bike storage on Swansea mainline trains. First casualty: one bar end plug. Could have found it, but I'd have missed the connection. Anyone still at home got a spare? Anyway I am on the Portsmouth train, and all set for a snooze.


----------



## User482 (22 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> I can report that Midge bars are not ideally suited to the sort of bike storage on Swansea mainline trains. First casualty: one bar end plug. Could have found it, but I'd have missed the connection. Anyone still at home got a spare? Anyway I am on the Portsmouth train, and all set for a snooze.


I've put one in my bag.


----------



## theclaud (22 May 2015)

User482 said:


> I've put one in my bag.


Thanks!


----------



## wanda2010 (22 May 2015)

My idea of light travelling.


----------



## theclaud (22 May 2015)

Is the Carradice getting bigger, or the bike getting smaller?


----------



## wanda2010 (22 May 2015)

1108 train cancelled. Oh joy.


----------



## wanda2010 (22 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> Is the Carradice getting bigger, or the bike getting smaller?



Bike


----------



## wanda2010 (22 May 2015)

Train to Brighton then to Portsmouth


----------



## frank9755 (22 May 2015)

We're at Brighton now. Got the earlier train so looking forward to joining @StuartG in the pub!


----------



## StuAff (22 May 2015)

frank9755 said:


> We're at Brighton now. Got the earlier train so looking forward to joining @StuartG in the pub!


…is the correct answer.


----------



## StuAff (22 May 2015)

wanda2010 said:


> Train to Brighton then to Portsmouth


? Seems an extremely odd way to go about.


----------



## theclaud (22 May 2015)

Pissing with rain in Southampton. I blame @User482.


----------



## CharlieB (22 May 2015)

Oh @r5e, feck, etcetera. 
On the train from Waterloo, and just realised I've left my waterproof in the office, where I had to go in unexpectedly this morning.
It had just better not rain.


----------



## theclaud (22 May 2015)

CharlieB said:


> Oh @r5e, feck, etcetera.
> On the train from Waterloo, and just realised I've left my waterproof in the office, where I had to go in unexpectedly this morning.
> It had just better not rain.


You've only got to make it from the station to the pub...


----------



## StuAff (22 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> Pissing with rain in Southampton. I blame @User482.


Dry here now, rain hopefully going west...


----------



## StuAff (22 May 2015)

Emergency personal shopper available if needed...


----------



## redfalo (22 May 2015)

On the 12:02 train from Victoria, despite Kat having a visitation en route to station. I'm afraid this means I'm now in the posession of a patched inner tube. Not a word to the boss, right?


----------



## Aperitif (22 May 2015)

redfalo said:


> On the 12:02 train from Victoria, despite Kat having a visitation en route to station. I'm afraid this means I'm now in the posession of a patched inner tube. Not a word to the boss, right?








"Don't mention the patch!"


----------



## Aperitif (22 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> Emergency personal shopper available if needed...


Get me half a dozen Kernel IPA and a 'sharing' bag of salt and vinegar please, Stu. Not too chilled, ta.


----------



## StuAff (22 May 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Get me half a dozen Kernel IPA and a 'sharing' bag of salt and vinegar please, Stu. Not too chilled, ta.


----------



## theclaud (22 May 2015)

I am in the pub!


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> I am in the pub!


I wish I could say I'm surprised.........


----------



## Aperitif (22 May 2015)

martint235 said:


> I wish I could say I'm surprised.........


I wish I could say I'm Claudine...


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2015)

Aperitif said:


> I wish I could say I'm Claudine...


The similarities are un-nerving.....


----------



## Aperitif (22 May 2015)

martint235 said:


> The similarities are un-nerving.....


As are your and Stu's familiarity with bicycles and hospitals...maybe there's something a little Fawlty about you two too?
My capabilities are not a patch on Claud... "Don't mention the patch, you idiot!"


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2015)

Aperitif said:


> As are your and Stu's familiarity with bicycles and hospitals...maybe there's something a little Fawlty about you two too?
> My capabilities are not a patch on Claud... "Don't mention the patch, you idiot!"


Hey I've not had to go to a hospital in a non-english speaking country for years!! Years I tell you.


----------



## srw (22 May 2015)

Five of us in Fratton - line up the beers!


----------



## srw (22 May 2015)

Six of us. I can't count.


----------



## StuAff (22 May 2015)

The rest, et moi, in the Ship & Castle


----------



## srw (22 May 2015)




----------



## StuAff (22 May 2015)

Team Frank are on their way, hopefully with further Adu. Michael hadn't made it to the pub by 1430, possibly still in the shower


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 May 2015)

Waiting in a line.......


----------



## frank9755 (22 May 2015)

We're on the ferry!


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 May 2015)

The Fridays' invasion of Normandy is underway. Once we've had a drink of course. It's very civilised on board.


----------



## StuAff (22 May 2015)

I'll be packing tomorrow. My plan for Monday (as first full day) is for a packed programme, here are some visual clues:


----------



## rvw (22 May 2015)

Bon voyage les Vendredis!


----------



## StuAff (23 May 2015)

All packed, ready to go....


----------



## Aperitif (23 May 2015)

Err.., Stu...they've all gone mate. 
Those pavé don't look very rough either. And if you're near Dunkirk this weekend...avoid hospitals and get back safely. Many didn't a while back.
(Chain's slack)


----------



## User10571 (23 May 2015)

Stu, have I got it wrong?
Isn't yours a different ride?
How about starting a thread about that?
I'm sure we'll be interested in how you get on.
Apologies, and tell me if I have it wrong.


----------



## StuAff (23 May 2015)

User10571 said:


> Stu, have I got it wrong?
> Isn't yours a different ride?
> How about starting a thread about that?
> Apologies, and tell me if I have it wrong.


Indeed it is...starting a whole other thread about it did seem excessive, but I'll probably do that...
No apologies needed.


----------



## User10571 (23 May 2015)

Get on your bike!
That is all.


----------



## StuAff (23 May 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Err.., Stu...they've all gone mate.
> Those pavé don't look very rough either. And if you're near Dunkirk this weekend...avoid hospitals and get back safely. Many didn't a while back.
> (Chain's slack)


Chain's not slack. Pavé was laid properly, hence not rough. Not going anywhere near Dunkirk....


----------



## StuAff (23 May 2015)

User10571 said:


> Get on your bike!


Will be, tomorrow......


----------



## srw (23 May 2015)

Brix to Bayeux, via Valognes, Utah Beach and Carentan. I've been bumped from the Hotel Le Bayeux and am slumming it in the annexe of the Domains de Bayeux - an 18th century post-revolutionary château with a mere hectare of garden.

The fates have been kind to us - one mechanical which was bodgeable until lunchtime and the bike shop, a tailwind by the coast and a fine afternoon.

And a spot of friendly rivalry with the velo club de Bayeux-St Lo enabling a few of us to stretch our legs on a brand new stretch of tarmac. They were nonplussed by @CharlieB overtaking then uphill on his Brompton, surprised by big Michael doing the same with two large panniers and a saddlebag, and merely sanguine when I outpaced them as well.


----------



## User482 (23 May 2015)

I believe that they were hanging back to look at Susie. A wink was mentioned. ..


----------



## rvw (23 May 2015)

srw said:


> I've been bumped from the Hotel Le Bayeux.


Why? Did they manage to lose the booking?

Still, at least you have a bed somewhere...


----------



## Aperitif (23 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> Chain's not slack. Pavé was laid properly, hence not rough. Not going anywhere near Dunkirk....


Ok - it's not slack, it's lellow.


----------



## srw (24 May 2015)

Bayeux to Honfleur. Lots of hill. Lots of traffic. Lots of time. Ug.


----------



## srw (24 May 2015)

Just the right amount of beer, food, calvados and company. The rabbit is content.


----------



## User10571 (24 May 2015)

Hah!


----------



## Flying Dodo (25 May 2015)

A quick summary. 

Great company, lovely quiet windy country roads, mainly nice smooth tarmac, only 2 bits of broken glass spotted on the road, nice & sunny, generally very courteous drivers, delicious food.

Here's a question for you to ponder on. Why haven't the French thought of pedestrianising or at least restricting car access to their town centres? For example Bayeaux is an incredibly stunning medieval town with narrow street (like the Shambles in York) yet cars are going through. All the seaside towns we've passed through are jammed solid with cars. Madness.

Anyway, enough ranting, time for a bike ride!


----------



## Aperitif (25 May 2015)

The answer to your question about traffic is easy, Adam. The French would like their medieval towns and resorts to feel a little Tati.

Allez cats!


----------



## srw (25 May 2015)

Mmm. A delightful day, apart from the steep downhill. A floating teatray, a perfect downhill avenue verte, a speed radar that flashed an angry red at me, a Calva and coffee in the sun after rice pudding cake. Oh, and crowds of French people cheering us* on.

All our mechanicals seemed to come at once, but none really detained us. A broken chain (quick linked), a bulging tyre (replaced), a Brompton rear puncture (mended impressively quickly), a split tyre (booted), a stuck chain (freed) and a puncture. The statto in me wants to observe that clustering is a feature of Poisson processes, but that would be dull so I won't.

*they might not have been waiting for us : one of the local clubs was organising a race which partly coincided with our route.


----------



## Aperitif (26 May 2015)

Bonjour.
Slightly off topic, but in the best interests of keeping a Brest of things, is this you @frank9755 ? The AUK jersey wearer looks potentially as debonair...as in 'get an Eiffel of that guy!'





A pic from a thread I glanced at on YACF earlier today...


----------



## StuartG (26 May 2015)

Oh Aperitif, how prescient. Yesterday on the final leg of the tour a significant section of the Normandy population lined the D2 between Saane St-Just and Brachy and marshalls were assigned to every junction to cheer and speed us on our way. Much appreciated.

As probably were the participants in some road race who failed miserably to catch and take us. The spirit of Crecy lives on!


----------



## frank9755 (26 May 2015)

^^ That is indeed me, clapping in Ray Kelly and @swarm_catcher at the finish last time. It's a picture that crops up quite a bit.

There's also this one, taken about 10 minutes later by one of Els' friends, when we were back in the hall, which was used in the official magazine and which I've also spotted from time to time in other places.





I'm a bit sleepy today, so not read the long posts above yet - only looked at the pictures! We got the ferry back overnight and, thanks to the Leffe in Dieppe, I slept very well, but they woke us up at about 3:30, a good hour before the sun came up.


----------



## User482 (26 May 2015)

I love cycling in France.


----------



## Andrew Br (26 May 2015)

We're home.
It was rather tighter than we liked getting the connection at Euston but we just made it.
We love cycling in France.


----------



## mmmmartin (26 May 2015)

is the best bit the cycling in france, or the fridays? i suspect the fridays are the icing on the _caik_
certainly it was a brilliant trip. lovely company, great weather, good roads, all good. and a short trip such as this one mean workers need only a very few days off work. so if there were to be another one, it might get quite a good turn-out. and of course, it need not be in france - maybe we could do a coast-to-coast, or way-of-the roses tour? perhaps in future years.


----------



## wanda2010 (27 May 2015)

Another great trip. Disco lights showerhead. Rigging up a washing line. Beer. Calvados. Guinness. Mary effortlessly sprinting up the hills remains a joy to watch. A line of cyclists following the curve of the road, in the sun. Pegasus Bridge and the boats.

Almost sad to be back.


----------



## CharlieB (27 May 2015)

Fantastic few days. The weather gods smiled upon us.
Apologies for having the only puncture of the weekend.
I don't believe a word about the disco lights (despite the flyers pinned up around le hotel).
Bird watchers - there was some discussion of the identity of a large brid of prey seen - after consulting some of my books at home with reference to the description, it may have been a marsh harrier. Although extremely endangered in the UK, they remain relatively stable in N. Europe. 
Finally, big thanks on my part to;
@frank9755 and Uta for donating me their room in Dieppe, after I booked a hotel 18km down the road.
@srw and @rvw for a swift lift all the way home from Newhaven.
@dellzeqq and @Agent Hilda and anyone else involved in the organisation of an amazing tour.


----------



## Gordon P (27 May 2015)

It was a great deal of fun. Today is rather surreal as having consulted the Norwegians & the Met we are packing rain & cold weather gear for Orkney - expected "feel like" temperatures of 4, 5 & 6 because of the NE wind.... Is this wise?
Many thanks to all who allowed me to jump the passport control queue so that I could catch the early train with Andrew & Helen. I hope all those who rode some of the way from Newhaven enjoyed themselves.
Don't forget to keep an eye on the Beer & Bridges 14th June ride https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ldn-bridges-and-beers-ride-june-14th.179634/ aka my 70th & Lonica's 60th birthday celebration - no details of the route yet but I am thinking of us starting at Look Mum No Hands at 1030, while @iLB starts from Hampton Court at the same time & we will meet in the middle at a bridge or somewhere they purvey beer! All welcome.


----------



## velovoice (27 May 2015)

So happy to have participated in this French excursion, in spite of recent flare up of knee problems*.
Thanks to everyone for encouragement and support especially Rachel (@AKA Bob is she on here??)
Bike and luggage system worked flawlessly and I seem to have remembered to turn the Garmin on and off at all the right times! 

Photos and thoughts to follow but current state of affairs seems to be: 

sunburnt face is peeling madly 
waist is about 1 inch smaller 
thighs 1 inch bigger 
Oh and no lingering effects from my fall on the stairs at the B&B Monday morning 

_* I have appointment on Friday with my sports masseur/corrective exercise guru to assess how to treat this current "crisis", then will look at long range plan. Knee replacements have always been on the cards, the only question has been 'when'. May be sooner rather than later. _


----------



## srw (27 May 2015)

velovoice said:


> waist is about 1 inch smaller




Lucky you. I seem to have put on about half a stone in the last week or so. Nothing at all to do with all the high-strength Belgian beer that @theclaud and @User482 made me drink. Oh no.


----------



## User482 (27 May 2015)

srw said:


> Lucky you. I seem to have put on about half a stone in the last week or so. Nothing at all to do with all the high-strength Belgian beer that @theclaud and @User482 made me drink. Oh no.



I seem to remember you refusing a most excellent Tripel...


----------



## srw (27 May 2015)

User482 said:


> I seem to remember you refusing a most excellent Tripel...


That's because it tasted like dishwater.

I think some photos are due on the Beer thread.


----------



## User482 (27 May 2015)

srw said:


> That's because it tasted like dishwater.
> 
> I think some photos are due on the Beer thread.



Seeing as we are in disagreement, I shall defer to @theclaud for a judgement on this matter.


----------



## srw (27 May 2015)

User482 said:


> Seeing as we are in disagreement, I shall defer to @theclaud for a judgement on this matter.


You (and she) couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## StuartG (27 May 2015)

srw said:


> I think some photos are due on the Beer thread.


Can't be bothered. So here they are. For personal privacy considerations and my life membership of AA no one (apart from @srw) is who they appear to be a La Retro:


----------



## CharlieB (27 May 2015)

Another big favour:
Does anyone have GPS tracks from Sunday and Monday, please?
My Garmin crashed yesterday and has lost the files.


----------



## User482 (27 May 2015)

srw said:


> You (and she) couldn't be more wrong.



Hops in beer - whatever next?

In other news, the work canteen doesn't sell calvados. This afternoon could drag...


----------



## User482 (27 May 2015)

CharlieB said:


> Another big favour:
> Does anyone have GPS tracks from Sunday and Monday, please?
> My Garmin crashed yesterday and has lost the files.



I'll upload mine at some point this week - will send you the links.


----------



## srw (27 May 2015)

User482 said:


> Hops in beer - whatever next?


There is chilli in a high street curry house vindaloo. That doesn't mean it's an attractive thing to eat.

Beer should be balanced between alcohol, malt and other flavouring agents and hops and other bittering agents - which is why Leffe is so moreish. That abominable Duvel Triple was utterly hop-dominated.


----------



## StuartG (27 May 2015)

CharlieB said:


> Another big favour:
> Does anyone have GPS tracks from Sunday and Monday, please?
> My Garmin crashed yesterday and has lost the files.


Maps & TCX from a Moto G I'm afraid but you can convert:

Saturday: http://www.mapmyride.com/workout/997124939
Sunday: http://www.mapmyride.com/workout/998552187
Monday: http://www.mapmyride.com/workout/999742645


----------



## User482 (27 May 2015)

srw said:


> There is chilli in a high street curry house vindaloo. That doesn't mean it's an attractive thing to eat.
> 
> Beer should be balanced between alcohol, malt and other flavouring agents and hops and other bittering agents - which is why Leffe is so moreish. That abominable Duvel Triple was utterly hop-dominated.



Leffe is overly sweet. Gueuze is dominated by sourness. Duvel tripel has a complex blend of aromatics and citrus notes that may be unappealing to the common palate, but is of great reward to the connoisseur.


----------



## theclaud (27 May 2015)

User482 said:


> Seeing as we are in disagreement, I shall defer to @theclaud for a judgement on this matter.


@srw is wrong. Obvs. And his views on tea are bordering on the absurd. But he is excellent drinking company, with the added bonus that he leaves the best stuff for me. The Duvel Tripel Hop was just luvverly. He did have a Westmalle Tripel, though, which is bloody good stuff, so you've got to watch him.

Thanks, Fridayspeeps. For everything.


----------



## srw (27 May 2015)

User482 said:


> Leffe is overly sweet. Gueuze is dominated by sourness. Duvel tripel has a complex blend of aromatics and citrus notes that may be unappealing to the common palate, but is of great reward to the connoisseur.


You couldn't be more wrong... to coin a phrase.


----------



## Andrew Br (27 May 2015)

CharlieB said:


> Another big favour:
> Does anyone have GPS tracks from Sunday and Monday, please?
> My Garmin crashed yesterday and has lost the files.



You can download GPX files from these:-

https://www.strava.com/activities/312445632
https://www.strava.com/activities/312445644

(Click the spanner on the LHS and then "Download GPX).

Let me know if it doesn't work.


----------



## redfalo (27 May 2015)

Cycling with the Fridays is always magic - even in plain daylight, and especially if it's a tour. This one was no exception whatsoever. Great company, a meticulously planned route, benign weather. Time flew by, and at the same time on day 2 it already felt like we had been on the road for at least a week. Kat also loved it. What a blast - I'm already looking forward to the Lowlands, as well as @Trickedem's July 18 night ride to Whitstable. I'll also try to organise another Brighton night ride after the summer break, probably in late September or early October. 

As only Strava premium members can download GPS tracks, I've uploaded the whole route here. Note that the route to Brix may be different than what you did, as Kat and I rode there on Friday night on our own. On the last day, you rode a different route after the ferry, when we were sorting out @mmmmartin 's tyre issues. 

That's a million to @dellzeqq !

Here are some photos. (more here: https://plus.google.com/photos/1012...101258385711830372076&authkey=CMyM1fjNzY7bjgE)










Job done - the ferry zuchtmeister.





Man on a mission















@dellzeqq asked me to take a good photo of the tiger at the Bruce Castle in Brix. I was in two minds which one to focus on, though. 





Hinge and bracket














"I wish you could see the bridge opening!"


----------



## Aperitif (27 May 2015)

Lovely selection of photos. Olaf. (Or should I say, 'Herr Schlankbeck'?)


----------



## mmmmartin (27 May 2015)

great photos, nice light, good composition. 
unusually for a cycle tour, my bike seems to be in better shape at the end than it was at the beginning.


----------



## StuartG (27 May 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> great photos, nice light, good composition.


And good food ...


----------



## dellzeqq (28 May 2015)




----------



## dellzeqq (28 May 2015)

Jenny - all you need is a kilt and you can join too!


----------



## dellzeqq (28 May 2015)

although you might not be as quick as the boys....


----------



## fimm (28 May 2015)

Good heavens! How many people?!!!


----------



## srw (28 May 2015)

fimm said:


> Good heavens! How many people?!!!


31. Counted every morning.


----------



## redfalo (28 May 2015)

fimm said:


> Good heavens! How many people?!!!


If you're inspired by this, have a look at this: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...of-the-low-countries-2015.168927/post-3434954


----------



## fimm (28 May 2015)

Is that an invitation? If so, thank you, but I have my holidays booked for this year (I'm also at the wrong end of the country, and although I think going on holiday with a bunch of people off the internet would be fun, I don't think I could convince my wonderful boyfriend...)


----------



## velovoice (28 May 2015)

I remember talking with somebody at some point this past weekend about bells that can be fitted to road bikes -- as recommended by @mmmmartin for all the Low Countries cycle paths we'll be on in September. Who was that?
Here are the drop bar Crane bells I was telling <insert name> about. I have the top cap mount version on my Surly Cross Check commuter and it is easy to reach and use. There are also versions for mounting on the head tube (as a spacer substitute) or handlebar (if you've got or can make space*). Only downside is, occasionally when setting off, my waist strap of my rucksack catches on the striker. (Not a problem of course when not wearing the rucksack!)

* Speaking of bar space... I also recall talking with @wanda2010 on the ferry home about how to create more space on narrow drop bars. I use this on my Enigma and this on my Puch (shown fitted here). The first is probably the more useful option for touring and still leaves room for a handlebar bag, even with cross top brake levers as also discussed. Unless of course you've got steering tube height above your stem, in which case the second one could be mounted so that it sits above everything else (not an option for me).


----------



## redfalo (28 May 2015)

fimm said:


> .... going on holiday with a bunch of people off the internet...



really funny to see how The Fridays appear to an outsider somebody not yet familiar with its magic.


----------



## martint235 (28 May 2015)

I wonder if that's part of the problem. When I started riding to the coast on a Friday night, back in 2011 or it may have been 2010,there weren't any outsiders. There were just people we hadn't met yet who hadn't discovered the pleasure of staying up all night. 

This is just an observation not a criticism of anyone. Even though I joined the Friday's when the club formed, even I sometimes feel intimidated by what it has become.


----------



## velovoice (28 May 2015)

The only changes I'm aware of are: we now pay £2/year and we have proper insurance. 
Looking ahead, it may be that we have more day rides and fewer night rides. 
But it's the same people (except a few people like you @martint235 aren't around as much, which is a shame) and the same vibe = rolling house party.


----------



## martint235 (28 May 2015)

velovoice said:


> The only changes I'm aware of are: we now pay £2/year and we have proper insurance.
> Looking ahead, it may be that we have more day rides and fewer night rides.
> But it's the same people (except a few people like you @martint235 aren't around as much, which is a shame) and the same vibe = rolling house party.


Again no criticism intended, I think an incredibly good idea has evolved, developed and changed into something it wasn't. I don't think the vibe is what it was. I can't put my finger on it and describe what has changed but it has. I've made many, many friends from riding to the coast in the middle of the night and gained so many fantastic memories. But what was "Hey, you fancy a laugh and breakfast in Brighton" has turned into "Do you really want to ride through the night and screw up your weekend".

It might be me. And I must admit I lost my mojo for quite a while there. But I'm back now and the Fridays just doesn't seem the same.


----------



## velovoice (28 May 2015)

martint235 said:


> Again no criticism intended, I think an incredibly good idea has evolved, developed and changed into something it wasn't. I don't think the vibe is what it was.* I can't put my finger on it and describe what has changed but it has..... But what was "Hey, you fancy a laugh and breakfast in Brighton" has turned into "Do you really want to ride through the night and screw up your weekend".
> 
> It might be me. *


Sounds like you answered your own question. 



martint235 said:


> I'm back now and the Fridays just doesn't seem the same.


Yep: day rides don't screw up your weekend - but you still have to plan for them.


----------



## redfalo (28 May 2015)

User13710 said:


> Intimidated? Oh dear . Do you mean too many lycra warriors?




Guys like these?


----------



## martint235 (28 May 2015)

That's the thing though, I've got night rides coming up but they are rides I'm looking forward to . The difference is they aren't FNRttC. 

I think you have to accept that it's a changed beast. It may still be me but I'm not the only one to have stopped riding them


----------



## frank9755 (28 May 2015)

Martin is right: things change and people change.
I've certainly changed plenty since Brighton in Feb 2010. Simon's changed too. So it's not suprising that Friday night rides aren't the same as they were. 
Was there a golden era? Maybe, but probably not the same era for all. 
All I know for certain is that the trip around Normandy was really great fun: with my favourite group of random people from the internet!


----------



## martint235 (28 May 2015)

Frank, as ever what I was aiming for but much better explained

Like many people, I owe an incredible amount to the FNRttC. 5 years ago if you'd told me I'd ride past Gatwick on a bike, I'd have laughed at you. If you said there was such a thing as LEL I'd have asked for you to be locked up. I have in no way repaid that debt but I have encouraged people who could go no further. I've cajoled people over Ditchling. I've ridden behind people who would otherwise be demoralised by being the back.

I'm not saying the Friday's are no more, just that it's changed. There shouldn't be "outsiders" though


----------



## User10571 (28 May 2015)

redfalo said:


> Cycling with the Fridays is always magic - even in plain daylight, and especially if it's a tour. This one was no exception whatsoever. Great company, a meticulously planned route, benign weather. Time flew by, and at the same time on day 2 it already felt like we had been on the road for at least a week. Kat also loved it. What a blast - I'm already looking forward to the Lowlands, as well as @Trickedem's July 18 night ride to Whitstable. I'll also try to organise another Brighton night ride after the summer break, probably in late September or early October.
> 
> As only Strava premium members can download GPS tracks, I've uploaded the whole route here. Note that the route to Brix may be different than what you did, as Kat and I rode there on Friday night on our own. On the last day, you rode a different route after the ferry, when we were sorting out @mmmmartin 's tyre issues.
> 
> ...



Some excellent images there, Olaf


----------



## redfalo (28 May 2015)

User13710 said:


> I'm not saying the Friday's are no more, just that it's changed. There shouldn't be "outsiders" though



Bad wording from my side - "people not yet familiar with the Fridays' magic" would have been the far better expression.


----------



## velovoice (28 May 2015)

Getting (slightly) back on topic... 
I am starting to put together my "ride report" over on my blog. I'm doing it day by day as otherwise it would take all day to do!
Here's Friday's doings. 
I'll try to get Saturday's (a lot more interesting!) done tomorrow night.


----------



## anothersam (30 May 2015)

fimm said:


> Good heavens! How many people?!!!





srw said:


> 31. Counted every morning.


Yes, but are they always emerging from the same bedrooms? Am keeping fingers crossed for a saucy sexcapades 'ride report', as cycling isn't the only continental pleasure…


----------



## frank9755 (30 May 2015)

Sorry Sam
What goes on tour stays on tour!


----------



## velovoice (30 May 2015)

My write up and photos for the first day (Brix to Bayeux) are up on my blog: http://velovoice.blogspot.co.uk/2015/05/the-fridays-tour-de-normandie-2015-day.html
Foodwise - we went from the ridiculous to the sublime!


----------



## srw (30 May 2015)

@velovoice 





Apparently it's a stylised tree - perhaps an apple tree? - that is derived from a recurring motif on the tapestry.*

Oddly, it looks a bit like a hop, which would be appropriate for an invasion of Kent, but I thought I remembered - and google confirms - that hops are a relatively recent introduction to the UK. The British Hop Association reports that they came over from the low countries in the 15th century. Quite rightly, the Brits were very suspicious of this newly fashionable excessively bitter and floral aromatic and took a long time to be persuaded that hopped beer was better than unhopped ale.


*Embroidery. But everyone calls it a tapestry.


----------



## velovoice (30 May 2015)

srw said:


> Apparently it's a stylised tree - perhaps an apple tree? - that is derived from a recurring motif on the tapestry.*


Thank you!



srw said:


> *Embroidery. But everyone calls it a tapestry.


YES! This has always bugged me.


----------



## StuAff (30 May 2015)

That lunch stop looks like L'Escapade...was it?


----------



## theclaud (30 May 2015)

srw said:


> the Brits were very suspicious of this newly fashionable excessively bitter and floral aromatic and took a long time to be persuaded that hopped beer was better than unhopped ale.


Thankfully, the silly buggers eventually came to their senses.


----------



## theclaud (30 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> That lunch stop looks like L'Escapade...was it?


That's the one.


----------



## StuAff (30 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> That's the one.


I am surprised- food was great a couple of years back but it took a long time to come, Simon was somewhat agitated...


----------



## srw (30 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> I am surprised- food was great a couple of years back but it took a long time to come, Simon was somewhat agitated...


He and Susie buggered off somewhere fancier. Louise and friends were spotted coming out of a side street where they'd completely failed to spot the excellent creperie where Olaf and Katarina, Titus and Rachel and me ended up - deliberately avoiding the first place we saw so that everyone else wouldn't follow us....

A thought for @mmmmartin and @Gordon P for September based on that experience and the equivalent experience on day 2 - if you're dumping people in a town to find food, ride them _past_ all the restaurants first. There's a huge subconscious fear that if you don't take the first opportunity for food you'll discover it's the last.


----------



## StuAff (30 May 2015)

srw said:


> He and Susie buggered off somewhere fancier. Louise and friends were spotted coming out of a side street where they'd completely failed to spot the excellent creperie where Olaf and Katarina, Titus and Rachel and me ended up - deliberately avoiding the first place we saw so that everyone else wouldn't follow us....
> 
> A thought for @mmmmartin and @Gordon P for September based on that experience and the equivalent experience on day 2 - if you're dumping people in a town to find food, ride them _past_ all the restaurants first. There's a huge subconscious fear that if you don't take the first opportunity for food you'll discover it's the last.


Except on a Monday in anywhere vaguely smallish.......(I speak from recent, hungry experience...).


----------



## StuAff (30 May 2015)

User13710 said:


> He hadn't forgotten, and referred to the service as 'risible' as we rode past the place this year.


I knew he wouldn't.....


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 May 2015)

User13710 said:


> He hadn't forgotten, and referred to the service as 'risible' as we rode past the place this year.



After finishing my starter quickly, I then headed back into town to wait for the bike shop to open, buy a new chain for Claud and get back, and still be back in my seat before my main course arrived. After eating that, I was then able to fit the chain and go back to the table to discover that the others were waiting for their dessert to arrive. Nice food though.


----------



## StuAff (31 May 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> After finishing my starter quickly, I then headed back into town to wait for the bike shop to open, buy a new chain for Claud and get back, and still be back in my seat before my main course arrived. After eating that, I was then able to fit the chain and go back to the table to discover that the others were waiting for their dessert to arrive. Nice food though.


Excellent time management there!!


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> Excellent time management there!!



Yeah - who says men can't multi-task!


----------



## srw (1 Jun 2015)

CharlieB said:


> Bird watchers - there was some discussion of the identity of a large brid of prey seen - after consulting some of my books at home with reference to the description, it may have been a marsh harrier. Although extremely endangered in the UK, they remain relatively stable in N. Europe.


Having looked at my big Collins bird book - yes, I think you're right. Possibly one of the other Harriers - I was tootling along at the time and didn't really know what to look out for.

I didn't spot the fingers, so I'd like to think it was an extremely rare Levant Sparrowhawk or Dark Chanting Goshawk, which are the same colour scheme but without fingers. But if so it would be several thousand miles lost, so I suspect not!


----------



## velovoice (1 Jun 2015)

Slowly getting there with the ride report(s)....
Day 0: Blighty to Brix
Day 1: Brix to Bayeux
Day 2: Bayeux to Honfleur
Day 3 coming soon, in which @Flying Dodo and I go off-piste and grapple with the mysteries of the French railway system on a bank holiday Monday. Hmmm.

ETA: Am I writing these up in between spells of revision? Or revising in between spells of blogging? Sometimes I cannot tell.


----------



## velovoice (2 Jun 2015)

velovoice said:


> Slowly getting there with the ride report(s)....
> Day 0: Blighty to Brix
> Day 1: Brix to Bayeux
> Day 2: Bayeux to Honfleur
> ...



Day 3: Honfleur to Dieppe via Harfleur (getting lost and not finding a train), Le Havre (finding a train), Rouen (bagging not one but three Gothic churches) and Dieppe.
Hope they're okay.


----------



## fimm (2 Jun 2015)

I have enjoyed your blog, @velovoice. You have a delightful missing decimal point on the last day: "we didn't need showers because we'd only cycled 405km"...


----------



## velovoice (2 Jun 2015)

fimm said:


> I have enjoyed your blog, @velovoice. You have a delightful missing decimal point on the last day: "we didn't need showers because we'd only cycled 405km"...


Oh fantastic! Tempted to leave it like that!


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Jun 2016)

Now....cast your minds back to the high point (both metaphorical and literal) of this escapade - attained on the preamble out of Cherbourg the afternoon or the evening before our first morning's rendezvous at Brix.

There was a hill. A sweet little number snaking up to La Glacerie, overshadowed in the most picturesque fashion by greenery. I can't recall your exact words, but I recollect exhalations of undiluted pleasure at the top. 'What a wonderful little warmer!'. 'Simon, please can we do that one again?' 'My, I had no idea that Normandy was so breathtaking!'

Well, I know that you'd all like to go back in person, but there's really no need! All you have to do is to switch on to ITV4 next Sunday and watch the finale of the second stage of the Tour de France! Yes, indeedy, Messrs Froome, Nibali, Contador and Quintana will be riding up that self-same road, doubtless enjoying it every bit as much as you did.

Here's a little reminder






They'll be going through Barneville and up the west coast of the Contentin peninsular in the opposite direction to our round trip on (I think) the Thursday of the Chateau trip the previous year. Saturday's stage will end at Utah Beach, going down a stretch of road we travelled while staying at the Chateau. Enjoy!


----------



## StuAff (29 Jun 2016)

dellzeqq said:


> Now....cast your minds back to the high point (both metaphorical and literal) of this escapade - attained on the preamble out of Cherbourg the afternoon or the evening before our first morning's rendezvous at Brix.
> 
> There was a hill. A sweet little number snaking up to La Glacerie, overshadowed in the most picturesque fashion by greenery. I can't recall your exact words, but I recollect exhalations of undiluted pleasure at the top. 'What a wonderful little warmer!'. 'Simon, please can we do that one again?' 'My, I had no idea that Normandy was so breathtaking!'
> 
> ...


We also went up, and down, the hill in 2013...


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Jun 2016)

That's just reminded me. Three weeks ago, heading through a mountain pass on the way to Gordes, there was several km of lovely brand new tarmac and I wondered at the time if the TdF was going along there. Looking at Stage 12, it does!












Spoiler: Don't read if you don't like Paul Sherwen



Just past Gordes, the road drops down into a lovely valley and goes past the Abbey de Sénanque which is very historic and picturesque. When the TdF helicopter spots that, it will have Paul Sherwen quoting reams of facts to you from his Ladybird book of France.


----------

